# Diver One D1-500 from Scurfa Watches



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I 'm throwing the kitchen sink at the Diver One, I love the case shape, just like the old subbie but a bit thicker like the double red and the 40mm size is ideal for everyday wear.
The water resistance will now be 500m so that means a larger case back gasket, (1mm) slightly thicker case back and extra crown and tube gaskets (X4).
I'm adding a working Heliox Escape Valve so it will be the perfect chamber watch, small light and comfortable, being quartz it will not stop if you don't wear it, this has been tested by me and the deepest test was 154m
The Ronda movement will now be the gold plated 5 Jewel 715SM and this one has the End Of Life indicator and longer battery life so many people have asked for, as the keyless works are stiffer the movement will be housed in a metal holder.
The lume is now Grade A Superluminova.
The insert will stay Aluminium and this is not to save money as some people may think, I need the colour shades to match the dials and because the Diver One is a work horse watch it gets ridden hard, the diver one stainless steel was a very popular watch at work but I saw one cracked off a handrail and it smashed the ceramic insert, I've had a few back for repair also, I don't think ceramic is ideal in working conditions.
I hope you appreciate the improvements as most have come about from my workmates wearing them for work and of course feedback by WUS members.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds like a beast of a watch and looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That sounds like some great upgrades Paul ! Will this apply to any new upcoming Diver Ones, or will this be a separate line branded D1-500? Can you repeat the timelines for release of these D1-500's -- At this moment I'm chomping at the bit to have the bracelet for my MS18 !!! :-d

Thanks for the exciting news!!

RD


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

That’s a great new iteration and perfectly timed with me killing my previous D1. I’ll definitely have one! 
Do you have any estimate on release? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Should be around the end of April, we will know the price nearer the time as the new Diver One will have to be a bit more expensive due to the improvements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> That sounds like some great upgrades Paul ! Will this apply to any new upcoming Diver Ones, or will this be a separate line branded D1-500? Can you repeat the timelines for release of these D1-500's -- At this moment I'm chomping at the bit to have the bracelet for my MS18 !!! :-d
> 
> Thanks for the exciting news!!
> 
> RD


All the Diver Ones will be D1-500 watches from mid April, we do have some 300m watches left but they will be cheaper than the new model.

I'm going to have to apologise again about the bracelets, we may not have them at the same time as the new diver one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Paul, looks outstanding. Also, as another member inquired, any news on the bracelets for the MS18?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

R1P said:


> Hi Paul, looks outstanding. Also, as another member inquired, any news on the bracelets for the MS18?


Just answered above. Gotta read the whole post :-!



scurfa said:


> I'm going to have to apologise again about the bracelets, we may not have them at the same time as the new diver one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

That’s quite alright - it’s far better (in my opinion) to be apprised about delays than looking forward to a deadline that cannot realistically be met.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Just answered above. Gotta read the whole post :-!


Thanks; clearly missed it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Wow these improvements sounds awesome! When you say about the bezel, "I need the colour shades to match the dials" does this mean you are planning a wide range of new colors?


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Well that about does it. I will have to put all other purchases on hold until these are available. I am so glad that you continue to improve the product line and thank you for the great communication with all of us.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I just bought a 16610 sub but I will be a buyer for this.

I had a blue d1 and really enjoyed it. A slightly beefier version would be perfect. black dial for me!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow  you're killing it  bravo Paul. 
That green is fantastic btw


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Will the blue version with yellow hands still offer the old lighter shade of blue? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ooh! It’s green. This “no watch buying” wagon I’m currently on feels rather unstable.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Will the blue version with yellow hands still offer the old lighter shade of blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's coming back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul, your website is going to be like the line from Hotel California.

“You can click checkout anytime you like but you will never leave”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

sticky said:


> Ooh! It's green. This "no watch buying" wagon I'm currently on feels rather unstable.


I would jump off if I was you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great upgrades Paul.

When my non watch friends ask for a watch recommendation for a new daily wear watch "Scurfa" is always my first response. A great practical and affordable line of watches.

I think 2019 is the year I get back in on one. I like what's coming a lot. Here's hoping the price stays low enough to keep them irresistible 

My other British daily wear piece is starting to get a bit haggard. The size style and robustness makes them a perfect daily watch for me.

I love the authenticity behind the design and testing


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I’m in. Can’t wait for next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

This is great. I've been looking for something like this in quartz. Any chance there will be an orange version? If not I'll be getting the green. Anyway to preorder?
TIA

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

randb said:


> This is great. I've been looking for something like this in quartz. Any chance there will be an orange version? If not I'll be getting the green. Anyway to preorder?
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No orange version in this run, the yellow dial took some try's to get right and I think the orange will be the same, we are considering pre orders with the yellow, green and black rd due to the amount of emails we are receiving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Thanks. From your reply I take it that there might be an orange eventually?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Double post


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Awesome Paul! You really beefed up this watch in all the right places, nice to see the higher end movement as well. I have no need for a helium relief valve, but you and your co-workers do, and I’m glad to see this is a true divers watch, just like the old-school COMEX subs/sea dwellers. Did I see two gaskets around the movement? Also, what do you mean by “Grade A” superluminova, is this the best BGw9 available? Lastly, which model is the “black rd”? Looking forward to seeing price and availability, fingers crossed the cost hasn’t good up too much.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

randb said:


> Thanks. From your reply I take it that there might be an orange eventually?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes my main focus now the Diver One is complete will be different colour combinations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, I'll wait patiently for black dial, no date, 715 movement, C3 lume, silver brushed hands, black bezel insert, and bracelet. :-!

Honestly, I will wait. ;-)


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

How many colors will be available in April release?


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

Love my Scurfa... could be my favorite ever


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I will be placing an order for a date version as soon as you open the preorder. Really like the watch and your involvement in this community.

N


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Awesome Paul! You really beefed up this watch in all the right places, nice to see the higher end movement as well. I have no need for a helium relief valve, but you and your co-workers do, and I'm glad to see this is a true divers watch, just like the old-school COMEX subs/sea dwellers. Did I see two gaskets around the movement? Also, what do you mean by "Grade A" superluminova, is this the best BGw9 available? Lastly, which model is the "black rd"? Looking forward to seeing price and availability, fingers crossed the cost hasn't good up too much.


Grade A Super Luminova is the best and the black RD is this model









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Mirei said:


> How many colors will be available in April release?


Eight models will be available in April 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giwsub (Jan 11, 2018)

Amazing ... will it have the bezel lumed?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul did I read in a post somewhere the new versions have a larger crown? Or is it same size as last generation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

scurfa said:


> Eight models will be available in April
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


& your home will becoming quite the labyrinth of watches, black plastic cylinders and packing materials.... :-d

in short, a maze of boxes. What fun!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

giwsub said:


> Amazing ... will it have the bezel lumed?


Just the pip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Paul did I read in a post somewhere the new versions have a larger crown? Or is it same size as last generation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crown is a bit taller, it's just like a Rolex trip lock inside with gaskets in the same place









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konigstiger96 (Nov 7, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Eight models will be available in April
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will any of them have a fully-indexed bezel like the MS17/18's have?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Konigstiger96 said:


> Will any of them have a fully-indexed bezel like the MS17/18's have?


Only the MS19 that will be for sale around July/August time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

scurfa said:


> I would jump off if I was you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With your watches about Paul there's no need to jump as I'll fall anyway.


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

The yellow dial model has outlined markers. This is a design that no other diver one model has. It makes this model look more refined. I wish the black RD and green models could have outlines as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Paul

Will the lume on the new 500s be better than the old 200s? Or the same?

Thanks!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Paul
> 
> Will the lume on the new 500s be better than the old 200s? Or the same?
> 
> Thanks!


The lume will be Grade A super luminova in C3 and BGW9 depending on the model, the lume on the 300m was standard Luminova, so it's the top grade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> The lume will be Grade A super luminova in C3 and BGW9 depending on the model, the lume on the 300m was standard Luminova, so it's the top grade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome!

As I have heard the current lume is pretty great...so bumping it up is exciting.

Thanks for going to the effort

Looking forward to that bright BGW9


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Grade A Super Luminova is the best and the black RD is this model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's pure awesomeness Paul. 
Looking forward to seeing more of this one....

And the yellow one too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow that's pure awesomeness Paul.
> Looking forward to seeing more of this one....
> 
> And the yellow one too


I think you would have fun with the yellow


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Paul, I really respect that you are placing function over form. This is how any working watch should be. The D-1 500 seems like an excellent daily wear piece.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow that's pure awesomeness Paul.
> Looking forward to seeing more of this one....
> 
> And the yellow one too


I cannot wait to get them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RPDK (Jan 26, 2019)

Hoppyjr said:


> Paul, I really respect that you are placing function over form. This is how any working watch should be. The D-1 500 seems like an excellent daily wear piece.


Without wanting to invest to heavily in brand-x-cirkle-jxrking, I don't exactly find the form lacking .

I'm ridiculously happy with every aspect of my two D1's. Now if only I could get one with round indicies and full minutes marks on the bezel (milsub) I would explode... But a yellow one will tie me over just nicely, or a MS-19. Anyhow, a happy camper.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

RPDK said:


> Without wanting to invest to heavily in brand-x-cirkle-jxrking, I don't exactly find the form lacking .
> 
> I'm ridiculously happy with every aspect of my two D1's. Now if only I could get one with round indicies and full minutes marks on the bezel (milsub) I would explode... But a yellow one will tie me over just nicely, or a MS-19. Anyhow, a happy camper.


Many thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

We Scurfa watch fans have a lot to look forward to over the coming months! Well done, Paul.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> We Scurfa watch fans have a lot to look forward to over the coming months! Well done, Paul.


Thanks Bill 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Eight models will be available in April
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG .... is that 8 new models ie in addition to the existing ones listed on the scurfa website?

I thought that my scurfa collection was finally getting to the end point (ie aiming for 1 of each model) and now i see that there are going to be 8 more to collect ... yikes


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

aussietanker said:


> OMG .... is that 8 new models ie in addition to the existing ones listed on the scurfa website?
> 
> I thought that my scurfa collection was finally getting to the end point (ie aiming for 1 of each model) and now i see that there are going to be 8 more to collect ... yikes


Not eight new models some are the usual Diver Ones but with the improvements, three are new


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

These look stunning! May I ask what others colours will be available at launch/pre-order?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Not eight new models some are the usual Diver Ones but with the improvements, three are new


I need all three


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Damn! They all look hot!. Gonna be hard to decide which one to get.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul, do those black and green models have applied markers, or printed markers? I think I'm going to need a green one.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Paul, do those black and green models have applied markers, or printed markers? I think I'm going to need a green one.


The markers are applied luminova so it's all luminous, the yellow has the black outline as it looks far better than without

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Going to go with the yellow dial as I have only one slot left in my watch box !


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Is there a discount for buying more than one?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scurfa said:


> I 'm throwing the kitchen sink at the Diver One, I love the case shape, just like the old subbie but a bit thicker like the double red and the 40mm size is ideal for everyday wear.
> The water resistance will now be 500m so that means a larger case back gasket, (1mm) slightly thicker case back and extra crown and tube gaskets (X4).
> I'm adding a working Heliox Escape Valve so it will be the perfect chamber watch, small light and comfortable, being quartz it will not stop if you don't wear it, this has been tested by me and the deepest test was 154m
> The Ronda movement will now be the gold plated 5 Jewel 715SM and this one has the End Of Life indicator and longer battery life so many people have asked for, as the keyless works are stiffer the movement will be housed in a metal holder.
> ...


Paul, I have had a few Scurfas and currently sport an ND513 Black that shares wrist time with a Rolex 14060. I love the dimensions of the original D1 and, IMHO, some of your proposed changes will ruin a good thing. My thoughts:
1. No need for 500m water resistance.
2. No need for an escape valve.
3. I like the extra crown and tube gaskets.
4. Don't like the thicker caseback.
5. Love the quartz and end of life indicator (plus longer battery life).
6. Love the Grade A Lume.
7. Love the aluminum insert. I find ceramic too blingy.

Now, I'm just armchair quarterbacking here, so please take my comments with a grain of sale. However, I wear my watches almost 24/7, to work, to the beach, etc. I hate thick watches because they don't slide easily under shirts and jackets, and I tend to bang them on things. I swim and dive, but find the escape valve useless for anything I do. Now, for you, I can see the benefit. But for 99.9% of potential owners out there, I think it's unnecessary and you might be adding a feature most people really don't want.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I think Paul’s upgrades are just the natural progression of the brand model. I don’t think it ruin it per say, but legitimize it as a solid dive watch contender in quartz. 

Just gotta go with the flow on this on me thinks. 
RD


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

larkja said:


> Paul, I have had a few Scurfas and currently sport an ND513 Black that shares wrist time with a Rolex 14060. I love the dimensions of the original D1 and, IMHO, some of your proposed changes will ruin a good thing. My thoughts:
> 1. No need for 500m water resistance.
> 2. No need for an escape valve.
> 3. I like the extra crown and tube gaskets.
> ...


Don't worry the back is only 0.4mm thicker not worth a mention really but it is required to prevent flex for the new 500m water resistance, if you don't need the HEV no problem that won't cause a problem either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think Paul's upgrades are just the natural progression of the brand model. I don't think it ruin it per say, but legitimize it as a solid dive watch contender in quartz.
> 
> Just gotta go with the flow on this on me thinks.
> RD


I hear ya. I don't think he needs to "legitimize" the original. Anybody that purchases one knows Paul is a legit diver that tests/uses his watches.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Don't worry the back is only 0.4mm thicker not worth a mention really but it is required to prevent flex for the new 500m water resistance, if you don't need the HEV no problem that won't cause a problem either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paul, thanks for the reply. I do understand the need for both. But I see a trend (started with the BB58) toward more reasonably sized divers that aren't too thick. Rather than a valve and a more protruding caseback (yes, .4mm is negligible), I think a slightly slimmer case (so the whole watch clocks in at no more than 13mm) might have been a better way to go.

But that's just me and I'm not building watches  I still love your product and value proposition and am anxiously awaiting a green or yellow.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

larkja said:


> I hear ya. I don't think he needs to "legitimize" the original. Anybody that purchases one knows Paul is a legit diver that tests/uses his watches.


I thought after, I should have written "further legitimize". As you state "Anybody that purchases one knows Paul is a legit diver that tests/uses his watches", & I believe this prompted the changes, in conjunction with customer input, as Paul reminds us. I think Paul is hitting all the right notes and obviously a well received and successful formula.

Pretty amazing when folks are buying multiple's of the same model, due to a small tweak and / or dial color change.

Reminds me of the time Vostoks infiltrated my collection at $35./ $45. a pop. I had an infestation and addiction that I had to curtail big time :-d

At any rate I don't mean to be contrary to your thoughts.

Looking forward to sharing pics of our next Scurfa's ;-)

RD


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul is it possible to do a side by side shot with the new D1-500 (MW) beside a 300m D1 to see the height comparison? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Paul is it possible to do a side by side shot with the new D1-500 (MW) beside a 300m D1 to see the height comparison?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't see the difference, it's a small change that was needed for the 500m water resistance, that and the 1mm rubber back gasket and the improved crown and tube

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't post a lot in the Scurfa threads, but count me as a huge fan. I have a Diver One, and it 's ridiculous how good it is. Mine is a black no date with vintage lume on a brown rubber strap. Tough as a tank, comfortable as your favorite jeans, and looks as good as a supermodel. Trying to keep my collection small, but I've wanted a date version of it, too. Might have to make the April release wave my excuse to make that happen.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> You won't see the difference, it's a small change that was needed for the 500m water resistance, that and the 1mm rubber back gasket and the improved crown and tube
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you can forgive all the nagging from us Paul. 
It's just that you made such an amazing watch we are afraid to see any changes to it. 
I am excited for all the positive changes you have made though and it's clear you listen and value the feedback from your followers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> I hope you can forgive all the nagging from us Paul.
> It's just that you made such an amazing watch we are afraid to see any changes to it.
> I am excited for all the positive changes you have made though and it's clear you listen and value the feedback from your followers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The changes are slight and not really visible the main changes are the higher grade of lume and the 715SM gold plated movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Many of the new Diver Ones are no-date versions, which seem very popular on the forum. However I'm somebody who needs/wants a date on their watch. Will the new D1-500 have both options? If so, will that be in all colours?

Thanks.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Not in all colours, the diver One Original, Black PVD, blue and the MS19 all have dates the others I’m afraid do not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Not in all colours, the diver One Original, Black PVD, blue and the MS19 all have dates the others I'm afraid do not.


So the yellow dial is a no-date? Result


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Posted pic earlier in thread shows a date on the yellow dial ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Hopefully a prototype.


CV50 said:


> Posted pic earlier in thread shows a date on the yellow dial ?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> So the yellow dial is a no-date? Result


Sorry forgot about the yellow, it has the date also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Posted pic earlier in thread shows a date on the yellow dial ?


Yes the yellow also has a date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hopefully a prototype.


No it has a date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Oh Paul, you little tease you!



scurfa said:


> Sorry forgot about the yellow, it has the date also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paul, I take my hat off to you and all of your ilk. Not an environment I could work in. Stay safe out there.

https://www.lastbreathdoc.co.uk/trailer#watch


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

So the colours so far are: black rd, yellow, green, original (yellow hands), black pvd and blue (yellow hands), with eight colours coming I’m guessing the other two could possibly be the ND 513 in black and blue? Can’t wait till the middle of the month!


----------



## cojobi (Mar 18, 2010)

I like the look of Scurfa watches and have almost pulled the trigger a few times: nice, clean designs...however, if you look around a bit at various designs the Scurfas start to look pretty generic. Nothing wrong with that and they look like solid dive watches, but what sets them apart, where's the spice? Know what I mean?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

cojobi said:


> I like the look of Scurfa watches and have almost pulled the trigger a few times: nice, clean designs...however, if you look around a bit at various designs the Scurfas start to look pretty generic. Nothing wrong with that and they look like solid dive watches, but what sets them apart, where's the spice? Know what I mean?


The "spice" for me is owning watches designed and sold by a professional diver who started by making watches for his dive team and then offering them to others. I have worn Scurfa watches since they were released to non-dive team members and have enjoyed wearing them. They are quality watches that look nice and wear well. Mine have been reliable and I know I can depend on them. In addition, Scurfa watches are a great value. My next one will be the yellow dial Diver One.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

The diver one is as close to a perfect affordable watch as I have found. 

I spend a lot of time in the water so it’s as good as it gets. 

I’m glad for quartz as it’s a perfect grab and go and robust. 

Come on August for the 19!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Paul, any chance of releasing a black dial with date and just plain silver hands? I know the yellow hands are the original but I just can’t get into them.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Counting the days to till the new releases come out.

Just had to wear this one to remind me how good the watch is. Besides this thread needs some photos😛😛


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been wearing D1-500 sample for a few months now on the boat and it's held up well, couple of battle scars and a few blow downs and decompressions, the deepest being 154m, I'm happy with it!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

This beauty is on my wrist today....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Doing desk dive duty today. Amazingly, I just sold off my Rolex 14060 and am wearing my Scurfa exclusively. Really hard on watches (bang them all the time), and felt the Scurfa would better fit the bill. Looking forward to the new DI in green :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

cojobi said:


> I like the look of Scurfa watches and have almost pulled the trigger a few times: nice, clean designs...however, if you look around a bit at various designs the Scurfas start to look pretty generic. Nothing wrong with that and they look like solid dive watches, but what sets them apart, where's the spice? Know what I mean?


If you look back to the 1950's you'll realize that pretty much all dive watches followed a pretty basic formula: black dial, black rotating bezel, enhanced luminosity, and water resistance. Viewed through this lens, pretty much every dive watch is generic. You can pay big bucks to have more refinement, finishing, brand cache, or unique features.

Scurfa watches are extremely affordable, have that proven perigee of a professional career diver, and seem solid and reliable. Many have been sold and few (if any) problems reported. This said, expectations should be realistic.

They are not "spicy" and don't compare to a Rolex or Omega, but that was never the goal. Clearly anything at this price point has export origins, but that's expected. Scurfa watches are work/beater type pieces that you don't have to worry about. If you don't find that flavorful enough then maybe these aren't for you.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Any update to the release on these ?


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

scurfa said:


> I have been wearing D1-500 sample for a few months now on the boat and it's held up well, couple of battle scars and a few blow downs and decompressions, the deepest being 154m, I'm happy with it!


Love the battle scars. I can look at my watch and remember the experiences and adventures we've been on. I'm not too fond of the few "accidents" I remember with the watch, but still the adventure scratches and dings far outweigh the others. Happy to hear that it's been a reliable companion!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Any update to the release on these ?


Yes I have the D1-500 yellow's now and will post some pics and sell by invoice until the website is updated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Email sent Paul!!!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Yellow looks great Paul. 
Are the light blue yellow hands available soon too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

scurfa said:


> I have been wearing D1-500 sample for a few months now on the boat and it's held up well, couple of battle scars and a few blow downs and decompressions, the deepest being 154m, I'm happy with it!











now... *yellow dial in black case when???*


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Diver One D1-500 Black on the site now

























https://www.scurfawatches.com/diver-one-d1-500-black-pvd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These look great Paul. 
Love that case in PVD but I'm waiting for this PVD model


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm waiting for the black RD


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Will the availability of the other new models (inc MS19) be announced on this thread?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Paul,
There's a few threads that are active and not sure if this was covered yet.... When will the bracelets be offered with the D1-500 and specifically the PVD? 
Thanks!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anxiously awaiting a bracelet !


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

CV50 said:


> Anxiously awaiting a bracelet !
> 
> Until the OEM bracelet becomes available, an after-market mesh is getting the job done for me.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

On the site now the Diver One D1-500 ND713RD Matt Black Dial with Gilt hands










https://www.scurfawatches.com/diver-one-d1-500-nd713rd


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> On the site now the Diver One D1-500 ND713RD Matt Black Dial with Gilt hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible  a must have for sure


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> On the site now the Diver One D1-500 ND713RD Matt Black Dial with Gilt hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just keep coming


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

boatswain said:


> They just keep coming


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Paul, c'mon man, you're killing the market :-| I can't keep up :-x. It's only gaopa & jeep99dad than can get every model you make, but not the rest of us :-(

I love it!!!!!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

scurfa said:


> On the site now the Diver One D1-500 ND713RD Matt Black Dial with Gilt hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

The black/gilt combo looks great! Do you have a lume photo to post? Thank you.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

tsteph12 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> The black/gilt combo looks great! Do you have a lume photo to post? Thank you.











Just a quick one, I left it outside in the sun for two minutes and this is an indoor shot


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

^ 

Like, so psychedelic man b-)


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

When s the blue coming? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

scurfa said:


> Just a quick one, I left it outside in the sun for two minutes and this is an indoor shot


Dang, that lume just _jumps_....lol

Nice watch!

.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> When s the blue coming?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully next week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is a more clear lume shot, I left the watch outside in sunlight for 30 seconds, then I put in a dimly lit cupboard to take this shot


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

scurfa said:


> Diver One D1-500 Black on the site now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered this one. I already have the older Nato version but couldn't resist the upgrades on the D1-500 watches and like this version best out of the ones currently offered.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Any PVD bracelet updates Paul? Wallet is burning a hole in my pocket lol.
Thanks!


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Any plans on a new automatic diver from you?? Hopefully with the miyota 9015!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Any PVD bracelet updates Paul? Wallet is burning a hole in my pocket lol.
> Thanks!


We still don't have them, we are the bottom of the pile for the bracelet factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

MS_original said:


> Any plans on a new automatic diver from you?? Hopefully with the miyota 9015!


Sorry no plans at the minute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

scurfa said:


> Sorry no plans at the minute
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's always the next minute!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe I missed it noted previously, but when will the green version be a available? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

scurfa said:


> We still don't have them, we are the bottom of the pile for the bracelet factory
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Just ordered the black PVD and hopefully the bracelets will be ready when the green is released.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Maybe I missed it noted previously, but when will the green version be a available? Thanks.


I asked Paul on the 14th and he said the green should be available in couple of weeks.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> I asked Paul on the 14th and he said the green should be available in couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Hopefully next week all going well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Hopefully next week all going well


 it's a beauty. It'll sell out


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I do like the green dial but prefer a date and is why I didn't wait for this one.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Hopefully next week all going well


Oh no. Just when I thought the blue nd513 would be my last Scurfa, this green version pulls me back in. Such a beautiful green. Well done.:-!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

My yellow landed last Wednesday, but I was on vacation and didn’t get to see it until last night. You all have raved about it and you did not understate. For about $264USD delivered in less than a week and to be as well built as this is and with the features, I don’t know where you can get a better quartz watch for the money. And now Paul is coming out with a green one? Good Lord!


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Resist...
Scurfa's been on my short wish list for a while. Attracted by quality build/reputation & quartz
Resist...
Told myself I wouldn't visit WUS anymore
Resist...
Told myself I didn't need any more watches after Zelos Mako V2
Resist...
D*mn it! Got sucked into Hamtun Kraken H2 Kickstarter project last month
Resist...
Now Paul has upped the Scurfa ante with the D1 500 upgrade
Resist...
Can't rationalize another acquisition...unless maybe I clear a few out.
D*mn it!


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just got the vintage blue one and it's an amazing deal. I've never seen a watch this good at this price.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> Resist...
> Scurfa's been on my short wish list for a while. Attracted by quality build/reputation & quartz
> Resist...
> Told myself I wouldn't visit WUS anymore
> ...


Whatcha got?

LOL

.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

mharris660 said:


> I just got the vintage blue one and it's an amazing deal. I've never seen a watch this good at this price.


This one?


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

That yellow dial is amazing. Not a common colour offered by any of the mainstream watch manufacturers. Good on Scurfa for offering this!


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Is the bezel insert on the yellow dial painted silver or is it just aluminium like the rest of the bezel?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally got my yellow delivered  I LOVE IT  
Great job Paul. 

Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally got my yellow delivered  I LOVE IT
> Great job Paul.
> 
> Thanks


Awesome congrats. 

Loving those subtle low light shots. 

Looks excellent.

I'm still trying to cobble this one together...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> When is the blue coming?


As in the blue dial with yellow hands or the blue dial with white hands or the blue dial MS19?

I'm having trouble keeping up


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Just noticed that Paul updated his website, lot of new D1-500 available.

Just pulled the trigger on this beauty. After reading all the positives about this watch, Paul his testing at the bottom of the north sea, i just couldn't let it go!

Now the waiting game begins!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Love how the green one is called “Green Meanie” . Wonder if there will be a ND713 black?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Just noticed that Paul updated his website, lot of new D1-500 available.
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on this beauty. After reading all the positives about this watch, Paul his testing at the bottom of the north sea, i just couldn't let it go!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Shrek2 said:


> Love how the green one is called "Green Meanie" . Wonder if there will be a ND713 black?


I was under the impression the "Green Meanie" used C3 Superluminova... perhaps an oversight on the web page, a cut & paste job in haste to get our money :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

One "Green Meanie" acquisition initiated :-!​


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Here’s hoping the eighth colour is gonna be a black no date! Otherwise i’ll Be more than happy to pick up an original.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Ordered the green meanie and the blue to keep my yellow company!


Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Green Meanie page updated, we are having a brand new website made and that’s why we have no pictures included as yet.

The Green Meanie is what we call the green scotch bright pads, we clean the flange faces on the pipes we join together subsea with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Green Meanie joining a Diver 1 stainless, Diver 1 PVD automatic and, Diver 1 blue (the light blue).


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Green Meanie page updated, we are having a brand new website made and that's why we have no pictures included as yet.
> 
> The Green Meanie is what we call the green scotch bright pads, we clean the flange faces on the pipes we join together subsea with them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely thought off! Really admire your job Paul.

Any chance there will be a fitted bracelet for the D1-500?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ I know it’s difficult to keep up. It’s mentioned often in the Scurfa threads YES to bracelet — it’s in the works. Keep watching!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Paul
Any chance of pics of the blue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ I know it's difficult to keep up. It's mentioned often in the Scurfa threads YES to bracelet - it's in the works. Keep watching!


Will definitely buy a bracelet for it! Can't wait till my watch arrives.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## geodr (Mar 15, 2019)

Ordered the original! Would love it if it could be shipped with a bracelet


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Just noticed that Paul updated his website, lot of new D1-500 available.
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on this beauty. After reading all the positives about this watch, Paul his testing at the bottom of the north sea, i just couldn't let it go!
> 
> ...


Last minute switch, went with "the original" as it's more casual imho.

Due to arrive tomorrow, can't wait to see what all the fuss is about!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m thinking either the original with the yellow hands or the no date blue. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Received my Black PVD today, incredible deal and quality. Looks right at home next to my Bell Diver One.

Paul, will the Green Meanie be a limited release or a normal offering? Need to know if I can wait till the bracelets come out or if I should buy before they're sold out. Thanks!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Now the waiting game begins!


Amazed how short the waiting game is.

Ordered the black PVD Monday night, had it on my wrist Wednesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

ChrisWMT said:


> Received my Black PVD today, incredible deal and quality. Looks right at home next to my Bell Diver One.
> 
> Paul, will the Green Meanie be a limited release or a normal offering? Need to know if I can wait till the bracelets come out or if I should buy before they're sold out. Thanks!


I received the same watch today too. Very nice piece. I took a comparison picture next to my Scurfa Nato that I will have to post at some point.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

mattcantwin said:


> Amazed how short the waiting game is.
> 
> Ordered the black PVD Monday night, had it on my wrist Wednesday.


Great choice. Mine left England last night and is in Germany, on it's way to Holland as we speak, so hopefully today and otherwise tomorrow.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Nothing new here; except this one is mine.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Shrek2 said:


> I'm thinking either the original with the yellow hands or the no date blue. Any thoughts?


Why not both ? I own both & enjoy them equally ! Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

CV50 said:


> Why not both ? I own both & enjoy them equally ! Can't go wrong with either one.


My sentiments exactly! One cannot own too many Scurfa watches! Oh my, are we enablers or what! LOL


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We need them all


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Bad week at work, sh*t trip home, but!!!

There should be something waiting.... Oh wait.... Mailman ****ed up again, so i'll have to wait untill monday evening before my D1-500 arrives.

Sh*t weekend. Already.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> Bad week at work, sh*t trip home, but!!!
> 
> There should be something waiting.... Oh wait.... Mailman ****ed up again, so i'll have to wait untill monday evening before my D1-500 arrives.
> 
> ...


Did you come home to the dreaded "note"?

Does Scurfa make you sign for the package, or just the mailman screwup?

Feel for ya....hate when you're waiting for a great package and that happens.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Erion929 said:


> Did you come home to the dreaded "note"?
> 
> Does Scurfa make you sign for the package, or just the mailman screwup?
> 
> Feel for ya....hate when you're waiting for a great package and that happens.


No fault at Paul's, package was on the way from the UK (picked up yesterday) to Holland, this morning it departed from Leipzig, Germany. But DHL weren't quick enough for their own predictions. They said it would arrive today, before end of day. But it is only in Bruxelles, Belgium.

No deliveries tomorrow, as it's Kingsday, which is a holiday. So monday it'll arrive, i hope.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

It will be worth the wait.


AlexxvD said:


> No fault at Paul's, package was on the way from the UK (picked up yesterday) to Holland, this morning it departed from Leipzig, Germany. But DHL weren't quick enough for their own predictions. They said it would arrive today, before end of day. But it is only in Bruxelles, Belgium.
> 
> No deliveries tomorrow, as it's Kingsday, which is a holiday. So monday it'll arrive, i hope.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> It will be worth the wait.


I know it will be worth it. I'm just terrible at waiting, like a child on christmas morning.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Bad week at work, sh*t trip home, but!!!
> 
> There should be something waiting.... Oh wait.... Mailman ****ed up again, so i'll have to wait untill monday evening before my D1-500 arrives.
> 
> ...


Your post made me laugh; interesting use of the "*".

By any chance, did you miss a spot?


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

I've got a black original coming Monday (they say). US here. Got an email with a link to remove the requirement for a signature. Not much experience with DHL, but it was nice not having to make an account or print anything off to tape to the door.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Belloc said:


> I've got a black original coming Monday (they say). US here. Got an email with a link to remove the requirement for a signature. Not much experience with DHL, but it was nice not having to make an account or print anything off to tape to the door.


I guess all my years with UPS have paid off for me. I learned long ago to have a very good relationship with the delivery people from USPS, UPS, DHL, FedEx and any others that deliver to my house. I honestly can't remember the last time I had to sign for anything that was delivered to my home. Even those packages that require it. They all know that if I'm not home, the standing order is to Driver Release the package, watch related or other items.

The Scurfa Green Meanie looks very good to me.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Some of my Scurfa watches were with me yesterday at the semi-annual GTG in Atlanta. We had 31 WIS attending and around 150 watches. As always it was a great time with some fine folks and some fine watches.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I guess all my years with UPS have paid off for me. I learned long ago to have a very good relationship with the delivery people from USPS, UPS, DHL, FedEx and any others that deliver to my house. I honestly can't remember the last time I had to sign for anything that was delivered to my home. Even those packages that require it. They all know that if I'm not home, the standing order is to Driver Release the package, watch related or other items.
> 
> The Scurfa Green Meanie looks very good to me.


I've been meaning to establish closer bonds with my various delivery people, but I'm never here during the day when they come by.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I guess all my years with UPS have paid off for me. I learned long ago to have a very good relationship with the delivery people from USPS, UPS, DHL, FedEx and any others that deliver to my house. I honestly can't remember the last time I had to sign for anything that was delivered to my home. Even those packages that require it. They all know that if I'm not home, the standing order is to Driver Release the package, watch related or other items.
> 
> The Scurfa Green Meanie looks very good to me.


I do want to do this. But the delivery people aren't always the same and do change from time to time.

They aren't the friendliest people either, i don't know why. Now just chose to deliver at a parcelshop, so i can pick it up after work.

I can't deliver it at the airforce base where i work, somebody did that every time and it went wrong with a package that went missing, so the commander said it couldn't be done anymore.

But finally, tomorrow i'll have my new watch .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

gaopa said:


> Some of my Scurfa watches were with me yesterday at the semi-annual GTG in Atlanta.
> We had 31 WIS attending and around 150 watches.
> As always it was a great time with some fine folks and some fine watches.


Nice shots.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zoé is enjoying our yellow DiverOne


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Got to luv it ! Just wore mine yesterday to grandson's BD party.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes! It's here! 
Really nice feel to the watch, quality seems outstanding.

Sizewise it's going to get a bit used to i guess. Normally my watches aren't smaller than 43/44mm.

This one's a keeper, definitely of there will be a bracelet available for it.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Am new to the Scurfa family!

Edit: added lume shot.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

pdsf said:


> Am new to the Scurfa family!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks mighty fine!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pdsf said:


> Am new to the Scurfa family!
> 
> Edit: added lume shot.
> 
> ...


That green looks really good


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anyone know of there's a bracelet with fitted endlinks, which is suitable with the D1-500?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Does anyone know of there's a bracelet with fitted endlinks, which is suitable with the D1-500?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Watch this space - Scurfa's on it.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Watch this space - Scurfa's on it.


That would be the best possible solution. I'll keep my eyes and ears open. Bracelet would really finish this piece off.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Scurfa family, pdfs! Your Green Meanie look great!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone have any pics of the new blue yellow hand version? 


As fir bracelet check with simple watch man. He retrofitted a strap-code oyster i think to the previous version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Does anyone know of there's a bracelet with fitted endlinks, which is suitable with the D1-500?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


That's odd. I responded in the affirmative to the same question you asked a few days ago. Are you doing OK?

You must still be chasing away the bad weekend....


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Welcome to the Scurfa family, pdfs! Your Green Meanie look great!


Thank you for your enabling.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

pdsf said:


> Thank you for your enabling.


me, an enabler! LOL

OK, I confess I am as I'm crazy about my Scurfa collection.

BTW, you need to come to our ATL GTG next fall. You would enjoy the folks there and the watches. The ATL Fall GTG is typically the last Sat. in October. Stay tuned.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

pdsf said:


> Am new to the Scurfa family!
> 
> Edit: added lume shot.
> 
> ...


Congrats and enjoy.

That green is so enticing and drawing me closer to my third Scurfa.:think:|>


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, pdsf (and Paul)! Love the green... congrats!!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> That's odd. I responded in the affirmative to the same question you asked a few days ago. Are you doing OK?
> 
> You must still be chasing away the bad weekend....


Just wanted to know if there are any available (strapcode per example) until Paul has the bracelets available.

Sorry for asking again. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Does the green meanie have a tinge of green on the hour and minute hands or is it just the C3?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Just wanted to know if there are any available (strapcode per example) until Paul has the bracelets available.
> 
> Sorry for asking again.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


No, I'm sorry. I misunderstood. Your watch looks fantastic! Rather than go to additional efforts, if you can manage to wait for the bracelet from Paul that he made for the watch, I think you will be well rewarded. I know he's gone to incredible lengths to make this bracelet to be the most appropriate for his watch. It will ne made to fit. It's tapered nicely and he moved mountain$ to get the adjustable clasp slimmed down. Well worth the wait.

Cheers


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> No, I'm sorry. I misunderstood. Your watch looks fantastic! Rather than go to additional efforts, if you can manage to wait for the bracelet from Paul that I made for the watch, I think you will be well rewarded. I know he's gone to incredible lengths to make this bracelet to be the most appropriate for his watch. It will ne made to fit. It's tapered nicely and he moved mountain$ to get the adjustable clasp slimmed down. Well worth the wait.
> 
> Cheers


I ordered a zuludiver strap, which is comfortable for summer, so i can switch between the rubber and the zulu strap until the bracelet is available. Any idea around what time it will be available?

Really curious how it's going to look like!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

Really nice job, Paul. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Have a look at Scurfa's IG feed, there are pics of the D1 bracelet there.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqhY4punUKh/



AlexxvD said:


> I ordered a zuludiver strap, which is comfortable for summer, so i can switch between the rubber and the zulu strap until the bracelet is available. Any idea around what time it will be available?
> 
> Really curious how it's going to look like!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Have a look at Scurfa's IG feed, there are pics of the D1 bracelet there.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BqhY4punUKh/


Thanks for that! Hopefully folks read through his thread thoroughly, and follow the bouncing ball. These pics should pacify some for a little longer 

I'm content, and I will get the bracelet when it's ready. Just hope Paul has a few hundred of these to sell and no one gets short shrift.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I'm looking forward to a PVD bracelet for my D1. I've got one of Paul's bracelets on my BD1 and it's a high quality item, very impressive.


Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for that! Hopefully folks read through his thread thoroughly, and follow the bouncing ball. These pics should pacify some for a little longer
> 
> I'm content, and I will get the bracelet when it's ready. Just hope Paul has a few hundred of these to sell and no one gets short shrift.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Twehttam said:


> Looks great, pdsf (and Paul)! Love the green... congrats!!





Relo60 said:


> Congrats and enjoy.
> 
> That green is so enticing and drawing me closer to my third Scurfa.:think:|>


Thanks guys! 



Shrek2 said:


> Does the green meanie have a tinge of green on the hour and minute hands or is it just the C3?


just the lume, no tinge of green.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Belloc said:


> I've been meaning to establish closer bonds with my various delivery people, but I'm never here during the day when they come by.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Ha, that was actually a bit of sarcasm. If I were here during the day enough to get to know them, I wouldn't need to. Nor do I get enough packages for them to truly become part of the family...


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Have a look at Scurfa's IG feed, there are pics of the D1 bracelet there.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BqhY4punUKh/


I'm assuming the case for the D1-MS18 is identical, where it counts, to the New D1-500 so that the bracelet will fit both; can Paul or anyone else confirm, please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-! :-d b-) One "Green Meanie" inna da house!!! b-) :-d :-!​


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> :-! :-d b-) One "Green Meanie" inna da house!!! b-) :-d :-!​


Looks great!

I have my "one out" handled and was all ready to go yellow 

Then I got distracted by the bell diver...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> :-! :-d b-) One "Green Meanie" inna da house!!! b-) :-d :-!​


We need (well really I need) more pictures of this one in various light conditions. Help a brother out would ya? Thanks.

The more pictures the better. I want a green watch but I need to be sure this one looks good. Green is hard to match with a strap.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes! Looks great, RD. Appreciate the close-up.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I have my "one out" handled and was all ready to go yellow
> 
> Then I got distracted by the bell diver...


Thank you! ... Between those 2 I'd keep my focus on the Bell Diver if you're truly drawn . I love looking at that Yellow D1, (it's fantastic) but yellow is difficult for me, and sadly, the watch had to be promptly jettisoned :-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Rocat said:


> We need (well really I need) more pictures of this one in various light conditions. Help a brother out would ya? Thanks.
> 
> The more pictures the better. I want a green watch but I need to be sure this one looks good. Green is hard to match with a strap.


I'll work on it. None of my green shades of Zulu work, nor a camo I have, but I'm not deterred


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

This was a throw out pic, as it's totally blown out with sunshine. I decided to post though as this is the "Green Meanie" sporting a nice spot of royal plumage in commemoration of it's British heritage ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Rocat said:


> We need (well really I need) more pictures of this one in various light conditions. Help a brother out would ya? Thanks.
> 
> The more pictures the better. I want a green watch but I need to be sure this one looks good. Green is hard to match with a strap.


I'll post pics tomorrow. Just got mine last night.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Belloc said:


> Ha, that was actually a bit of sarcasm.


Best part of a post.

(no sarcasm here)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Can any kind sole provide me the measurement for the thickness of the midcase? 

So just the case height without the caseback, bezel or crystal.

I find that gives a strong indication of how a watch wears sometimes more than the total height.

Thanks in advance! I hope


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Paul,

Those mil spec one off d1-500s.....I need one!


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


That looks great! Is the yellow a more neon yellow or a darker shade of yellow?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Shrek2 said:


> That looks great! Is the yellow a more neon yellow or a darker shade of yellow?


Depends on the lighting. It's bright yellow, nice and contrasting against the dial!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## RPDK (Jan 26, 2019)

Really happy with my Yellow D1-500 Submarine. 

Seeing as I have two D1-300's already, I knew the ergonomics and aesthetics would suit me. 

I've never had a "steel" bezel, nor a yellow face so that checks another pair of boxes. 

Bezel action is razor sharp, and the second hand hits all indexes spot on. 

The only problem is that I now have three, and I don't know if owning additional similar models makes sense to me. 

But maybe if a new automatic variant should arrive at some point, and I've also got the D1 bracelet to look forward to. 

Another happy Scurfa owner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the yellow. Perfect. Was wearing it last night. Gonna be such a great summer watch


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the yellow. Perfect. Was wearing it last night. Gonna be such a great summer watch


If I hadn't just ordered an original I would probably be all over this!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shrek2 said:


> If I hadn't just ordered an original I would probably be all over this!


It'd complement it nicely  what a great pair they'd make as we approach summer


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Fricking enabler! Hard enough to resist as it is! 


Jeep99dad said:


> It'd complement it nicely  what a great pair they'd make as we approach summer


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Rocat said:


> We need (well really I need) more pictures of this one in various light conditions. Help a brother out would ya? Thanks.
> 
> The more pictures the better. I want a green watch but I need to be sure this one looks good. Green is hard to match with a strap.


Hope these help for now. The stitch color on the Erika's strap is apple green.














































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well...

I got my "one out" end of the policy covered so time for the other end...

"One In "....












I have been lurking in Scurfa threads long enough talking a big game but doing nothing  
So it feels great to get back in after selling my Silicon way back.

The improvements in the 500 nudged me over the line as well as the unexpected yellow option. I thought for sure I was getting a gorgeous dark blue MS19. But the yellow provides a large departure in my collection (black and blue)which should be refreshing and a worthwhile move at the value of the D1.

My family all love this one  and are excited about it so the plan is for it to arrive get a quick GC check then be handed over to Mrs B who will "get it" with the kids for Fathers Day and "surprise" me . So delayed gratification but it will be worth and it will have a special family connection.

Very exciting!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My blue and green now join the yellow. 

Paul, I need an orange next...




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Can any kind sole provide me the measurement for the thickness of the midcase?
> 
> So just the case height without the caseback, bezel or crystal.
> 
> ...


I measured it at (edit) 6mm.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> I measured it at 6cm or 60mm.
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Thanks 

6mm I hope!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> 6mm I hope!


Oooopssss!!! 

Yes! 6mm 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Those green DiverOne look fantastic. Thanks for sharing guys 
@boatswain finally . Congrats on the yellow D1. It's my new fave.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Those green DiverOne look fantastic. Thanks for sharing guys
> @boatswain finally . Congrats on the yellow D1. It's my new fave.


Thanks my friend your pics sure helped as well as your general thoughts.

I know I know, finally ! I'm glad I waited till now.

Though I feel a bit like this 
Going for yellow. Way outside my comfort zone. But I think I can do it. When I proposed the yellow to family and friends I was hoping for an un-enabling "no". That would be sensible. But universally everyone said "yes! Do it!" Not that that would be a motivator for me as I tend to get what appeals to me anyhow but just to show how surprised I was how many people LOVED the yellow. My mother even asked the other day "so, did you order that yellow watch yet?" 
I realized though it may actually end up being the perfect fit for a Scurfa for me, even though I love especially the dark blue, this will really make it something special and different.

I'm sure I will share some quick thoughts and pics when it arrives but then when I get it for real I will be back belatedly after my "surprise" to see if the party is still going  here.

I'll have to take a pic with a Shofferhoffer for you. It may even have been one of your pics that made me grab one once. I mean the guy knows good watches, surely that means he knows a good Radler. Logical . In fact the shofferhoffer is kind of like the yellow Scurfa, I can't believe I like it but I do!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks my friend your pics sure helped as well as your general thoughts.
> 
> I know I know, finally ! I'm glad I waited till now.
> 
> ...


I used to always buy conservatively shaped and colored divers and have over the past year or two made an effort to open up my mind to more colorful and original watches. Besides opening up to other styles outside of divers, I've also ventured outside the traditional black, dark blue or grey  I've got the funky Alexander Shorokhoff, rounded funky lugged Muhle SAR, 4 colorful Farers, the bright orange Doxa and now bright yellow DiverOne. More color on the way. 
It's nice to get away from always the same styles and colors. That makes the hobby even more interesting and fun.  you'll love it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Hope these help for now. The stitch color on the Erika's strap is apple green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. The dial is a nice matte color but the bezel has a metallic glitter effect.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My yellow Diver One is ready for the summer! When I look at that watch, it just smiles back at me!


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> My blue and green now join the yellow.
> 
> Paul, I need an orange next...
> 
> ...


Nice straps. They pair really well with the watches!

Are they expensive and where do you get them from?

Thanks


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

aussietanker said:


> Nice straps. They pair really well with the watches!
> 
> Are they expensive and where do you get them from?
> 
> Thanks


These are Erika's straps and I have too many of them! 

I've sworn off NATO straps because of her straps and I'm one of her many cult followers. 

https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

I know the photo is not of a D1-500 but it's my only Scurfa to date. I've been wearing it today on a sailcloth strap from Straposhere and loving it. I'm totally torn between the yellow, green and both the pvd 500s and have started the process of raising funds to buy one of them...if only I could win the lottery and have them all!!! Loving everyone's photos. Keep em coming! 
Oh...I've just picked up a black dial ND517RD for a great price off the Ebay. Oops. Back to the drawing board! I can't be trusted. Must. Save. Harder.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That Mondani green DiverOne is hot  but it's not easy to photograph 




























Couldn't the camera to focus 




































I'd have a really hard time deciding which I prefer 
Get both


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Mondani green DiverOne is hot  but it's not easy to photograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Bud! 

Looks great especially in the canvas bag shot.

Happy choosing!

Or just go sprite style and wear both


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

You guys are all so good at taking pics. Mine keep on turning out so bad that i am too embarrassed to post them! Maybe i need to go off and do some sort of watch photography course!

Would love to see a pic of the yellow scurfa alongside a can of Boddingtons! It was my fav beer when i spent a few months in the UK many moons ago. And if memory serves me correct it is made "somewhere reasonably close" to the origins of the Scurfa brand 

Edit: Google tells me only "vaguely close" and on the wrong side of the country 

But it would still be nice to see a pic of my fav beer with my fav watch and the two yellows should pair nicely!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrong beer and wrong DiverOne  sorry


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Great photos! Scurfa, Jeeps and Beer... I approve!

Love the new strap ideas too... next stop is Erika’s, I’d say.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Twehttam said:


> Great photos! Scurfa, Jeeps and Beer... I approve!
> 
> Love the new strap ideas too... next stop is Erika's, I'd say.


Thanks. Summer essentials


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

...Resist...MUST resist...

At least until the MS19 is launched..


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Mike8 said:


> ...Resist...MUST resist...
> 
> At least until the MS19 is launched..


Resistance is futile !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mike8 said:


> ...Resist...MUST resist...
> 
> At least until the MS19 is launched..


It's going to awesome 

I'm hoping the yellow salves that itch for me.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

My first scurfa was the Diver One ND513RD [ Blue w/old style lume] and it continues to be such a great watch.

I'm looking to grab another Diver One and i'm torn between the Yellow version and the Black PVD with Gold markings. There's a ton of photos and from different angles and lighting conditions of the Yellow version, but an extremely limited number of photos floating around of the Black/Gold one.

Does anyone here own one and would be happy to post some photos up? Much appreciated!
I'm torn between the


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

My first scurfa was the Diver One ND513RD [ Blue w/old style lume] and it continues to be such a great watch.

I'm looking to grab another Diver One and i'm torn between the Yellow version and the Black PVD with Gold markings. There's a ton of photos and from different angles and lighting conditions of the Yellow version, but an extremely limited number of photos floating around of the Black/Gold one.

Does anyone here own one and would be happy to post some photos up? Much appreciated!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B_Curl said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> My first scurfa was the Diver One ND513RD [ Blue w/old style lume] and it continues to be such a great watch.
> 
> ...


I own both. I can take side by side pic this weekend.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Looks delicious!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B_Curl said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> My first scurfa was the Diver One ND513RD [ Blue w/old style lume] and it continues to be such a great watch.
> 
> ...


My phone doesn't take good pics inside in artificial light. I'll take better ones outside in daylight. But here are a few Q&D's


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Thank you! Gosh this is difficult to decide.. Two very different looks, both look unreal.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

My contribution, love the crystal and solid feel of this piece.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Yes! I'm sure you're not the first to post a pic of the crystal, but I somehow managed not to see any until I had one in hand, and it's my favorite part - beautiful!


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

CV50 said:


> Resistance is futile !


LOL >>> I'm having exactly the same problem. Up to scurfa # 11 and still no end in sight!


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

Picked up the JVander shark mesh. Looks and feels great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Mattedialdoc said:


> Picked up the JVander shark mesh. Looks and feels great.
> 
> The mesh looks great on your Scurfa!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The black ND713RD hanging out with a giraffe


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> The black ND713RD hanging out with a giraffe


Definitely over the top this one ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Definitely over the top this one ;-)


 nice 

Couple of Q&D' s this morning in the Jeep studio.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few quick pics I just took while relaxing with a couple of local brews


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A bad pic of the current Scurfa collection  minus one that's with my uncle in France and one lost on the seat. Sold one too long ago. 
Love my scurfa's


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bad pic of the current Scurfa collection  minus one that's with my uncle in France and one lost on the seat. Sold one too long ago.
> Love my scurfa's


Nice. 

Hypothetically, If you were forced, could you choose one??

Seems you need a new Scurfa stowage solution 

Now we need to see Gaopa's....


----------



## Nothingfancy01 (Aug 9, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> Hypothetically, If you were forced, could you choose one??
> 
> ...


Lol u have a problem good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bad pic of the current Scurfa collection  minus one that's with my uncle in France and one lost on the seat. Sold one too long ago.
> Love my scurfa's


Scurfa-holic!


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bad pic of the current Scurfa collection  minus one that's with my uncle in France and one lost on the seat. Sold one too long ago.
> Love my scurfa's


How is the lume on black RD compared to the green meanie? Are they equally bright? Thanks!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Gotta' give Paul credit for his attention to detail - black spring bars.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

mattcantwin said:


> Gotta' give Paul credit for his attention to detail - black spring bars.


Leave it to Paul! I was really surprised how strong they actually are.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

mattcantwin said:


> Gotta' give Paul credit for his attention to detail - black spring bars.


Had to check mine and you're right. I usually catch details like that.

I just pulled the trigger on a Green Meanie. It'll look nice next to the Black PVD and Bell Diver 1.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne D1-500 yellow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zoe likes the DiverOne too 
We both wore one to dinner last night. She picked the blue with the yellow hands.










She did wear my yellow one last weekend


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Still hoping Paul will make an orange....

I'm sure it'd look really yummy!!





































Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Still hoping Paul will make an orange....
> 
> I'm sure it'd look really yummy!!
> 
> ...


Awesome trio  
I need to try one of these straps


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm beginning to think the Scurfa's look best in bright colours, much as I was always a Black and dark blue guy.

Imagine a cold white Dial and turquoise (aquadive tone) dial diver one...


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I'm beginning to think the Scurfa's look best in bright colours, much as I was always a Black and dark blue guy.
> 
> Imagine a cold white Dial and turquoise (aquadive tone) dial diver one...


White dial would be awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> White dial would be awesome!


Paul, is it going to happen???!!!!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Paul, is it going to happen???!!!!


SS case, white dial, white markers outlined in black, orange hands, PVD bezel and black bezel insert please ;-)


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Still hoping Paul will make an orange....
> 
> I'm sure it'd look really yummy!!


In for orange... Paul?


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

And I just bought the Green Meanie...


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Twehttam said:


> In for orange... Paul?




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for all the gold/black photos folks.

I bit the bullet and went for the Yellow. Not easy [first world problem], but i think it'll get more use.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

B_Curl said:


> Thanks for all the gold/black photos folks.
> 
> I bit the bullet and went for the Yellow. Not easy [first world problem], but i think it'll get more use.


You are going to LUV the yellow dial Diver One!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

gaopa said:


> You are going to LUV the yellow dial Diver One!


I like it, but if it only had a black bezel insert, that would've been awesome.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> I like it, but if it only had a black bezel insert, that would've been awesome.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


I agree, except... when it's on the mesh, the silver bezel looks just right (which is why I ordered a mesh bracelet on the same day).


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Belloc said:


> I agree, except... when it's on the mesh, the silver bezel looks just right (which is why I ordered a mesh bracelet on the same day).


I wonder how the black would look on a black mesh bracelet; is there a pic of that combo posted?


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> White dial would be awesome!


I agree. Great idea!


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

That's a good question - I haven't seen that.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Belloc said:


> That's a good question - I haven't seen that.


A number of years back I bought a black mesh on eBay for my Doxa; may go that route again.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mattcantwin said:


> A number of years back I bought a black mesh on eBay for my Doxa; may go that route again.


Nice. Can I ask where the watch stand came from?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice. Can I ask where the watch stand came from?


It's a CP watch holder; I don't think these are still being manufactured (not sure).

However, there are generic versions available.

They work well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I've been looking, can't seem to find them. I'll look again. Thanks for the info'.


mattcantwin said:


> It's a CP watch holder; I don't think these are still being manufactured (not sure).
> 
> However, there are generic versions available.
> 
> They work well.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Orbis Morgan sells the watch stands. Have 6 and love them. Great for solar watches.

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mi6_ said:


> Orbis Morgan sells the watch stands. Have 6 and love them. Great for solar watches.
> 
> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


Thanks for the link, looks like that's where I got the picture from (a few months ago).


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ordered. Many thanks folks, I've been after these for a while now, so thanks again.


mi6_ said:


> Orbis Morgan sells the watch stands. Have 6 and love them. Great for solar watches.
> 
> The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Belloc said:


> I agree, except... when it's on the mesh, the silver bezel looks just right (which is why I ordered a mesh bracelet on the same day).


The yellow dial and silver bezel also looks pretty good on a pale nylon strap. Though I think mesh is the best look I have seen so far.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I had this strap from Erika on my yellow dial Stowa.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

I agree with both statements.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I have a black dial/yellow handset D1-500 arriving tomorrow. Also picked up one of the Chevron Adjustable straps from Crown & Buckle. Have heard good things about them. I went for the Forest green as I like the military vibe with divers (and tool watches in general). I'll post some photos once everything arrives, as well as my thoughts on the strap for anyone interested.

If the C&B strap doesn't work I reckon I'll go ahead and pick up one of the Marine Nationale straps. Probably should have just done that from the get go, but wanted to try the C&B strap.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

mattcantwin said:


> It's a CP watch holder; I don't think these are still being manufactured (not sure).
> 
> However, there are generic versions available.
> 
> They work well.


The Sinn U1! I've been looking at a Sinn for the past two years Either the U1 or a 556i.. They're such great value as well..

I prefer the SS bezel over a black one on the yellow. I think it also makes the watch a lot more versatile on different straps.

Paul, i do love these bright dials you've introduced.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bad pic of the current Scurfa collection  minus one that's with my uncle in France and one lost on the seat. Sold one too long ago.
> Love my scurfa's


You definitely got me beat, only have 7


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> You definitely got me beat, only have 7


Better get to it


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Better get to it


I'm gonna need a bigger box !!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My yellow D1-500 arrived last night and I had a quick chance to look it over for QC before being whisked away until Father's Day.
























































































































Let the waiting begin...again...


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> My yellow D1-500 arrived last night and I had a quick chance to look it over for QC before being whisked away until Father's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man that yellow is awesome. Just received my black dial D1-500, but I think I'm gonna have to pick up the yellow too.

And I thought I was thinning the collection.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

efawke said:


> Man that yellow is awesome. Just received my black dial D1-500, but I think I'm gonna have to pick up the yellow too.
> 
> And I thought I was thinning the collection.


Cheers!

I miss it already 

As I have said, I thought I would always be a black or dark blue Scurfa guy (still may be...) but there is something I think that the playfulness of the yellow pulls out of the D1 to balance a pretty serious straight forward tool watch and give it some more personality and character.

Sadly I'm out of pics now for a while


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The yellow is my new favorite of all the scurfa DiverOne ever made


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Came home and there was a Zuludiver strap in my mailbox. Suits great! Now we wait for the ToxicNATO Rogue strap from Terry!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The yellow is my new favorite of all the scurfa DiverOne ever made


Bold statement! But true 










(Sorry for the recycled pics, theyre all I've got)


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> Came home and there was a Zuludiver strap in my mailbox. Suits great! Now we wait for the ToxicNATO Rogue strap from Terry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! I love his Zulu straps. Want to pick up the khaki one for my Scurfa (same as yours), but it's out of stock atm.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

efawke said:


> Looks good! I love his Zulu straps. Want to pick up the khaki one for my Scurfa (same as yours), but it's out of stock atm.


This zuludiver is from Watchgecko. Actually a bit too thick (1.6mm). The one from Terry is 1.4mm and a NATO, the first strap i've ordered from him, so i'm really curious.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> This zuludiver is from Watchgecko. Actually a bit too thick (1.6mm). The one from Terry is 1.4mm and a NATO, the first strap i've ordered from him, so i'm really curious.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Ahh, gotcha. Yeah, I had a 22mm zulu from Terry that I really liked. Was going to pick up a 20mm for the new Scurfa and noticed they were out. I haven't tried any of his NATOs so I'd be interested to hear your thoughts once it arrives.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

efawke said:


> Ahh, gotcha. Yeah, I had a 22mm zulu from Terry that I really liked. Was going to pick up a 20mm for the new Scurfa and noticed they were out. I haven't tried any of his NATOs so I'd be interested to hear your thoughts once it arrives.


Will post it here when it arrives. It's now at a origin transfer airport in San Francisco, on it's way to Holland. Could be taking some time i guess.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Scurfa #3 has landed, thanks Paul!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine too! Except this is Scurfa number #9.


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow. Stunning pictures, might have to get a yellow one too. I was deciding about a black or a yellow and ended up recieving this beaty today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Wow. Stunning pictures, might have to get a yellow one too. I was deciding about a black or a yellow and ended up recieving this beaty today.
> View attachment 14135573
> View attachment 14135571


Looks great


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Those green meany look amazing. Congrats guys. Greats pics too. 
Need to wear mine this weekend.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Sneaking a ride in between floods in Houston...


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Picked up my ND713RD yesterday. The quality of the build seems to have gone up a notch from the last run. The dial looks like chocolate!
Scurfa number three for me and I want more!!!


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I ordered the yellow one yesterday and I can't wait to get my hands on it! I will post photos as soon as it gets here...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Another package in the mail today! This time from Terry, really great packaging !









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

captainbonobo said:


> Picked up my ND713RD yesterday. The quality of the build seems to have gone up a notch from the last run. The dial looks like chocolate!
> Scurfa number three for me and I want more!!!


Congrats  that's an awesome one. Love that dial with gilt All works great together.


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Stunning pictures, might have to get a yellow one too. I was deciding about a black or a yellow and ended up recieving this beaty today.
> ...


Thank you, It's hard to take a photo of. Looks much better when u have it in front of you.. I thought I was responding to your post in my other post, but unfortunately not.. Haha now I'm starting to learn how it works ?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

captainbonobo said:


> Picked up my ND713RD yesterday. The quality of the build seems to have gone up a notch from the last run. The dial looks like chocolate!
> Scurfa number three for me and I want more!!!


Tempting ....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been enjoying this with bracelet for a year.

























And about 4 months for MS.17 before.

I'm looking forward, if any in the future, to the model same with this one, but with C3 grade A lume. And with stock bracelet this time of course. :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer rubber strap.




























Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Chevron strap from Crown & Buckle. Thin and light like a perlon, but perhaps a little more sturdy.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Farer rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That orange strap goes really well with the yellow!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Finally some sunlight! D1-500 Original on a Toxic Rogue Nato.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Scurfa #3 has landed, thanks Paul!


Unfortunately put my Green Meanie up for sale, can't believe I miss the date complication that much lol.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Unfortunately put my Green Meanie up for sale, can't believe I miss the date complication that much lol.


I almost didn't get the yellow because it HAS a date. What a persnickety bunch we are...


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I just sent a PM to Paul, in the mean time I thought I'd ask here too.

I'm interested in purchasing a D1-500 ND713 
https://www.scurfawatches.com/diver-one-d1-500-nd713-blue

I'm curious about the shade of blue on the dial. Nobody has posted a pic yet and there's no pics on his instagram either, guess it's not a popular model?

I found a members pic here showing two blue dial; blue/white vs blue/yellow. It could be the lighting but it looks to me like the blue/white has a different shade of blue and it's darker. Is that how the ND713's dial looks?

*_Pic below is from gaopa_*


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

View attachment 14144879


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> I just sent a PM to Paul, in the mean time I thought I'd ask here too.
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing a D1-500 ND713
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/diver-one-d1-500-nd713-blue
> ...


The blue/yellow hands version is a light shade of blue. I prefer it as it really stands out as being blue.

The other blue models have a darker shade of blue and in certain light (at least in pics) almost appears black. In previous posts some members have asked if the watch was indeed black. I've never seen the darker shade in the flesh. 
If you look on instagram there are some pics of the darker blue model. There are pics on here and Paul's IG of the MS19 prototype which I believe is the darker blue.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Back to work, my life in a blue box!


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Aquahallic said:


> I just sent a PM to Paul, in the mean time I thought I'd ask here too.
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing a D1-500 ND713
> https://www.scurfawatches.com/diver-one-d1-500-nd713-blue
> ...


You might want to PM Jeep99dad (I think that's his username). He has every Scurfa known to man and takes some great shots!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Back to work, my life in a blue box!


Safe trip


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Safe trip


EDIT: Lots of time for planning the next iterations!


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Back to work, my life in a blue box!


Gotta love the Aeropress


----------



## Mart56 (May 16, 2019)

Hi All

First post.

Just to say I've had the original Diver 1 for 5 years or more, and this morning my D1-500 in yellow arrived. I love it. It's a great improvement from the original, especially the domed glass and the lume. 

Well done Paul. Might need to get the green one as well

Mart


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

It's arrived and I am very happy with it!


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I love this!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Back to work, my life in a blue box!


Bone Q. 
What is the sea temp. at the depths you work at Paul? I know the suits are heated by hot water via your umbilical, but what about your hands and feet - are they heated too?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bone Q.
> What is the sea temp. at the depths you work at Paul? I know the suits are heated by hot water via your umbilical, but what about your hands and feet - are they heated too?


Not sure about the temperature, 10 degrees does ring a bell, I wear yellow steel toe cap wellies and rubber crabbing gloves, the water goes into those as well so we are comfortable - unless the hot water fails then it's a sprint back to the bell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Not sure about the temperature, 10 degrees does ring a bell, I wear yellow steel toe cap wellies and rubber crabbing gloves, the water goes into those as well so we are comfortable - unless the hot water fails then it's a sprint back to the bell!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Paul

Quartz question quiz for you...

My yellow D500 is still in lockdown until Father's Day but during my brief visit with it I was pleased to see good accuracy of the seconds hand hitting the minute hashes.

In my experience that can be hit and miss, I have had both more expensive and affordable quartz movements and some will hit the marks and others won't.

It seems that with Scurfas I hear that they generally are quite good in this department, so...what's the secret? Is there some part of the quality control process in adjusting the movements that can get it closer, is it ensuring the dial is properly printed, all of the above, other, pure luck???

Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Hey Paul
> 
> Quartz question quiz for you...
> 
> ...


I believe these are higher torque mvts


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I believe these are higher torque mvts


Cool. Lots to learn always.

I have a watch on right now with the 715Li lithium powered version and its way off but I would also put it several notches below the Scurfa for overall quality. So not sure if there was lack of care in assembly and manufacture or what.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Cool. Lots to learn always.
> 
> I have a watch on right now with the 715Li lithium powered version and its way off but I would also put it several notches below the Scurfa for overall quality. So not sure if there was lack of care in assembly and manufacture or what.


Boatswain- what watch are you wearing, just curious.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain- what watch are you wearing, just curious.


My daily beater, an RLT 75. Modified with sword instead of plongeur hands and the 715Li. I don't have pic right now but can get one if desired. I took it off now.

Kind of a mish mash of stuff in a sub style case. Faithful and steady if unexciting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain- what watch are you wearing, just curious.


Here's a bad pic for the general idea.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

I've had my Yellow Scurfa for a week now and it's fantastic. I wasn't sure whether to go the Yellow or Black/Gold, but i'm really happy with my decision.

I wear a lot light denim and it's a perfect combo.

This is my second Scurfa. Thanks heaps, Paul.

Super fast delivery too. Ordered from Sydney, Australia on a Monday, delivered to my door Friday lunchtime.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Really wanting the Green Meanie. I love my current Scurfa (ND513RD I think is the model), but the new green one really looks good to me. Trying to keep my collection small, so I really only want one Scurfa. I have a few quartz watches I wear, but, when I'm being honest, the Scurfa is the go to. Thanks to this website, all of my choices are quality (Archimede, Bernhardt, Lum-Tec, Scurfa), but for my daily quartz wearer, I think I like the Scurfa best of all:
The perfect size
The domed crystal on it is the PERFECT crystal for my taste (please tell me it's exactly the same on the new ones)
The perfect amount of heft - not too light, not too heavy, and feels really substantial
The rubber strap is the best-wearing strap I own
I like quartz for a lot of my wear for toughness and accuracy
Love knowing who made this and why he made it. Haven't had the personal back and forth with Paul as I have with other microbrand owners, but appreciate his communication with the community. And when I see the video of him showing a test of one in the North Sea, that's just beyond cool.

My in-the-field action shot. Tub full of rubber duckies. Yeah, I'm not quite as hard core as some of the others around here.








I want to be a one-watch guy, but I love too many of my watches too much to let them go. For my quartz wear times (which are frequent), I think I could pare down. Love my Lum-Tec, but it's a hair too big. Love my Dan Henry 1939, but it doesn't make it to the wrist. I could flip those two awesome watches along with my previously mentioned current Scurfa to people that would properly love them and have a great sidekick with the Green Meanie, I think. And even though I'll love it on the green rubber, I may have to try it on shark mesh at some point! I drool over the shark mesh pics in this thread.

Thanks to this community for such a great site and thread here and thanks to the Scurfields for such great watches.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Two-piece Clockwork Synergy strap for a change of pace.



Hands and stripe not a perfect match, but it'll do for a bit.


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Yesterday with my ND713RD on MN strap from Straposhere. Quickly becoming my favourite watch this one. Little bit flashy but tough as balls!


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

ND713RD on mesh 🙂


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my yellow DiverOne


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love my yellow DiverOne


Looks great!

I was hankering for mine today

28 days to go...


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Theres a good UK documentary about sat diving in the North Sea on Netflix at the moment called "Last Breath". 
It is well made and interesting, and gives some good perspective for desk divers and recreational scuba divers alike.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello fellow Scurfs


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> Unfortunately put my Green Meanie up for sale, can't believe I miss the date complication that much lol.


Is that s green meanie with a black bezel insert, or is it just the light. I contacted Scurfa & they said the meanie only comes with green bezel insert..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

soukchai said:


> Is that s green meanie with a black bezel insert, or is it just the light. I contacted Scurfa & they said the meanie only comes with green bezel insert..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Green


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for heads up


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pics n strong recommendations (not to mention great specs against price) mean I have a Green meanie coming tomorrow
Very excited with new acquisition - if its too small (I have 8.5" wrists) my son at university gets it - he'll be coolest kid on campus

Watch order processed and dispatched within 2 hours of ordering - Impressive

s


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Simon said:


> Pics n strong recommendations (not to mention great specs against price) mean I have a Green meanie coming tomorrow
> Very excited with new acquisition - if its too small (I have 8.5" wrists) my son at university gets it - he'll be coolest kid on campus
> 
> Watch order processed and dispatched within 2 hours of ordering - Impressive
> ...


I think you'll love it! I have a 8.25" wrist and mine fits very well. I've got mine on a watch steward strap.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks TC - the specs sound small but the pics I've seen make it look larger - big open dial, hands, indices I reckon
at 200 quid I may have to get one for both my sons, my wife and myself and have a few in the family


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyone else eagerly awaiting news on the upcoming steel bracelet?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Shrek2 said:


> Anyone else eagerly awaiting news on the upcoming steel bracelet?


Hell yes !!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Shrek2 said:


> Anyone else eagerly awaiting news on the upcoming steel bracelet?


Yes! I've considered picking up a mesh bracelet in the interim, but I'd rather just wait for the official bracelet tbh. Hopefully we'll get good news soon.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Shrek2 said:


> Anyone else eagerly awaiting news on the upcoming steel bracelet?


Definitely!! Considering the overall quality of the watch, no other than Paul's bracelet will do for this one!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

ToxicNATO









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Miltat bracelets. Haverston and ADPT natos.



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

just ordered a decent mesh from Watchgecko currently half price -


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Shine on Number One


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looking forward to a bracelet for this !


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

beauty

Here's mine with new shoes

Mucky phone pic - new watchgecko Milanese bracelet on sale


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

New day is incoming









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Tried a few straps but the supplied rubber is pretty nice


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> Tried a few straps but the supplied rubber is pretty nice
> View attachment 14191973


I switched out the strap on my old one several times but kept going back to the rubber strap Paul provided. They are just so comfy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Betterthere and Shockwave started it. Anyone - wrist and lume shots of the D1-500 ND713RD please.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Brown Barton silicone.










Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

How are you guys rating the ratcheting action of the bezel? It's nice to have it firm, (it is a diver after all), but some brands wear the skin off your finger tips with the stiff resistance. For those using the watch as a daily wear, this is a big consideration I should think. Thanks.
B.


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry for the double post. Have had an issue with double posts lately. Have no idea what 's happening.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

B.... said:


> How are you guys rating the ratcheting action of the bezel? It's nice to have it firm, (it is a diver after all), but some brands wear the skin off your finger tips with the stiff resistance. For those using the watch as a daily wear, this is a big consideration I should think. Thanks.
> B.


I like it better than most watches I've had. It's light but secure - doesn't feel loose or flimsy. Sounds solid. For me it's just right.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

B.... said:


> How are you guys rating the ratcheting action of the bezel? It's nice to have it firm, (it is a diver after all), but some brands wear the skin off your finger tips with the stiff resistance. For those using the watch as a daily wear, this is a big consideration I should think. Thanks.
> B.


I'm sure there is some slight variation from watch to watch, but mine is perfect. Firm, but not to the point that I ever have any issues operating it.


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys. Good to hear. I just ordered a D1 500 earlier today. I will be wearing it a bunch.What a great looking watch. Nothing like having a product made with so much insight! I use the bezel on my present dive watch (Citizen Promaster Diver - echo drive) a lot in the city for time reminders & elapsed time. I find it much more efficient for that than my chronometer for ease of use & quick view. Looking forward to the Diver One! I've also ordered a nice bracelet from Germany for it. Probably 2 week wait.
B.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

B.... said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Good to hear. I just ordered a D1 500 earlier today. I will be wearing it a bunch.What a great looking watch. Nothing like having a product made with so much insight! I use the bezel on my present dive watch (Citizen Promaster Diver - echo drive) a lot in the city for time reminders & elapsed time. I find it much more efficient for that than my chronometer for ease of use & quick view. Looking forward to the Diver One! I've also ordered a nice bracelet from Germany for it. Probably 2 week wait.
> B.


Congrats!

What colour?


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What colour?


I went with the *Original* - black w/yellow gloss hands. Edit: Black dial / bezel divers seems to be the standard in high end dive watches like Omega & Rolex. It's got a certain *YES* to it if you will. b-) ;-)
My other brand diver is a blue face which has always appealed to me as well.









This is the SS bracelet I chose. The colouring is off in the photo. It's reg. SS.








I love *Toshi* leather on my Flieger & my chrono but I think a bracelet is killer on a dive watch. Maybe a red rubber w/clasp as a swap out would look great on the black dial Scurfa as well. thanks for asking.

B.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

B.... said:


> I went with the *Original* - black w/yellow gloss hands. Edit: Black dial / bezel divers seems to be the standard in high end dive watches like Omega & Rolex. It's got a certain *YES* to it if you will. b-) ;-)
> My other brand diver is a blue face which has always appealed to me as well.
> 
> View attachment 14197559
> ...


Looks sharp

Nice bracelet style too.

Happy waiting!


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks sharp
> 
> Nice bracelet style too.
> 
> Happy waiting!


Thanks for that. I'll get some pics up when I get delivery. I love those photos of your yellow Diver One on P.32. A guy can't go wrong with any choice of colour here. (or ALL colours). ?- :-!
B.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

B.... said:


> Thanks for that. I'll get some pics up when I get delivery. I love those photos of your yellow Diver One on P.32. A guy can't go wrong with any choice of colour here. (or ALL colours). - :-!
> B.


You are most welcome and thank you too!

Just a couple more weeks till mine is released.

One of the kids said to me "aren't you ever going to get that yellow watch? We all love it!" Totally out of the blue and unprompted.

So the Father's Day secret surprise is still intact


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Saw on Paul's instagram that the new website will be online soon. Images looked very promising!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> Saw on Paul's instagram that the new website will be online soon. Images looked very promising!!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


According to the comments the bracelet may be available to order by late July!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

My Scurfa blue turned up today. Only need the orange one and I'll be happy and done. I had a Tag Heuer 1000 professional during all my diving days but since sold it. (Not my photo). The scurfa goes someway to replacing it. The blue is really nice.



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

That MS 19 looks good. Might have to find a way to justify both that and the 500 blue original. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Simon said:


> beauty
> 
> Here's mine with new shoes
> 
> ...


Very nice look with the mesh bracelet! It looks fairly robust in structure.I'd love to see a couple more photos of that combo to feature the bracelet a bit more if you're so inclined. I may get one to change out on occasion with a link bracelet. Thanks.
B.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

randb said:


> My Scurfa blue turned up today. Only need the orange one and I'll be happy and done. I had a Tag Heuer 1000 professional during all my diving days but since sold it. (Not my photo). The scurfa goes someway to replacing it. The blue is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one

That one sorely tempted me too


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Nice one
> 
> That one sorely tempted me too


I think someone already mentioned this but the blue is really deep and not as green as the blue Scurfa with the yellow hands.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Shrek2 said:


> According to the comments the bracelet may be available to order by late July!


Noticed that also! Great news, i'll be watching closely .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sunny day Scurfa.


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Nice pint and a stealth diver for me yesterday 🙂


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Someone asked for a wrist shot of the ND713RD...here you go 🙂


----------



## captainbonobo (May 21, 2018)

Mmm...look at that AR!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anyone know what kind of bracelet Paul will be releasing for the D1?

Is it an Oyster type or more like the Bell Diver bracelet?

And for the clasp, will it be adjustable/ratcheting?

Really getting curious now 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ratchet clasp.


AlexxvD said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bracelet Paul will be releasing for the D1?
> 
> Is it an Oyster type or more like the Bell Diver bracelet?
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ratchet clasp.


That is a good thing! I assume the rest, is for us to find out when it releases?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Have a look at his IG feed, I seem to recall a picture there. I might be mistaken though.


AlexxvD said:


> That is a good thing! I assume the rest, is for us to find out when it releases?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Have a look at his IG feed, I seem to recall a picture there. I might be mistaken though.


Will do that, thank you very much for the quick responses sir!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Will do that, thank you very much for the quick responses sir!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Found them;


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Found them;
> View attachment 14202053
> View attachment 14202055
> View attachment 14202057
> View attachment 14202059


Ah that looks awesome! Kind of a jubilee/engineer mixture, i can dig it .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I have my Bell Diver on bracelet. It's good. Very good.

I can dig it.


AlexxvD said:


> Ah that looks awesome! Kind of a jubilee/engineer mixture, i can dig it .
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Has anyone measured the weight of the watch itself in grams (D1 -500) without the strap ? Thanks. It's not listed with the specs on site.
B.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

It's an embarrassment of riches. Now that I have enough money in my hobby account to order a new Scurfa I can't decide which one to get. I like the blue with yellow hands but already have two blue divers, I tend to avoid black divers but really like the black and gold with old style Radium, I currently have no yellow so that's a candidate, and the Green Meanie is such a unique piece. Oh, and the Black PVD would be a perfect replacement for the Black PVD NATO I foolishly traded away. What to do...


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Found them;
> View attachment 14202053
> View attachment 14202055
> View attachment 14202057
> View attachment 14202059


Ohhh I like. Glad he didn't go with an oyster. Not that there's anything wrong with oyster, but just kind of blah. I'll be getting a bracelet 1000%.


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

captainbonobo said:


> Someone asked for a wrist shot of the ND713RD...here you go 🙂


Thank You!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I have the PVD and the Yellow. I'd say go yellow, it is the more vivid/striking of the two. That said, it is the newest to my collection so I may be in the honeymoon period.

The good news is there is no wrong/bad decision when choosing a Scurfa 



mugwump867 said:


> It's an embarrassment of riches. Now that I have enough money in my hobby account to order a new Scurfa I can't decide which one to get. I like the blue with yellow hands but already have two blue divers, I tend to avoid black divers but really like the black and gold with old style Radium, I currently have no yellow so that's a candidate, and the Green Meanie is such a unique piece. Oh, and the Black PVD would be a perfect replacement for the Black PVD NATO I foolishly traded away. What to do...


----------



## Mart56 (May 16, 2019)

I can also recommend the yellow. I've just had a week in France with it - in the pool and in the sea surfing and had lots of comments. The lume was fantastic as we were in a tent!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Farer rubber strap.



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

This really is the first watch, that i can wear almost everyday and not get bored by it. Nearly every strap, fits nicely and you can switch up a lot!

Spent the morning in the pool with my girlfriend, and it's just a joy to have on the wrist.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The watch or the g/f?!


AlexxvD said:


> This really is the first watch, that i can wear almost everyday and not get bored by it. Nearly every strap, fits nicely and you can switch up a lot!
> 
> *Spent the morning in the pool with my girlfriend, and it's just a joy to have on the wrist.*
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> The watch or the g/f?!


Haha, the watch ofcourse. G/f wouldn't like it to be attached to my wrist .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New strap.




















Not sure yet if I prefer the black/white or the green/yellow. Time will tell.

Great watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My favourite quartz Scurfa - luvvit! Great pics.


thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dah, you guys!

Still holding out for my yellow. Almost there.

Another week and half to go. 

Looks really good though seriously and injoy the pics as I wait


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

You're going to be impressed, but you know that already. Lovely looking watch. It all just _works_.


boatswain said:


> Dah, you guys!
> 
> Still holding out for my yellow. Almost there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andyjn (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Enjoying my last days of vacation. Not where a divers watch belongs, but hey, the place is gorgeous.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Just flipped my radium lume no date. Was going to get another Scurfa, but trying to get collection smaller thought about holding off. On reflection, though, going without a Scurfa is kind of silly - they're just too perfect for me.

Now, decision time if I get another:
The Greenie Meanie I was planning on
OR
The blue with yellow hands (always wanted a blue/yellow watch, and I slightly prefer the date complication usefulness to the clean dial look of without)

My small collection is all good watches thanks to this awesome site. Tons of good advice, so good watches in my collection. However, the Scurfa is probably the most ridiculously right on of any I've had. The looks/comfort/toughness/value combination is so good. Special mention has to be made of the rubber strap. EXACTLY what I want for an everyday wear strap.


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Before posting about my new Scurfa, I'd like to express profound gratitude for those who sacrificed so much on our behalf, this, the date of June 6th, D-Day 75 years ago.

Rec'd shipment of my Scurfa Diver One (D1-500) today & am *delighted* !!!
I had actually tempered my expectations but that was completely unfounded. The watch is a treat for the senses.
Firstly, the fit & finish is truly to be commended. The the screw down crown feels & functions as one would expect from a high end piece! I find that the 40mm case is perfect, even on my 6.5 " square wrist.( I have a 45mm diver that is fine for me considering that it wears much smaller than that due to the diver bezel which limits the size of the dial. Despite that, I love the 40mm & I've now got a new principle daily wear without doubt. I have mentioned in a previous post that I prefer a diver to a chrono for personal applications in city life. Thanks Paul, for making that such a pleasure.
I look forward to delivery of the Eichmueller bracelet which I ordered. I'll get more pics up soon.
As a side note : The weight of the watch only, without strap is 80.2 gm. This is about 1.5gm more that the 45mm quartz echo drive diver I mentioned previously. I am a big fan of the Scurfa's heft, which tells me good things about the *overbuilt* quality of this piece.
B.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

B.... said:


> Before posting about my new Scurfa, I'd like to express profound gratitude for those who sacrificed so much on our behalf, this, the date of June 6th, D-Day 75 years ago.
> 
> Rec'd shipment of my Scurfa Diver One (D1-500) today & am *delighted* !!!
> I had actually tempered my expectations but that was completely unfounded. The watch is a treat for the senses.
> ...


Congratulations.

Enjoy that classic


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Had a day to *fondle* my new D1-500. :-d
Very impressive! Not gonna wear it 'til I get the bracelet but thought I'd pass along a couple more pics showing details.
B.

The glossy yellow hands on a black dial / bezel is perfect for easy read & enhances the *dress watch* effect that a black dive watch impresses on me. My other blue face diver is very impressive as well but I find it more *sporty*. The aluminum bezel is finished so nicely with it's grainy texture & silver numerals.








I still can't get enough of that substantial screw down crown with well machined grip. The threads on the post are there to stay! The edge on the bezel is another winner & it's ratcheting is perfect. 








This one shows the well executed magnifier of the thick domed sapphire crystal. On the 40mm case with it's bezel, the dial is only 28mm. This magnification allows for a dial view even better than the 32mm dial on my 36mm Flieger with it's normal viewing domed sapphire crystal. That blue cast from non-glare on the reverse side is nice. I can't be more pleased with choice of using drilled through lugs on this watch! BIG bonus!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa yellow D1-500


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking so great!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautifully executed...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

AlexxvD said:


> Haha, the watch ofcourse. G/f wouldn't like it to be attached to my wrist .
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


I won't say it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> I won't say it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Excitement is building....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Borealis Isofrane arrived just now, threw it straight on the watch.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Way ahead of you, & I applaud your restraint!


rcorreale said:


> I won't say it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

How do you like the strap?


AlexxvD said:


> Borealis Isofrane arrived just now, threw it straight on the watch.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Edit - out of interest the buckle from the Scurfa strap will fit the Borealis-Isofrane-a-like.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> How do you like the strap?
> 
> 
> AlexxvD said:
> ...


The Borealis straps are really great! I have several. Well worth the savings. Nice thickness with flexibility to wrap the wrist nicely!!

RD


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Agreed. I tried a genuine Isofrane a while back to see if it was worth the extra coin. Happy to report that I prefer the Borealis; more flexible ∴ more comfortable. Also I've yet to wear one out as they are so durable.

I still wear a number of Borealis straps, I don't wear the Iso - YMMV.


Riddim Driven said:


> The Borealis straps are really great! I have several. Well worth the savings. Nice thickness with flexibility to wrap the wrist nicely!!
> 
> RD


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Agreed. I tried a genuine Isofrane a while back to see if it was worth the extra coin. Happy to report that I prefer the Borealis; more flexible ∴ more comfortable.
> 
> I still wear a number of Borealis straps, I don't wear the Iso - YMMV.


I've had both and for me the Borealis is every bit as good for far less money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> How do you like the strap?
> 
> Edit - out of interest the buckle from the Scurfa strap will fit the Borealis-Isofrane-a-like.


It's comfortable, i love it! Will be changing out the buckle in a minute. Pics were taken in a rush!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Can anyone compare the borealis iso to the toxic magnum?

An iso style is on my list and trying to decide what one.

In Scurfa news...3 days to go  for me ...


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

London006 said:


> Beautifully executed...
> 
> View attachment 14227419
> 
> ...


Brilliant!

Questions for any D1 owner. How does it 'wear', i.e. 40mm? I'm use to wearing a 44mm Magrette MPD II. Do you think I would be underwhelmed with the actual size, or does it seem to wear larger?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

RmacMD said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Questions for any D1 owner. How does it 'wear', i.e. 40mm? I'm use to wearing a 44mm Magrette MPD II. Do you think I would be underwhelmed with the actual size, or does it seem to wear larger?


I"m a 6.75" wrist & works for me, I own 6


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Patience Grasshopper!

I can't remember if this has been asked before, apologies if so; any Scurfa reviews planned?



boatswain said:


> Can anyone compare the borealis iso to the toxic magnum?
> 
> An iso style is on my list and trying to decide what one.
> 
> In Scurfa news...3 days to go  for me ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Patience Grasshopper!

I can't remember if this has been asked before, apologies if so; any Scurfa reviews planned?



boatswain said:


> Can anyone compare the borealis iso to the toxic magnum?
> 
> An iso style is on my list and trying to decide what one.
> 
> In Scurfa news...3 days to go  for me ...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

AlexxvD said:


> Excitement is building....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Site is up & running !


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

There are two new models! MS 19 and the ND 713 Black (no-date black).


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ive pre-ordered this beauty...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Patience Grasshopper!
> 
> I can't remember if this has been asked before, apologies if so; any Scurfa reviews planned?


I have been happily patient and Mrs B seems to have the family revved up for the "surprise" now.

No apologies needed

Folks seemed keen on it awhile back and I've left a slot open for a review after wrapping up a couple recently, so I think I can fit it in here still 

So, yeah, if at least you snags are keen I can put an in depth review together on the D1-500. Hopefully it will be helpful to someone down the road thinking about grabbing one.

I'll toss in a recycled pic here from my sneak peek and QC after initial arrival to remind me of the coming goodness


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> Ive pre-ordered this beauty...
> View attachment 14229949


Oh man, that looks good. That was the one I thought I'd grab before the yellow came around...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I would love to see an orange Scurfa. One day, maybe...


boatswain said:


> Oh man, that looks good. That was the one I thought I'd grab before the yellow came around...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> I would love to see an orange Scurfa. One day, maybe...


I totally concur


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I would love to see an orange Scurfa. One day, maybe...


I second this!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Orange would be cool to see - I'm still holding out for an all white with a fully lumed dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Sunday  D1-500 Meanie until i fly out to FL this afternoon for a business trip 



























Yesterday I wore my yellow DiverOne 
Can't go wrong with either... they all rock


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> I would love to see an orange Scurfa. One day, maybe...


If we're going to go down the *maybe* road > how about a scaled -up version of the stunning D1-500. A 44mm case with a flat sapphire crystal. Many diver watch enthusiasts just love that larger wrist presence, without sacrificing what is so appealing about the D1. :-!
B.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

B.... said:


> If we're going to go down the *maybe* road > how about a scaled -up version of the stunning D1-500. A 44mm case with a flat sapphire crystal. Many diver watch enthusiasts just love that larger wrist presence, without sacrificing what is so appealing about the D1. :-!
> B.


44 is a bit big. The bell diver 1 is 43mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

B.... said:


> If we're going to go down the *maybe* road > how about a scaled -up version of the stunning D1-500. A 44mm case with a flat sapphire crystal. Many diver watch enthusiasts just love that larger wrist presence, without sacrificing what is so appealing about the D1. :-!
> B.


Sounds interesting !


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

B.... said:


> If we're going to go down the *maybe* road > how about a scaled -up version of the stunning D1-500. A 44mm case with a flat sapphire crystal. Many diver watch enthusiasts just love that larger wrist presence, without sacrificing what is so appealing about the D1. :-!
> B.


Maybe a 42mm and i would pay up front 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

An orange dial seems like a no-brainer given the popularity and appetite for these watches in different colorways.


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> *44 is a bit big.* The bell diver 1 is 43mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree. Dive watches wear smaller than a full dial watch. Not for everyone. That's why both sizes of the D1 would be nice.
B.

EDIT: 
I'd like to take a minute to talk about this a bit. For a long time I've listened to those in various threads who keep saying that perhaps another mm would be nice here or there as a *step up* or *step down* in case size. There are even those who ask for advice on what size they should wear or avoid for their wrist size. REALLY ??? I don't know about you guys but I wear a watch for how it makes ME feel. Not if it's going to impress someone else or be within the rules of convention.
A diver watch is a different breed I feel. Wrist presence can be an enhancement rather than be a distraction. 
I have a 6-1/2" square wrist, and as strange as it may sound, a 44mm diver watch is my favourite watch - PERIOD! If you have experience with that size diver, you could appreciate what that's about. I love my D1-500 but it just doesn't feel imposing enough as I feel a diver should, IMO. I DO plan to wear my D1, often, because of it's design & overall ability to click all the boxes. 
Paul has said that he went with 40mm due to it's everyday wear sensibility, perhaps hoping to appeal to more of us. Cool! But NOBODY wears the same watch everyday if you have more than one. If he gave me the option of the same watch at 44mm, it would be FAR more appealing than buying two 40mm D1's in a different colour if all I wanted was 2 divers. Multi colours is another option of course. Now that we have the *perfect* quartz dive watch, why not push that in a size option, to appeal to even more of us. A 42mm or 43 mm isn't going to do it for me. It's not worthwhile jump IMO. Just remember Paul - FLAT sapphire crystal. b-)
B.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I received my D1-500 today. 
I ordered the watch about a month and a half ago but decided to have it put away until Father's Day. My kids and other family members loved the yellow so much when I was looking into them when they were released that I thought it would be fun to hatch a plan where it was given to me for Father's Day. So Mrs B tucked it away after a quick peek upon its arrival some time back and then asked the kids what to get me for FD. With minimal prompting the yellow Scurfa was chosen and then "ordered" a few days ago.










So this morning I was proudly presented with a package to open by the family, and to my prepared surprise there was a beautiful yellow D1-500 in there 










The family was thrilled to give me a fun watch and I was really touched to receive it and the enthusiasm they showed, not for the watch itself but for doing something special for me.










I had a great day enjoying the yellow and spending time with family. Really fun to see it in different lights and scenarios after such a quick peek a while back.




























To cap off the day Mr Boatswain Sr. was over for a BBQ. Watches is a connection point we have and it was great to talk with him and share the Scurfa. No doubt his love of watches sent me down this rabbit hole. I recall fondly as a kid getting digital casios and taking them swimming and hoping they wouldn't fog up like the last one. I have always been fascinated by waterproof watches. He was wearing his EMG Nemo.



















All in all I am really happy to have my D1-500 yellow and that now it has a really special connection and story for me. As all good watches should 

I'm sure I will have lots more thoughts and pics in the days ahead.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Goodmornin', have a great day everybody!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The yellow definitely seems like a "fun" color. Great looking watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> The yellow definitely seems like a "fun" color. Great looking watch.


Totally.

I will see how I settle into it but I think it adds some needed life and pop to the overall design and makes me want to grab it.


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Those black hands! The black hands are so awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TankCommander1554 said:


> Those black hands! The black hands are so awesome!


The gloss black hands absolutely seal the design. It would feel too soft without them. 
Great choice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

A Bonze case would tip me over the line .


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Totally.
> 
> I will see how I settle into it but I think it adds some needed life and pop to the overall design and makes me want to grab it.


That second pic is great. The yellow looks exactly like that when not in direct sunlight.

I LOVE that yellow DiverOne and it takes wrist time away from the others


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Another nice photo that captures the right shade of yellow imho


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That second pic is great. The yellow looks exactly like that when not in direct sunlight.
> 
> I LOVE that yellow DiverOne and it takes wrist time away from the others


Cheers 

It's a great yellow. And that's coming from a guy who doesn't like colourful watches 

since it's belated arrival it's been locked on to the wrist.

I think they hit the tone right on. Not too weak, not too saturated. Looks great across a wide spectrum of lighting conditions.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

I don’t recall if this has been mentioned or not, but I was thinking it’d be cool if there was a quartz gmt version of the D1. Keep the dive bezel and put the GMT scale on the inner chapter ring. Best of both worlds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

TankCommander1554 said:


> I don't recall if this has been mentioned or not, but I was thinking it'd be cool if there was a quartz gmt version of the D1. Keep the dive bezel and put the GMT scale on the inner chapter ring. Best of both worlds?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe a Scurfa Root Beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

New strap in! US Digital Camo by WatchGecko.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting idea...I'm not as big of a fan of root beers, but it could be cool


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

I believe the orange dial with all the same appointments as the yellow would be a hit, given the right shade of orange !


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I received my D1-500 today.
> I ordered the watch about a month and a half ago but decided to have it put away until Father's Day. My kids and other family members loved the yellow so much when I was looking into them when they were released that I thought it would be fun to hatch a plan where it was given to me for Father's Day. So Mrs B tucked it away after a quick peek upon its arrival some time back and then asked the kids what to get me for FD. With minimal prompting the yellow Scurfa was chosen and then "ordered" a few days ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots, great story. And I see you're maybe a baseball fan? Happen to be a pretty big one myself! Enjoy the watch. Your photos are really making me consider picking up a yellow as well. Was initially going to go for the MS19, but may opt for the yellow instead.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

efawke said:


> Great shots, great story. And I see you're maybe a baseball fan? Happen to be a pretty big one myself! Enjoy the watch. Your photos are really making me consider picking up a yellow as well. Was initially going to go for the MS19, but may opt for the yellow instead.


Thanks 

It's pretty great

The MS19 is a beauty and what my heart was initially set on but the yellow slapped me upside the head and said get me!

It was a happy surprise.

I am sure either would be a great choice. Vibrant or straight forward strong


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Just received a no date black D1-500 and it's a superb piece.

I can see why so many people have more than one.

I agree an orange dial (with black bezel) would be a great option. (in PVD too?)

As would a white dial and a grey dial (similar to the BD1)

Love the yellow option too but not feeling the silver insert....are spare inserts available?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Love the look of the green! Dare I say it looks better here than on the Scurfa website. Tempted!


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

ACG said:


> Love the yellow option too but not feeling the silver insert....are spare inserts available?


I felt the same till I saw it on a mesh band, then it clicked perfectly for me, which I still don't understand.

And yes, another vote for orange. This is the biggest no-brainer ever.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

ACG said:


> Just received a no date black D1-500 and it's a superb piece.
> 
> I can see why so many people have more than one.
> 
> ...


Black insert would work but for me the silver insert works as well, a change of pace !


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

A quick shot of today's arrival on a watch steward strap and a quick Photoshop of the black bezel yellow


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

ACG said:


> A quick shot of today's arrival on a watch steward strap and a quick Photoshop of the black bezel yellow


The yellow w black bezel looks good w the black strap.


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice job on the black bezel with the yellow dial


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Prefer the OEM silver bezel myself. Looks the bizniz.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Like that yellow/black bezel. 
Maybe Paul could bring that out in 'no date' guise next year (or whenever he does his next run of these new DS 1s.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Prefer the OEM silver bezel myself. Looks the bizniz.
> View attachment 14249617


Agreed. Everything always comes down to personal preference but I think it's the silver bezel that really makes the yellow D1-500 stand out.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Popped my yellow beastie on today along side my just arrived SureFire.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

ORANGE DIAL NOW!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got 2 of these on Wednesday! One for me and one for my wife! This is my second Scurfa Diver One. I used to have a D1 NATO. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Mike8 said:


> Agreed. Everything always comes down to personal preference but I think it's the silver bezel that really makes the yellow D1-500 stand out.


I totally agree.

Really adds to the charm.

Best summer watch for sure!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> Resist...
> Scurfa's been on my short wish list for a while. Attracted by quality build/reputation & quartz
> Resist...
> Told myself I wouldn't visit WUS anymore
> ...





Mike8 said:


> ...Resist...MUST resist...
> 
> At least until the MS19 is launched..





CV50 said:


> Resistance is futile !


Resistance is...resistance WAS futile o|...how futile?...MS19 ordered within minutes of the new Scurfa site going live...expected on the 1st ...

But that's it...
I'm done now...
all set...
hmmm...that yellow D1 does look really nice...
d*mn it...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday Scurfers:-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Mike8 said:


> Resistance is...resistance WAS futile o|...how futile?...MS19 ordered within minutes of the new Scurfa site going live...expected on the 1st ...
> 
> But that's it...
> I'm done now...
> ...


Futile ? You know this to be true, the yellow D1 will haunt you until it's in your hands ! Pics on the MS 19 please when it arrives !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14255287
> 
> 
> View attachment 14255289


Snaggs, you must definitely live in a world of paradise with the pics you post !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Snaggs, you must definitely live in a world of paradise with the pics you post !


One man's meat is another man's poison. Suits me & the wife living here, but it wouldn't suit everyone.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> One man's meat is another man's poison. Suits me & the wife living here, but it wouldn't suit everyone.


What are the water temps in the Summer there?


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Double post, apologies.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mike8 said:


> What are the water temps in the Summer there?


10ºC today, max 15ºC in Aug, min 7ºC in Mar.

Fresh.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> 10ºC today, max 15ºC in Aug, min 7ºC in Mar.
> 
> Fresh.


10ºC - Brisk and impressive. East Coast U.S. here, 42nd latitude, and peak about 68F (20C) in August.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered two more Diver One watches and the MS19 today to add to my current yellow-green-blue rotation. 

Still hoping for an orange dial....










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> I ordered two more Diver One watches and the MS19 today to add to my current yellow-green-blue rotation.
> 
> Still hoping for an orange dial....
> 
> ...


You are crazy!

Wow.



I had been noticing your daily rotation was Scurfa heavy


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> You are crazy!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


I am definitely crazy about the whole Diver One package: size, design, colors, and legibility. Most of all, the affordable price and incredible bang-for-your-buck feeling!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## clockett (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I received the DHL delivery notice for the M19...July 2nd can't come fast enough! This will be my first Scurfa after months of lurking - I can't wait!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

That yellow looks fantastic and better than other yellow dials but I can't imagine wearing yellow on my wrist. Haven't tried it...... just might...... very tempting.....you guys keep posting photos of it on your wrists and I'll be reaching for my wallet before you know it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ticktocker said:


> That yellow looks fantastic and better than other yellow dials but I can't imagine wearing yellow on my wrist. Haven't tried it...... just might...... very tempting.....you guys keep posting photos of it on your wrists and I'll be reaching for my wallet before you know it.


I have always been black and occasionally blue dial sort of guy.

But something happened and I went crazy and tried the D1-500 yellow.

Love it 

I'm Also surprised that is more versatile than expected.

And just darn fun


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I have always been black and occasionally blue dial sort of guy.
> 
> But something happened and I went crazy and tried the D1-500 yellow.
> 
> ...


Me exactly, and I like this more than anything I've bought in years.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I like the idea of a bronze watch. Is there any talk of this happening? Would this interest anyone else here? I've been looking for a bronze quartz diver but pretty slim pickings. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


>





boatswain said:


>





thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist





boatswain said:


> I have always been black and occasionally blue dial sort of guy.
> 
> But something happened and I went crazy and tried the D1-500 yellow.
> 
> ...


I keep thinking about this song ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still Rollin with the yellow.

Urged on by my family it's stayed on the wrist most of the time the last two weeks, which has been great as it forced me to wear it in situations I may not have gone for and this helped me realize how curiously versatile it is.

Can't stop, won't stop 










For those (if any)curious, the review is in the works still and chugging along but it may be a little bit still before it's out.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

randb said:


> I like the idea of a bronze watch. Is there any talk of this happening? Would this interest anyone else here? I've been looking for a bronze quartz diver but pretty slim pickings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have looked at it and had the drawings and cost worked out, the problem is the price, it would have to be over £260, I'm not sure how the price would go down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

randb said:


> I like the idea of a bronze watch. Is there any talk of this happening? Would this interest anyone else here? I've been looking for a bronze quartz diver but pretty slim pickings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have a Lum-Tec B18 and although it's a fine watch I hardly wear it because I am a fan of bracelets and not many bracelets can be correctly matched to a bronze case. I know there are black bracelets but they just don't look right with bronze. If there was a bracelet that went well with a bronze case, I would definitely have a serious look at that watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Ticktocker said:


> I have a Lum-Tec B18 and although it's a fine watch I hardly wear it because I am a fan of bracelets and not many bracelets can be correctly matched to a bronze case. I know there are black bracelets but they just don't look right with bronze. If there was a bracelet that went well with a bronze case, I would definitely have a serious look at that watch.


Your right, bracelets would be an issue. I don't fancy wearing a bronze one. A brown rubber scurfa strap would work. Not a bracelet but they are great straps.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Somehow I can't imagine a Scurfa in Bronze. Just IMHO


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

scurfa said:


> I have looked at it and had the drawings and cost worked out, the problem is the price, it would have to be over £260, I'm not sure how the price would go down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about a limited edition? If you could keep it under £300 would be reasonable. I don't know what everyone else here thinks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

CV50 said:


> Somehow I can't imagine a Scurfa in Bronze. Just IMHO


I could see this in bronze.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bronze Scurfa?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

randb said:


> What about a limited edition? If you could keep it under £300 would be reasonable. I don't know what everyone else here thinks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I would be in at that kind of price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I could see the d1 working in bronze. 

The hands would need to be a brushed bronze finish I reckon. And not too rose goldy. Often bronze watches are paired with rose gold hands that look ok when the case is fresh but out of place as the Patina develops.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Please Paul, don’t make me beg. The world deserves a bronze D1. 

Maybe do a pre-order? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

CV50 said:


> Somehow I can't imagine a Scurfa in Bronze. Just IMHO


Hear, hear! No interest in a bronze Scurfa. The SS cases and black PVD cases are just right for me.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

gaopa said:


> Hear, hear! No interest in a bronze Scurfa. The SS cases and black PVD cases are just right for me.


I concur !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Eagerly waiting for 2 ss cases and a black PVD to arrive on Monday! 





































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Perhaps Paul could comment on this. As stated re. the D1-500, the movement supposedly provides for longer battery life. I'm curious about life expectancy of the battery & if there is any particular servicing recommended once the case is opened for battery change, to insure optimum life span & operation of our D1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

B.... said:


> Perhaps Paul could comment on this. As stated re. the D1-500, the movement supposedly provides for longer battery life. I'm curious about life expectancy of the battery & if there is any particular servicing recommended once the case is opened for battery change, to insure optimum life span & operation of our D1. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 14271433
> 
> ...


We are waiting to find out, the movement is serviceable and the manufacturer says 60 months for the battery, it's a 371 like the 515 movement, the battery change is very easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacfan (Jul 2, 2018)

Does the HEV require any special attention or servicing when battery change is needed? Thanks.


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Deacfan said:


> Does the HEV require any special attention or servicing when battery change is needed? Thanks.


This doesn't apply to your specific question but my understanding is ( & I could be misinformed on this ), once the back is removed for battery replacement, the watch loses it's depth rating until the re-sealed case is pressurized (at an additional cost).
This is a bit confusing to me in that I assume the HRV should be releasing pressure. I need further input on this for clarification.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Deacfan said:


> Does the HEV require any special attention or servicing when battery change is needed? Thanks.


No it doesn't, if you apply pressure on the watch the helium release valve tightens into the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> No it doesn't, if you apply pressure on the watch the helium release valve tightens into the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paul do you have any pictures or videos of the HEV popping out?

Just curious!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Paul do you have any pictures or videos of the HEV popping out?
> 
> Just curious!


I have tried this with the bell diver 1, I put an old iPhone on record in our food lock and asked the sat technicians to de pressurise the lock, I've studied the video and you cannot see it happen, it must be really fast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> I have tried this with the bell diver 1, I put an old iPhone on record in our food lock and asked the sat technicians to de pressurise the lock, I've studied the video and you cannot see it happen, it must be really fast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for trying!

What does it look like when it happens? Does it pop out and then back in on its own? Or do you have to push t back in like a button after it releases?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for trying!
> 
> What does it look like when it happens? Does it pop out and then back in on its own? Or do you have to push t back in like a button after it releases?


It pops out then goes back in so fast it cannot be seen on the video, I have tried it at a few depths now and it's always the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Same problem here since I turned 50 


scurfa said:


> It pops out then goes back in so fast it cannot be seen on the video, I have tried it at a few depths now and it's always the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

As of today, five D1-500s and a MS19....

Hoping to add a black PVD yellow that Paul teased us with and keeping my fingers crossed for an orange.....



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Great collection - I'm envious.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched to another new arrival yesterday.























































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bracelets can't come soon enough, I need @ least one for the yellow D1-500


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Switched to another new arrival yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting erika strap. Is thst supposed to be orange centerline?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Interesting erika strap. Is thst supposed to be orange centerline?


Yep. Orange centerline.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

It's here! WFH today, arrived about 11:00 on the NATO strap. I'll try the rubber strap later today. 

Dial is a deep matte blue, not quite as deep as navy blue. At arm's length the second hand is spot on the second/minute markers and the bezel action, bezel grip and lume are great. 

My photographic skills aren't anywhere near those of thejollywatcher, Boatswain or Jeep99dad, the pictures attached don't do the watch justice. 

(...why do I think this won't be my only Scurfa?...)


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Agreed; its a stunner!


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

With rubber strap, which I think I prefer. I need to look into the MN type straps, the pics of Scurfas on those straps look great...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvice (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine has arrived too, my first Scurfa and also my first post
Initial impression is that it lives up to the billing, really nice watch, will try and post some pics later


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Yep. Orange centerline.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


She said would be back in stock soon but that thread doesn't seem to match centerline?


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

This blue is perfect.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

watchvice said:


> Mine has arrived too, my first Scurfa and also my first post
> Initial impression is that it lives up to the billing, really nice watch, will try and post some pics later


watchvice, welcome to WUS and to the Scurfa family! Eager to see pics of your new Scurfa. Wear it in good health for years to come!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> She said would be back in stock soon but that thread doesn't seem to match centerline?


Yes it doesn't match. Erika told me about that before I ordered.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

randb said:


> This blue is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that model incoming. I think I have checked tracking about 10 times already..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats! I hope you get many years of great service out of it. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Switched to another new arrival yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic!


----------



## Time Lane (Jul 2, 2019)

Interesting idea...I'm not as big of a fan of root beers, but it could be cool


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Time Lane said:


> Interesting idea...I'm not as big of a fan of root beers, but it could be cool


Root Beer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Yes it doesn't match. Erika told me about that before I ordered.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Thanks good to know.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Blue just arrived. Very satisfied indeed. 
Colour is exactly what I hoped for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MS19 arrived today, it's everything I was hoping for and more, thank you Paul!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

My wife actually complimented my watch yesterday (this one). 
She said it looked much much better than the boring one I usually wear (I have been wearing the same Damasko for months). 
I guess that says something..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

Happy 4th!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

ctf0015 said:


> Happy 4th!
> View attachment 14284089


That's a beauty! Something very special about the classic *Oyster* link bracelet. That hex profile is very nice. I have the regular flat profile. I prefer the straight end to the curved fitted end.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

ctf0015 said:


> Happy 4th!
> View attachment 14284089


Does it have screw links ?


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

I finally received my MS19. 
I found the bezel is slightly misaligned. 
Is this normal for Scurfa watches?
Has anyone else experienced such misalignment too? 
photo attached:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow on duty today


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

B.... said:


> That's a beauty! Something very special about the classic *Oyster* link bracelet. That hex profile is very nice. I have the regular flat profile. I prefer the straight end to the curved fitted end.
> 
> View attachment 14284301
> 
> ...


Oh man, I love the look of yours!


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Does it have screw links ?


Sadly it does not. But for $17.99 I can't really complain. It will hold me over until the stainless from Scurfa are released.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

ctf0015 said:


> Sadly it does not. But for $17.99 I can't really complain. It will hold me over until the stainless from Scurfa are released.


Bummer !!


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

WFH today, internet goes out @ 3:30, Xfinity says 7:00 until it's back.

Good enough reason to call it a day and hang out back with Jackson.


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

B.... said:


> If we're going to go down the *maybe* road > how about a scaled -up version of the stunning D1-500. A 44mm case with a flat sapphire crystal. Many diver watch enthusiasts just love that larger wrist presence, without sacrificing what is so appealing about the D1. :-!
> B.


Here's my 45mm (actually 44mm) next to the 40mm D1. I wear both equally. A big diver is something that's not at all hard to grow into. Big for casual - smaller for more social. Great options!









Another one which shows a truer size perspective.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope to get the review up this weekend and will share the link here when done


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Posted in the MS19 thread, but like this version so much I want to post here, too.


Arrived yesterday, #78; 100 isn't far away.



Starting with a Haveston Carrier strap.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looking good !!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Review is up, please see the link below for any that are interested 

Preaching to the choir though I suspect for those around here 



















https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boat...ver-one-d1-500-yellow--4987289.html


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvice (Jan 6, 2018)

After the first week my impressions are very good. The first feature which appears is how clear and legible the watch is. The dial is open and bright and the hands have excellent visibility with very good iume. It wears very comfortably and is very well finished. An excellent value piece which looks like being the thing I was looking for, a day to day grab and go functional watch which looks smart.

Here is a pic


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

D1-500 blue on watchgecko elastic strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> D1-500 blue on watchgecko elastic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mighty fine combo...how do you like the watchgecko elastic strap?


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> D1-500 blue on watchgecko elastic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mighty fine combo there...how do you like the watchgecko elastic?


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Diver One with a Citizen divers strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

TankCommander1554 said:


> Mighty fine combo...how do you like the watchgecko elastic strap?


Thanks! I like it a lot. I don't mind admitting that it took me a while to figure out how wear it properly. After I figured it out I think it's among the most comfortable straps I have worn. Rivalling Perlon in my opinion. 
Haven't tried Erica'a but can't imagine it being much better..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thanks! I like it a lot. I don't mind admitting that it took me a while to figure out how wear it properly. After I figured it out I think it's among the most comfortable straps I have worn. Rivalling Perlon in my opinion.
> Haven't tried Erica'a but can't imagine it being much better..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! The price is certainly great. I have an Erika's and 2 from The Watch Steward. The Erika's is excellent, but it's much stiffer elastic then some of the other elastic straps I've seen.


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry, double post, please remove.


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

Do you know if Scurfa sell separately the bezel from M.S.19 Diver One Limited Edition?
I want the Diver One D1-500 ND713 Blue with the full minutes bezel from L.E.
I asked twice, but no answer.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

JMHO, doubt it !


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

In the end I removed the bezel insert myself and re-aligned it.
The bezel insert was attached by double sided tape.
But I left a scratch on the crown when I was trying to removed the bezel.


----------



## Mirei (Nov 16, 2018)

356746 said:


> Do you know if Scurfa sell separately the bezel from M.S.19 Diver One Limited Edition?
> I want the Diver One D1-500 ND713 Blue with the full minutes bezel from L.E.
> I asked twice, but no answer.


Yes I hope Scurfa would sell parts too.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

@Mirei it is impressive you can do such precision work. I can work on many things; a watch is not one of them.

That said, I for one would not have keyed in on the slight misalignment at all. It looked very minimal and, in my opinion, not something complaint worthy. To each his own though.

Also, the slight nick on the crown is another thing I would never worry about. The Scurfa is a durable, rugged tool watch. The minor battle scar you gave it by upgrading the bezel alignment is just one of many it may earn along the way. If you wear it anywhere close to it's designed purpose, that nick will be long forgotten after a while. I say wear it and forget about the minor things.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

356746 said:


> Do you know if Scurfa sell separately the bezel from M.S.19 Diver One Limited Edition?
> I want the Diver One D1-500 ND713 Blue with the full minutes bezel from L.E.
> I asked twice, but no answer.


While I do not know for sure, I would seriously doubt that Paul stocks bezels to sell separately.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks pretty good on Borealis rubber as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

D1-500 *Original* on Staib mesh.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice Look !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Nice combo !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I brought with me the yellow D1 on vaca


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

New bracelet arrived today. Switched it out but had to use different spring bars.























































For all you OCD'ers, my bezel isn't off in the last pic, I was actually timing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> New bracelet arrived today. Switched it out but had to use different spring bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

It is a Hadley Roma MB4426. 
It is a solid strap and good quality.

They have a curved end version but the end links didn' t line up well even with manipulating. Maybe I didn t do a good job. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Shockwave said:


> It is a Hadley Roma MB4426.
> It is a solid strap and good quality.
> 
> They have a curved end version but the end links didn' t line up well even with manipulating. Maybe I didn t do a good job.
> ...


Pins or screws on the bracelet ?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Google. https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/p...oyster-for-rolex-straight-end-stainless-steel


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Pins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Cheap Hadley Roma band with end links stretched to fit



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

10Swiss10 said:


> Cheap Hadley Roma band with end links stretched to fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me an undershot of the end links on watch?

I am curious to see how you made them fit and any tips you can offer would be appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> Can you give me an undershot of the end links on watch?
> 
> I am curious to see how you made them fit and any tips you can offer would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure

I just took some need nose pliers and put them inside the endlink and slowly opened them. Did it Few times to stretch them and made sure to size in between each stretch. This was a cheap Hadley Roma off amazon so I was ok playing with it and it had straight end links in case I got carried away.

Not perfect but hey, it is what it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

As long as it works for you & you're happy !!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Danish summer needs a diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice pic Mads! I'm torn between the Blue and the Black ND713s :-s I want to order one to before I go on vacation soon!


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

Excuse the typo... I want to order one before I go on vacation soon!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ARTSUMO said:


> Nice pic Mads! I'm torn between the Blue and the Black ND713s :-s I want to order one to before I go on vacation soon!


Thanks. Ive had it for just about a month and have worn little else. Im glad i chose blue over black, but thats because i usually choose black and i wanted to walk on the wild side a little..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I received an email from Scurfa today stating another batch of Yellow dial D-1's will be out in 4 months or so. Also, Paul has been heard talking about an orange dial D-1 but there are no definite plans yet.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

The more I wear this watch the more I’m impressed by it. The fact it’s quartz just adds to the charm. Honestly the best quality of built it has makes it punch so far above its weight class. The design, build, and spec are all fantastic. A 500m wr watch with super luminova, anti reflective coating, sapphire crystal and it’s built like a tank. 

I’m having a hard time wearing any other watch these days and I think for now this will be my go to for quite some time. 

Anyone considering an SKX, orient, or even Casio mdv 106 should consider this watch as well. Hell anyone considering any micro brand with a miyota or seiko movement should consider this brand. It’s that good of a watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I love the story and history behind it. The testing/R&D behind building a tool watch for deep sea dives.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

10Swiss10 said:


> The more I wear this watch the more I'm impressed by it. The fact it's quartz just adds to the charm. Honestly the best quality of built it has makes it punch so far above its weight class. The design, build, and spec are all fantastic. A 500m wr watch with super luminova, anti reflective coating, sapphire crystal and it's built like a tank.
> 
> I'm having a hard time wearing any other watch these days and I think for now this will be my go to for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Since buying my D1-500 Original, I've consolidated my collection to just two watches, both quartz. The other is a Shinola Runwell (36mm version) that I use as a "dress" watch. For everything else I'm wearing the Scurfa. It's actually refreshing not having to worry at all about my watch. I can knock it around as much as I want, and it's always showing the correct time. Until I can buy my grail, I'm completely fine riding with these...although I'm probably going to add a PVC Scurfa for fun.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I've been a bit naughty this year and I blame Paul ;-)


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Very kool set you have there !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

CV50 said:


> Very kool set you have there !


Thank you!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Not too bad on mesh either..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Came home today to discover Mrs B had raided the watch box and commandeered the Scurfa for BBQ duties


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Came home today to discover Mrs B had raided the watch box and commandeered the Scurfa for BBQ duties


I say, if it's good for diving, it's good for grilling????


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hawaiian hangover😎


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Ko' Olina? Nice.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Toonces said:


> ^ Ko' Olina? Nice.


Yes sir. Love it.:-!


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Any news of the official bracelet? Can’t be the only person F5ing scurfa’s Instagram page.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Shrek2 said:


> Any news of the official bracelet? Can't be the only person F5ing scurfa's Instagram page.


No, but you are correct concerning the bracelet !!


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

MS19 on grey Mirage Erikas Original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer rubber.





































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great combo as usual JW


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

You guys know what this means, another Scurfa, glad to be part of the family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scillis said:


> You guys know what this means, another Scurfa, glad to be part of the family
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm sure you'll be happy to own ! Welcome !


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Honestly the only other quartz diver I've found that I'd consider buying over a Scurfa D1 is the Certina DS Action Precidrive. 
The Certina is 300M, and I suppose has a more accurate quartz movement, but 200M is already more than I'd ever need and the 715 is accurate enough for me. 
The Certina is 1mm larger, but is a little over 1mm thinner, and a slightly shorter L2L, so overall it might wear just as nice as a Scurfa.

There really aren't many AFFORDABLE quartz divers in a 40mm size with the good looks of the D1. I don't know if I can justify paying almost twice as much for the Certina, as opposed to just buying another Scurfa in a different color


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Honestly the only other quartz diver I've found that I'd consider buying over a Scurfa D1 is the Certina DS Action Precidrive.
> The Certina is 300M, and I suppose has a more accurate quartz movement, but 200M is already more than I'd ever need and the 715 is accurate enough for me.
> The Certina is 1mm larger, but is a little over 1mm thinner, and a slightly shorter L2L, so overall it might wear just as nice as a Scurfa.
> 
> There really aren't many AFFORDABLE quartz divers in a 40mm size with the good looks of the D1. I don't know if I can justify paying almost twice as much for the Certina, as opposed to just buying another Scurfa in a different color


Sounds rational 

But I think just go with what you like in this case as I am sure both are great if it's financially prudent.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> Honestly the only other quartz diver I've found that I'd consider buying over a Scurfa D1 is the Certina DS Action Precidrive.
> The Certina is 300M, and I suppose has a more accurate quartz movement, but 200M is already more than I'd ever need and the 715 is accurate enough for me.
> The Certina is 1mm larger, but is a little over 1mm thinner, and a slightly shorter L2L, so overall it might wear just as nice as a Scurfa.
> 
> There really aren't many AFFORDABLE quartz divers in a 40mm size with the good looks of the D1. I don't know if I can justify paying almost twice as much for the Certina, as opposed to just buying another Scurfa in a different color


What's the mvt in the Certjna ?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's the mvt in the Certjna ?


The ones I was looking at (mostly round hour markers) have an ETA F07.411. 
I'm just liking the mid size quartz diver vibe lately. It's gonna be a tough call on my next quartz. Another Scurfa to keep my MS19 company, either hope for a used yellow (or the reissue in Nov.) or a different color entirely, or the DS. Knowing me though, it'll probably be all of the above eventually..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

getting some wrist time today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Me too but bad short sorry  









At the movies for Hobbs and Shaw


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine picked up this scar on the first day out of the box - a collision with a stairwell rail on the way to work.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Mine got a small scratch on the crystal, hitting a door jam within an hour of arrival.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This has become my go to summer adventure watch

(Seen here resting after adventure)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

True WIS life: coordinating your lume to your wardrobe.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Clever. ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone figure out the best bracelet for this watch yet? Shark mesh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I like the Hadley Roma myself.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mart56 (May 16, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> Honestly the only other quartz diver I've found that I'd consider buying over a Scurfa D1 is the Certina DS Action Precidrive.
> The Certina is 300M, and I suppose has a more accurate quartz movement, but 200M is already more than I'd ever need and the 715 is accurate enough for me.
> The Certina is 1mm larger, but is a little over 1mm thinner, and a slightly shorter L2L, so overall it might wear just as nice as a Scurfa.
> 
> There really aren't many AFFORDABLE quartz divers in a 40mm size with the good looks of the D1. I don't know if I can justify paying almost twice as much for the Certina, as opposed to just buying another Scurfa in a different colour


A late reply (been on holday!). I have 2 scurfas and the Certina in blue. Its a lovely watch, ceramic bezel and accurate to 10 sec per year (and it is!), However, for holidays and general use, I'll always pick a Scurfa. Maybe its because the Certina is more than twice the price


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Mart56 said:


> A late reply (been on holday!). I have 2 scurfas and the Certina in blue. Its a lovely watch, ceramic bezel and accurate to 10 sec per year (and it is!), However, for holidays and general use, I'll always pick a Scurfa. Maybe its because the Certina is more than twice the price


I agree, the Scurfa is more of a daily wear for me, the Certina more dressy. I don't think the quartz DS Action has a ceramic bezel though. I've read aluminum with epoxy coating.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just snagged a yellow today!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Just snagged a yellow today!
> 
> View attachment 14381945


Yes!

 

Happy ?


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Scurfa Sunday on a Maratac Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy ?


Super happy! I think I saw it like 3 minutes after it was listed (just happened to be on WUS of course), and didn't hesitate. I'm assuming it'll arrive later this week. Now I don't have to wait for November when supposedly another batch is coming out. Woohoo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's #ScurfaSunday with the green D1-500


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I'm wearing an Orient Mako gen 1 orange dial AND a Zelos Helmsman 2. Need to post photos (having trouble with that part)


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

rneiman3 said:


> I'm wearing an Orient Mako gen 1 orange dial AND a Zelos Helmsman 2. Need to post photos (having trouble with that part)
> 
> Did you mean to post this in the Scurfa Watch thread?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just noticed another yellow for sale, 2 in the same day wow...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm absolutely sold on this one. Can't wait for the bracelets.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Quick pic of my four D1-500s, MS19, and a black ND513.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

On TF "perlon"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Photobomb of my Diver One automatic











Carry on gents.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up the weekend with the D1-500.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Earlier this evening. Weekend almost over.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Testing the scurfa in it's true elements


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm considering adding a yellow aswell, but already own a skxa35. Is 2 yellow divers too much? Would love if the yellow Scurfa was in titanium


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Testing the scurfa in it's true elements
> View attachment 14412705
> View attachment 14412709


Awesome!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Benjamin1910 said:


> I'm considering adding a yellow aswell, but already own a skxa35. Is 2 yellow divers too much? Would love if the yellow Scurfa was in titanium
> View attachment 14412713


When you say "too much" do you mean too bright of a yellow, or, why would you need another yellow watch in you collection? To me, it's worth it, one quartz, one auto. The yellow Scurfa is sold out anyway so you'd have to be lucky enough to find one first, then snatch it up before anyone else does.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Testing the scurfa in it's true elements
> View attachment 14412705
> View attachment 14412709


Awesome!! How deep did ya go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14413957


Snagg, I think you wear the yellow D1 prouder than anyone here & I wear mine often ! Bring on the bracelet & that will increase it's time in the rotation !


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice article from Ben Lowry on ablogtowatch, he's a working diver who also writes








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Great article! I don't have a PVD model yet, I wonder how the finish might have held up after the author's lengthy field test? Who knows, maybe it might actually look better with some wear and tear  
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watch-...ng-with-the-scurfa-diver-one-d1-500-original/


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

My PVD is awesome , can't go wrong !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Amazing pics as usual 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benjamin1910 said:


> I'm considering adding a yellow aswell, but already own a skxa35. Is 2 yellow divers too much? Would love if the yellow Scurfa was in titanium
> View attachment 14412713


I'd get a yellow too. Different enough and it's the best D1 anyway 
Do it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


Love these pics. It's definitely become my favorite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my MS19 yesterday. It's in my top 3 D1


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > Testing the scurfa in it's true elements
> ...


Thank you sir, and thank you for your amazing pictures!



Fergfour said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering adding a yellow aswell, but already own a skxa35. Is 2 yellow divers too much? Would love if the yellow Scurfa was in titanium
> ...


I just love the yellow, and this looks a bit less bright like a lemon and more of a bananalemon, no need in the collection more then I get happy when I see the yellow face haha.
Not to hard I think, plus they will be back in stock in october. 


Shockwave said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > Testing the scurfa in it's true elements
> ...


Cheers man, this was just a local dive with my old man, and the dive spot is no deeper then 20 metres. But I won't hesitate to bring the watch deeper than that when I will go diving at other locations, still not near Pauls depths..


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

My fav combo.

Excited to see this silver with blue hands model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

My favorite on a watchadoo bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Amazing pics as usual
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers 

I think you get to take most of the credit though


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

New day, new chances! Let's go!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Waterfall testing complete


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Can’t wait for the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine will be here tomorrow..... gonna be so cool. Haven't had a bright yellow dialed watch since I sold my yellow BFK several years ago.


----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)

I think mine is arriving tomorrow. I've had my eye on Scurfa watches for a while now, so I'm excited to finally try one on my wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

fatherbowie said:


> I think mine is arriving tomorrow. I've had my eye on Scurfa watches for a while now, so I'm excited to finally try one on my wrist.


What version did you order fatherbowie?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The D1-500 rocks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> The D1-500 rocks


This is my favorite by far now. No doubt.
It stays on my nightstand and I end up strapping it on most evenings

Nice photos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is my favorite by far now. No doubt.
> It stays on my nightstand and I end up strapping it on most evenings
> 
> Nice photos.


Cheers JD99 

As you can tell I'm on a week long run with the yellow D1-500 right now. It is no doubt comfortable, practical, fun and surprisingly versatile. I'm very happy with it. It's a watch that just makes me smile  and I can wear it with confidence.

I still go back and forth whether I want a black or blue companion for it or if it's best just to let the yellow stand alone as something unique to you.

I could see a black or dark blue on bracelet being a near perfect daily wear piece for me. Why nearly perfect? For daily use and abuse I would prefer a ceramic (matte!) Bezel insert to keep it looking fresh through what I know would happen to it if worn daily for work.


----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)

Finally got mine in the mail today! Impressive. The finishing punches way above its price category, and it's very lightweight and comfortable for 500m. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)

Finally got mine in the mail today! Impressive. The finishing punches way above its price category, and it's very lightweight and comfortable for 500m. Definitely a keeper!

View attachment 14430369


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Had to change watches after seeing recent posts.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

fatherbowie said:


> Finally got mine in the mail today! Impressive. The finishing punches way above its price category, and it's very lightweight and comfortable for 500m. Definitely a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 14430369


Congrats 

Classic all rounder there


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Found a matching strap in the Barton elite silicone Flatwater.























































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Found a matching strap in the Barton elite silicone Flatwater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Strap Pairing (Ctrl V)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, I'm not Boatswain (who is) but the yellow D1 is in! What a fun watch. Killer lume, great case, awesome domed sapphire. The strap is very nice too.

LE PICS


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations jkpa!

Looks slick and a nice clean example. Enjoy it fully!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Great Strap Pairing (Ctrl V)




Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Even works well with khaki (ToxicNATOs).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

The D1 gets along with every sort of strap, but i keep coming back to the scurfa rubber. 
Especially with the warm weather, it's so comfortable!

Next thing i will swap it out for, is Paul's bracelet.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Do they make any automatic versions or only Quartz?


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

drumcairn said:


> Do they make any automatic versions or only Quartz?


The Diver One is quartz only. The Bell Diver One is automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Found a matching strap in the Barton elite silicone Flatwater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that looks so cool, I love the blue, want the yellow glad these are in stock and I don't need to worry about missing the window. I'll grab the yellow at some point.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Man that looks so cool, I love the blue, want the yellow glad these are in stock and I don't need to worry about missing the window. I'll grab the yellow at some point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


In case you're unaware, the yellow PVD is coming out in November too....

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

drumcairn said:


> Do they make any automatic versions or only Quartz?


There was on limited edition of 100 DiverOne with a Seiko Automatic mvt, a prior Gen with different dial and case. They pop up occasionally on the forums. You should check WatchRecon. Then There is also the bigger and awesome Bell Diver Automatic with the Myota 9 series mvt.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can anyone confirm what the import / broker fees are to the US? I'm trying to establish true purchase cost. 

£183 ($222) for the watch
£24 ($29) for shipping
£__? for fees... I've heard ~£35 (~$40) but that seems high considering my SMP wasnt much more. 

Roughly $300 USD delivered from Scurfa?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

SwedishElite22 said:


> Can anyone confirm what the import / broker fees are to the US? I'm trying to establish true purchase cost.
> 
> £183 ($222) for the watch
> £24 ($29) for shipping
> ...


I paid nothing and the shipping is fast.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Great day to wear my new Retro Razar bracelet from Strapcode! 
































































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh yeah. Just ordered the bracelet for my D1-500! Both stainless steel and pvd are online at the moment!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up a stainless bracelet myself. Was thinking of a pvd too but I don't have a pvd Scurfa yet lol. Hopefully bracelets won't be sold out when that time comes.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone know about micro adjustments and whether the bracelet uses pins or screws?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

cdonald said:


> Anyone know about micro adjustments and whether the bracelet uses pins or screws?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Bracelet uses pins if i'm correct.
It has a ratcheting clasp for adjustments.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SS bracelet ordered


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my yellow D1-500 and i just love this watch. Best one yet


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Picked up a stainless bracelet myself. Was thinking of a pvd too but I don't have a pvd Scurfa yet lol. Hopefully bracelets won't be sold out when that time comes.


Here too...can't wait to get it on the MS19...

And it appears to be fully brushed (👍), Bell Diver bracelet had polished mid links, didn't it?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Waiting for my ss and PVD bracelets to arrive. Meanwhile, I'm sporting a Miltat PVD bracelet.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Waiting for my ss and PVD bracelets to arrive. Meanwhile, I'm sporting a Miltat PVD bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How well does the PVD finish hold up to scratches etc? I'm loving PVD watch but it'll be a grinder so I'm worried about the stainless showing through with scratches.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

SwedishElite22 said:


> How well does the PVD finish hold up to scratches etc? I'm loving God watch but it'll be a grinder so I'm worried about the stainless showing through with scratches.


Not very well from my experience. Best to avoid it if you can't stand the "character" gained from scratches. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the bracelets land


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mike8 said:


> Bell Diver bracelet had polished mid links, didn't it?


Yup.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Not very well from my experience. Best to avoid it if you can't stand the "character" gained from scratches.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


That's what Iwas afraid of. This was the response I got from Scurfa:

"Thank you for your email. Our watches are very durable but any coating could mark under heavy wear."


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Liking that strap. Could you give details?

Thanks.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

They're here!









































Typical high Surfa quality. Easily adjusted via collar & pins. Easy to fit. Yummy - me likey.

Great stuff Paul - good work fella!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

How is the micro adjustment? 
How are the edges on the clasp? Sharp ends?

Looks sharp. Great pics as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jasper110 said:


> Liking that strap. Could you give details?
> 
> Thanks.


It's the Barton elite silicone. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> They're here!
> 
> View attachment 14442137
> 
> ...


Very Kool ! How long did it take to get to you ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Very Kool ! How long did it take to get to you ?


Ordered p.m. on 1st, arrived today, 3rd.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Seeing those bracelets, makes me want mine. Don't know what the delivery time to Holland will be.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> They're here!
> 
> View attachment 14442137
> 
> ...


Looks good. Could you post some pics of the ratcheting mechanism?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Looks good. Could you post some pics of the ratcheting mechanism?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Jasper110 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. Could you post some pics of the ratcheting mechanism?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Perhaps I missed it but, is there a reason the BD has a lumed bezel whereas the D1-500 does not?

Rather, does it have to do with the ceramic vs aluminum bezel insert, etc. or is it just not a feature available to the D1-500 line simply because?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ordered p.m. on 1st, arrived today, 3rd.


Did you get tracking with it? I got an email, but it still says shipment picked up on 2.9.19

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Did you get tracking with it? I got an email, but it still says shipment picked up on 2.9.19
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


No, no tracking.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> No, no tracking.


Okay, thank you!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Nodrog70 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That yellow looks great on a bracelet. Especially with the SS bezel. BTW..... I've always been a fan of SS bezels. I'd love to see a SS bezel on other Scurfa watches.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Did you get tracking with it? I got an email, but it still says shipment picked up on 2.9.19
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


I got the same thing - an email with tracking which only shows the parcel as picked up 2/9 and since then nothing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

obp666 said:


> I got the same thing - an email with tracking which only shows the parcel as picked up 2/9 and since then nothing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, DHL.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi the shipping is DHL tracked, it’s a cheaper service than the express, it takes longer, the Express service we use for the watches is 3 times the cost and we didn’t expect anyone to pay the extra for straps and bracelets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Hi the shipping is DHL tracked, it's a cheaper service than the express, it takes longer, the Express service we use for the watches is 3 times the cost and we didn't expect anyone to pay the extra for straps and bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then we need to be more patient Paul, excuse us for being enthousiast about the product!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I received notification from the Deusche Post Customer Portal with a tracking number. I have no other orders pending anywhere so I am only guessing it's for my Scurfa bracelet order. Anyone else receive a notice from Deusche Post Customer Portal?


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone else’s bracelet ship from Germany?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Ticktocker said:


> I received notification from the Deusche Post Customer Portal with a tracking number. I have no other orders pending anywhere so I am only guessing it's for my Scurfa bracelet order. Anyone else receive a notice from Deusche Post Customer Portal?


Yes, got the same, yesterday it showed some activity again, as it did this morning!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> Anyone else's bracelet ship from Germany?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because it ships with DHL Global Mail. Their main sorting center is in frankfurt.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> That's because it ships with DHL Global Mail. Their main sorting center is in frankfurt.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Interesting. I use the Arrive app that tracks packages and shows you their route. The watch shipped from the UK and the bracelet is coming from Germany. I was curious as to why the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Trying to decide if I want the bracelet?


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

double post


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ACG said:


> Trying to decide if I want the bracelet?


Let me help you decide; you want the bracelet


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone is the U.S. get their bracelet yet ?


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

CV50 said:


> Anyone is the U.S. get their bracelet yet ?


Not yet...per DHL, it appears to have departed Frankfurt today...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Bracelet is here !


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Nodrog70 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with "ticktocker". The bracelet looks fantastic on the yellow w/ stainless bezel- I too like the SS bezel on the yellow. That makes it!

What bezel is on the upcoming silver dial? I vote silver but so many prefer contrast on light dials.

Bracelet in yellow looks tops! Boatswain will be swayed now ?


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

MS19 patiently anticipating the bracelet's arrival...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> Bracelet is here !


Amazing. 

Looks excellent on the black


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

So my D1 stopped running. I know these are tough watches, an I only purchased like 2 months ago. Does anyone know how to return under warranty? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Oddly I haven’t received tracking info since I placed the order last weekend. I have the yellow D1 and can’t wait to see it with the bracelet.


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

scillis said:


> So my D1 stopped running. I know these are tough watches, an I only purchased like 2 months ago. Does anyone know how to return under warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you emailed them? I would think that would be the first logical step. The email address is on the contacts page of their website. I hope that helps


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep, e-mail Paul. From anecdotal accounts his customer service has been top notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

scillis said:


> So my D1 stopped running. I know these are tough watches, an I only purchased like 2 months ago. Does anyone know how to return under warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Battery?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Yep, e-mail Paul. From anecdotal accounts his customer service has been top notch.


This. He's a stand-up guy who will see you right.


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Yep, e-mail Paul. From anecdotal accounts his customer service has been top notch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have approx 17 or 18 scurfa's in my collection. (I am still missing at least 2 model variations that i am aware of  )

But not one has missed a beat since i started collecting them a few years ago. And the quality of customer service and response to customer inquiries from this company is nothing short of extraordinary in my experience. Paul will sort out the issue. Have you checked the battery @scillis?


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

aussietanker said:


> I have approx 17 or 18 scurfa's in my collection. (I am still missing at least 2 model variations that i am aware of  )
> 
> But not one has missed a beat since i started collecting them a few years ago. And the quality of customer service and response to customer inquiries from this company is nothing short of extraordinary in my experience. Paul will sort out the issue. Have you checked the battery @scillis?


I'm afraid to open the case back because it's under warranty so I'd rather just send the watch to Paul. It probably is just a loose battery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

E-mail Paul and see what he says. He might suggest taking to a local watch maker for a battery swap and then re-imburse you the cost. That way you can avoid shipping costs. 

If that doesn’t work then he may ask for it shipped back. 

See what he says, as others have said, he is a standup guy with great CS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 Bracelet in NY, probably several more days to TX


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scillis said:


> So my D1 stopped running. I know these are tough watches, an I only purchased like 2 months ago. Does anyone know how to return under warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is always a reason for a watch to stop, we got your email Saturday night and Alison has replied Sunday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> There is always a reason for a watch to stop, we got your email Saturday night and Alison has replied Sunday morning.


----------



## RPDK (Jan 26, 2019)

scillis said:


> I'm afraid to open the case back because it's under warranty so I'd rather just send the watch to Paul. It probably is just a loose battery


When its time for an actual battery change, let me tell you - that summb!tch of a caseback ain't gonna move with just a squishy ball.  Had to break out the big boy wrench and a towel to hold the case steady.

If anyone hasn't replaced one yet, the D1-300 I opened had a Renata 371 inside. I don't know if the D1-500's use another cell, with the claimed longer battery life, or that is just down to the improved movement...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> CV50 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone is the U.S. get their bracelet yet ?
> ...


...Anyone??...thought mine was here today, pulled an envelope out of the mailbox, observed that it went through Customs and under "Contents" read "watch strap". Opened it in the house and had forgotten I ordered some straps from Luff too (no tracking on package). Actually ordered them the day after the D1 bracelet. The straps from Singapore arrived faster, go figure...


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

No update on my bracelet either. Last update was it left Frankfurt 4 days ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

RPDK said:


> When its time for an actual battery change, let me tell you - that summb!tch of a caseback ain't gonna move with just a squishy ball.  Had to break out the big boy wrench and a towel to hold the case steady.
> 
> If anyone hasn't replaced one yet, the D1-300 I opened had a Renata 371 inside. I don't know if the D1-500's use another cell, with the claimed longer battery life, or that is just down to the improved movement...


Most watchmakers will swap one out for $12-20 and have it ready in an hour.

Or you could buy a tool off the bay for about the same price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered my ss and PVD bracelets the day they came out and USPS just updated that they've been processed through New York and should be arriving in my mailbox on the left coast this Saturday. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

RPDK said:


> When its time for an actual battery change, let me tell you - that summb!tch of a caseback ain't gonna move with just a squishy ball.  Had to break out the big boy wrench and a towel to hold the case steady.
> 
> If anyone hasn't replaced one yet, the D1-300 I opened had a Renata 371 inside. I don't know if the D1-500's use another cell, with the claimed longer battery life, or that is just down to the improved movement...


Mine opened just fine without any undue force necessary.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday and I’m very pleased.


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

How is the bracelet feeling/quality, is it like a Seiko bracelet or more like a militat? 
Looking forward too see more pics of the bracelets on differents D1s. 🙂


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

Germany to Netherlands took 6 days with Deutschepost / DHL, and once delivered the TT status began to update.. so patience it is!


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

Benjamin1910 said:


> How is the bracelet feeling/quality, is it like a Seiko bracelet or more like a militat?
> Looking forward too see more pics of the bracelets on differents D1s. ��


Absolute solid, no rattles or hingy feel. On my wrist the bracelets weight disappears.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’ve never had either seiko or miltat bracelets. It compares favourably to the one I had from Uncle Seiko though


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Heliox said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > How is the bracelet feeling/quality, is it like a Seiko bracelet or more like a militat?
> ...





MadsNilsson said:


> I've never had either seiko or miltat bracelets. It compares favourably to the one I had from Uncle Seiko though


Sounds awesome, might consider a bracelet even tough i love the rubber ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Benjamin1910 said:


> How is the bracelet feeling/quality, is it like a Seiko bracelet or more like a militat?
> Looking forward too see more pics of the bracelets on differents D1s. &#55357;&#56898;


Miltat


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > How is the bracelet feeling/quality, is it like a Seiko bracelet or more like a militat?
> ...









do u have the ND or the original? More pics please 😃


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Benjamin1910 said:


> View attachment 14463601
> do u have the ND or the original? More pics please &#55357;&#56835;


Original.


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks really great @snaggletooth 
Think I have to order one 🙄😆


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Shockwave said:


> Most watchmakers will swap one out for $12-20 and have it ready in an hour.
> 
> Or you could buy a tool off the bay for about the same price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Question though. Since it's a dive watch won't you need to replace the gasket and ensure it's on right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, Paul, you did it again! You made a fine watch even finer by offering a quality OEM bracelet! Mine came today and is now on my wrist. Having the diver's extension on the clasp is so nice. For me, a bracelet makes a watch and the new bracelet for the Diver One model is first class! Well done, Sir!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Super crazy delivery time. I ordered a bracelet Sept. 4th and it hasn't left Germany. If I had known that this type of delivery system was going to happen, I would of passed. Totally ridiculous and will not be playing this game again.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Perhaps Paul & Alison should hire a lorry & pop over & pick up the bracelets.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great pics as usual Bill.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ticktocker said:


> Super crazy delivery time. I ordered a bracelet Sept. 4th and it hasn't left Germany. If I had known that this type of delivery system was going to happen, I would of passed. Totally ridiculous and will not be playing this game again.


Will be worth the wait !


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

gaopa said:


> OK, Paul, you did it again! You made a fine watch even finer by offering a quality OEM bracelet! Mine came today and is now on my wrist. Having the diver's extension on the clasp is so nice. For me, a bracelet makes a watch and the new bracelet for the Diver One model is first class! Well done, Sir!


That looks all class! Great shots. Okay, time to give my Yelow D1 500 an upgrade.

Quick question, is it pretty easy to size the bracelets yourself?


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

B_Curl said:


> That looks all class! Great shots. Okay, time to give my Yelow D1 500 an upgrade.
> 
> Quick question, is it pretty easy to size the bracelets yourself?


It is if you have the proper tools. I have a cheap watch bracelet tool (pin pusher basically) from amazon and it worked. Just be careful not to lose the collars because they're very tiny. If you've ever resized one of the many pin and collar seiko bracelets it's about the same. A bit more difficult than screws but not all that bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

B_Curl said:


> That looks all class! Great shots. Okay, time to give my Yelow D1 500 an upgrade.
> 
> Quick question, is it pretty easy to size the bracelets yourself?


Yes, sizing is not difficult if you are careful with the pin/collar system. The collar fits into one of the inner holes in the link and must remain in place while the pin is inserted. Working slowly and carefully you will be fine.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Mine comes tomorrow! I’ve decided my Doxa will be my rubber/ NATO watch and my Scurfa will be my bracelet watch (sometimes you just gotta do what feels right) and my DJ will be my leather watch. 

Should cover all of the spectrum there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bracelet arrived this afternoon, a very nice quality piece...
















One suggestion for future versions of the bracelet, the addition of one micro adjust where either of the red arrows point in the picture below

Please don't pile on, yes I know the clasp has expansion rachet but when my wrist is normal/at rest/ not expanding, I like a bracelet to be just a little loose not snug. Right now, minus three links, it's just snug. If I put a full link back in it's too loose. If there were one more micro adjust setting or a half link, the fit would "at rest" would be ideal. Then, as my wrist expands, I could use the rachet.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ So this is the perfect example to use the ratchet. Open it 1 notch now. When wrist swells, 1 or 2 more. Surely the spaces are not that big?


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ So this is the perfect example to use the ratchet. Open it 1 notch now. When wrist swells, 1 or 2 more. Surely the spaces are not that big?


Would think this ^^^... or rather I would hope I guess?

The ability to use the ratchet as a quick adjustment for swelling and contacting of the wrist is a huge draw for this bracelet. The relaxed "give" of a nato is what has my SMP bracelet in the box vs on wrist.

I assumed the ratchet on the Scurfa bracelet would act as Riddim suggests?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ So this is the perfect example to use the ratchet. Open it 1 notch now. When wrist swells, 1 or 2 more. Surely the spaces are not that big?


This is how I use mine - works perfectly.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SwedishElite22 said:


> Would think this ^^^... or rather I would hope I guess?
> 
> The ability to use the ratchet as a quick adjustment for swelling and contacting of the wrist is a huge draw for this bracelet. The relaxed "give" of a nato is what has my SMP bracelet in the box vs on wrist.
> 
> I assumed the ratchet on the Scurfa bracelet would act as Riddim suggests?


It does.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> Super crazy delivery time. I ordered a bracelet Sept. 4th and it hasn't left Germany. If I had known that this type of delivery system was going to happen, I would of passed. Totally ridiculous and will not be playing this game again.


I ordered before you and I'm still waiting myself, i assume we're not the only ones. It was mentioned shipping times with DHL can tend to be longer. The only update I received from DHL was that the shipment was picked up 12 days ago. I'm pretty patient though, I've waited 4-6 weeks before for shipments from Russia...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Ticktocker said:


> Super crazy delivery time. I ordered a bracelet Sept. 4th and it hasn't left Germany. If I had known that this type of delivery system was going to happen, I would of passed. Totally ridiculous and will not be playing this game again.


Just wait for it and you'll see it's wortht the wait. Usually Paul's watches arrive in a day or 2 to my doorstep, but the bracelet took 7 days. Method of shipping is just different.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday a day ahead of schedule. A nice surprise. Ordered on the 2nd. In my mailbox on the 13th.

Now the sizing fun begins. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Mine arrived yesterday a day ahead of schedule. A nice surprise. Ordered on the 2nd. In my mailbox on the 13th.
> Now the sizing fun begins.
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Wish I got a schedule lol. I have a feeling I won't get any tracking updates and that it'll just show up unexpectedly.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone know if this bracelet will fit on the new D1 500.

Big fan of the oyster bracelet instead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Ticktocker said:


> Super crazy delivery time. I ordered a bracelet Sept. 4th and it hasn't left Germany. If I had known that this type of delivery system was going to happen, I would of passed. Totally ridiculous and will not be playing this game again.


I'm sorry about it, it's the same as the Royal Mail system, the package is handed over to the country's mailing system, sometimes its quick and sometimes its slow, the DHL Express service we use for the watches is mega fast but we didn't think anyone would accept the £24 shipping cost for a bracelet, the advantage of the Deutsche post shipping is the cost is £6 less than the Royal Mail and we can track it, some Royal Mail packages cannot be tracked even though we pay for the tracked service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

scillis said:


> Anyone know if this bracelet will fit on the new D1 500.
> 
> Big fan of the oyster bracelet instead
> 
> ...


Sorry it won't fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

scurfa said:


> I'm sorry about it, it's the same as the Royal Mail system, the package is handed over to the country's mailing system, sometimes its quick and sometimes its slow, the DHL Express service we use for the watches is mega fast but we didn't think anyone would accept the £24 shipping cost for a bracelet, the advantage of the Deutsche post shipping is the cost is £6 less than the Royal Mail and we can track it, some Royal Mail packages cannot be tracked even though we pay for the tracked service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally understand that it is not your fault. It's the reason I don't usually make purchases from Germany. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Got my bracelet and I gotta say this is why I love brands like scurfa. Because scurfa and uncle seiko and others show you what products of value really cost. It’s not $90 for a tropic it’s $30. It’s not $100 for a miltat bracelet it’s $50. 

Those over priced strap companies really need reality checks from solid brands selling them at real market prices. Barton is another great one with their silicon elite for $20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

My bracelet arrived this morning and it's right at home on my MS19. Overall quality is excellent, fit and finish appear to be excellent also. The design refreshing as opposed to a standard oyster bracelet. This bad boy was well worth the wait!


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

After my last post, I decided to add one link...I was able to get the pin and collar out, but for the life of me I can't seem to get the collar back in the holes. The collars appear to be too big now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like the bracelet, it really conforms to the shape of the wrist nicely. Very comfortable and looks great. 
It's was getting dark so apologies for the bad grainy pic


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

TankCommander1554 said:


> After my last post, I decided to add one link...I was able to get the pin and collar out, but for the life of me I can't seem to get the collar back in the holes. The collars appear to be too big now. Any suggestions?


If you look carefully at the link, you will see that one of the holes on the link through which the pin passes through is larger than the other holes. Insert the collar in that hole, put the links together, slide the pin carefully into the lug (in the direction opposite of the engraved arrow on the back of the bracelet) until it reaches the collar. Once the pin reaches the collar then lightly tap it through the collar which will hold the links in place. Once you get the hang of it, sizing the bracelet is not a problem.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The bracelet is such a good fit and match for the diver one. I'm gonna try it on the green and yellow next.


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

gaopa said:


> If you look carefully at the link, you will see that one of the holes on the link through which the pin passes through is larger than the other holes. Insert the collar in that hole, put the links together, slide the pin carefully into the lug (in the direction opposite of the engraved arrow on the back of the bracelet) until it reaches the collar. Once the pin reaches the collar then lightly tap it through the collar which will hold the links in place. Once you get the hang of it, sizing the bracelet is not a problem.


Thank you!!! It took me a little while to understand what was happening, but your explanation helped a lot!


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> The bracelet is such a good fit and match for the diver one. I'm gonna try it on the green and yellow next.


Don't be shy with pictures of it! ?


----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)

scillis said:


> So my D1 stopped running. I know these are tough watches, an I only purchased like 2 months ago. Does anyone know how to return under warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this ever resolved? My D1500 suddenly stopped and I shook it a bit and it started up. I'm assuming it's a loose battery. Either way I'm super bummed because this was supposed to be my go to "reliable" watch


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

rdranade said:


> Was this ever resolved? My D1500 suddenly stopped and I shook it a bit and it started up. I'm assuming it's a loose battery. Either way I'm super bummed because this was supposed to be my go to "reliable" watch


Our Diver One models have proved to be very reliable, for the amount sold we hardly have any returned, if one does stop or develop a fault there is always a reason behind it and the reason is not always explained on a post.

The battery is secured in the movement so if one comes loose it would take a considerable knock in a certain direction to dislodge it, drop us an email direct as we always help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Our Diver One models have proved to be very reliable, for the amount sold we hardly have any returned, if one does stop or develop a fault there is always a reason behind it and the reason is not always explained on a post.
> 
> The battery is secured in the movement so if one comes loose it would take a considerable knock in a certain direction to dislodge it, drop us an email direct as we always help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On its way to Scurfa watches. Thanks Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)

scurfa said:


> Our Diver One models have proved to be very reliable, for the amount sold we hardly have any returned, if one does stop or develop a fault there is always a reason behind it and the reason is not always explained on a post.
> 
> The battery is secured in the movement so if one comes loose it would take a considerable knock in a certain direction to dislodge it, drop us an email direct as we always help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping it was just a weird one off incident. If it happens again I'll definitely reach out. I really like the watch and don't want to send it overseas


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Strap change to a Drunk Art Canvas


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice! Amazing Brice left one for you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Strap change to a Drunk Art Canvas


Freaking awesome combo


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great pics Jolly!

I still prefer the oyster style myself but that black looks ballin'.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Great collection of Scurfas??. Looking forward to your yellow dial pvd.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

NICE! Thejollywatcher!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That's nuts, "thejollywatcher". :-!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone on the east coast get their bracelet(s) yet?

Tracking History
Date	Status
02.09.2019	Shipment information uploaded to Deutsche Post
02.09.2019	Shipment picked up


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Great collection of Scurfas. Looking forward to your yellow dial pvd.


Thanks! I definitely have "Scurfitis" 

Can't wait to get this PVD bracelet on the yellow PVD! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks! I definitely have "Scurfitis"
> 
> Can't wait to get this PVD bracelet on the yellow PVD!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


But I'm also a little freaked out by the avatar change! 

Surprised the new one isn't a scurfa!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> But I'm also a little freaked out by the avatar change!
> 
> Surprised the new one isn't a scurfa!


I'll probably change my avatar when the yellow PVD lands....

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine was attempted delivery today, but I missed it here on the east coast. So it is nearby and hopefully I can get it tomorrow.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome look! I ordered the PVD and the plain stainless. Can’t wait. Dave


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

The Eagle has landed.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the bracelet took 16 days to Hawaii, but it was worth the wait for the reasonable shipping cost.

To me, sizing was way easier than Seiko pin and collar system. Every thing fit perfectly and sizing went smoothly (with the exception of losing a collar).


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Anyone on the east coast get their bracelet(s) yet?
> 
> Tracking History
> Date	Status
> ...


Yes, mine arrived on the 13th, same shipment picked up date as you. Hopefully you see it soon.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

jtaka1 said:


> Well the bracelet took 16 days to Hawaii, but it was worth the wait for the reasonable shipping cost.
> 
> To me, sizing was way easier than Seiko pin and collar system. Every thing fit perfectly and sizing went smoothly (with the exception of losing a collar).


Agreed, Seiko pin & collar are way worse than on this bracelet. You just need to take a minute to do it with care and it will be fine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Bracelet received, sized and fitted.

Not usually a bracelet can but this is very nice.

Loving the lume too


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

ACG said:


> Bracelet received, sized and fitted.
> 
> Not usually a bracelet can but this is very nice.
> 
> Loving the lume too


I've got the same watch, i love the timeless look of it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Bottoms up


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Put the bracelet on my green D1-500









Tubs decided to photobomb 









Chillin with my bud, the Scurfa and a beer


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

[HR][/HR]That green looks really sharp on bracelet. :-!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Got the replacement today for my initial lost in transit bracelet. Took out 2 links. It certainly dresses the 500 up and gives it a significant heft. Can't say it'll be permanent as I do like the comfort and light weight of the strap also.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol, so who is the Floridian that waited for Scurfa to run out of stock so they could sell off their collection at retail?


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

SwedishElite22 said:


> Lol, so who is the Floridian that waited for Scurfa to run out of stock so they could sell off their collection at retail?


Lol. He wasn't sure if he would like the watch, so he bought 3 and a bracelet to be extra sure!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

@Swedishdefeat22 ^^^ Wasn't me, but what are you knocking now? Those prices are not retail and pretty much the going rate 2nd hand. If that bracelet on the yellow is the new Scurfa bracelet, that's a great deal.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> @Swedishdefeat22 ^^^ Wasn't me, but what are you knocking now? Those prices are not retail and pretty much the going rate 2nd hand. If that bracelet on the yellow is the new Scurfa bracelet, that's a great deal.


95% of my post is tongue and cheek and since the only correspondence you and I have had with each other has been insightful banter between two watch guys I'm going to assume there is a fair amount of _lost in translation_ going on and leave it at that.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SwedishElite22 said:


> 95% of my post is tongue and cheek and since the only correspondence you and I have had with each other has been insightful banter between two watch guys I'm going to assume there is a fair amount of _lost in translation_ going on and leave it at that.


Gotcha! Thanks. I perhaps mistook you for one of the bracelet bashers earlier. My English isn't so good ;-)

RD


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Gotcha! Thanks. I perhaps mistook you for one of the bracelet bashers earlier. My English isn't so good ;-)
> 
> RD


Ah, no. I had clarifying questions on the bracelet in one of the threads but that's it. The bracelet is amongst the reasons I want to grab a Scurfa.


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Droyal said:


> The Eagle has landed.


 any thoughts? Haven't ordered yet


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else, but I haven't been able to take this Scurfa Bracelet off since it got here. I think I'm going on 2 weeks now and it's awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the yellow one. It's definitely the favorite of my dozen Scurfa's

Will the orange or grey dial dethrone the Scurfa King  ?


----------



## Thefang73 (Nov 16, 2017)

Just wanted to chime in and say I had heard of this watch but then Paul’s interview on the Grey NATO was really fantastic and I enjoyed hearing about how these watches came to be. Really born out of necessity and toughness. Now its got me looking and Im not sure whether I like this or the Bell Diver more.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Has anyone removed the bezel from a D1-500? Curious if it's a standard pop off with knife job, or if there are any special precautions to take.

My bezel is stuck and will not move. Hadn't worn it in a few days but last night, the bezel turned fine. Put it on this morning and tried the bezel this afternoon and it wouldn't budge. I'm figuring something got between case and bezel and body heat made that something sticky.


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes. You need to pull and twist, so a tool like the ones used for Omega (there are cheaper alternatives) is the best. I would be careful using the knife approach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)

Just ordered the D1-500 ND713 in blue, very excited to add a Scurfa to the collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike8 said:


> Has anyone removed the bezel from a D1-500? Curious if it's a standard pop off with knife job, or if there are any special precautions to take.
> 
> My bezel is stuck and will not move. Hadn't worn it in a few days but last night, the bezel turned fine. Put it on this morning and tried the bezel this afternoon and it wouldn't budge. I'm figuring something got between case and bezel and body heat made that something sticky.


I'd try warm water and dental floss first


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Deco Time!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gloss black looks great 

That could easily be my daily wearer for work, rotating between strap and bracelet.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mike8 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone removed the bezel from a D1-500? Curious if it's a standard pop off with knife job, or if there are any special precautions to take.
> ...


Pops off real easy with a knife and very little effort.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Deco Time!


That looks so good. Quality


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the Scurfa MS19 on the grey Toxicnato


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Mike8 said:
> ...


Thanks all. Haven't been back to this thread in few days. Jeep99dad you were spot on.

I sent Paul an email on Saturday asking about bezel removal and/or cleaning suggestions. He replied, on Sunday, suggesting running it under warm water while gently scrubbing with a toothbrush and soap. Worked like a charm, bezel has been operating like new since the toothbrush cleaning.

MS19 from this morning...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks amazing on the bracelet !


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Over the last week the lume pip in my bezel seems to have taken a reddish/rust like colour. Don’t quite know what I did to it.
Don’t matter much though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is definitely my favorite of the bunch this far


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good!

Need to get mine back on!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa MS19 on Toxicroo


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

We are having some trouble with emails, orders are working but emails are not, it is being looked at, sorry for any delays in answering questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Some ideas I'm testing for 2020 happy Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

scurfa said:


> Some ideas I'm testing for 2020 happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Some ideas I'm testing for 2020 happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. C3 lume?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Old style radium in light colour and grade A C3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

That’s actually pretty cool Paul. :-!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> That's actually pretty cool Paul. ?


I've been wearing the all gold version, they are pretty mind blowing in person, one of the lads at work showed me the two tone sea dweller and I thought I'd see what the diver one looked like in two tone, I think it will definitely go in the range


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The stainless case with the gilt accents is killer. Do it. 

I think the all gold is too bold. Well, too much. Then again, I wasn't sure about the black hands on the yellow, and I was wrong about that.

Now, come out with a 36 mm D1 for the ladies and the all gold would be just right. But, that's a much smaller market. Don't know if it would be viable to do a 36 mm. Then again, there seems to be a lack of true "ladies" sized divers. Something to think about, maybe?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Two tone looks cool. All gold I’m not so sure about- maybe better in bronze or brass? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> That's actually pretty cool Paul. :-!


I have mixed emotions. I really love the all brushed steel tool watch look of Scurfa in a time when so many choices have become more jewelry but that two tone looks really nice.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry, a hard NO on the gold from me. Now brass, perhaps. I love that you're trying new things, but remember your core audience/market. The gold bling is not going to appeal to them. And, IMHO, I don't believe with the size, you're going to pull in the "dig me" crowd with the gold accents. They're looking for bigger & bolder, not a 40mm offering.

As always, just my $.02.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

larkja said:


> Sorry, a hard NO on the gold from me. Now brass, perhaps. I love that you're trying new things, but remember your core audience/market. The gold bling is not going to appeal to them. And, IMHO, I don't believe with the size, you're going to pull in the "dig me" crowd with the gold accents. They're looking for bigger & bolder, not a 40mm offering.
> 
> As always, just my $.02.


The gold model is being made in small numbers and for a specific reason that will become clear next year, the two tone on the other hand will be for sale and has been looked at by a number of people, so far everyone who has handled it loves it, the only problem for us is the numbers, the more colour schemes we introduce less of each can be made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gold and two tone aren't my cup of tea but these look good for that style, which I know has appeal for others.

In some ways it feels "off" to see a Scurfa using gold as they are so established as a no nonsense tool watch.

The fact that the D1-500 can be dressed up in so many different colourways is evidence of its good design.

Now, I did see those subtle bevels/chamfers to the case which look excellent and will be a great improvement across the range.

It's great to see new ideas and improvements. In the end the variety should let folks find the d1-500 that works best for them.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I really like that two-tone!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Gold not really my flavour but they do look nice as a design. I think the all gold looks better than the two tone. Maybe it is because the gold is on the bold side but it just appears a tad off for me with silver mix. 
Like that you are expanding the line. 

The bronze is an interesting idea. I have always been curious to see what a Scurfa root beer would like with a bronze case, even the stainless steel would look sharp. Doesn't have to be a GMT. There's already the brown rubber straps to pair it with.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Gold not really my flavour but they do look nice as a design. I think the all gold looks better than the two tone. Maybe it is because the gold is on the bold side but it just appears a tad off for me with silver mix.
> Like that you are expanding the line.
> 
> The bronze is an interesting idea. I have always been curious to see what a Scurfa root beer would like with a bronze case, even the stainless steel would look sharp. Doesn't have to be a GMT. There's already the brown rubber straps to pair it with.


Both watches look much better in person, the polished sides and build make them both look quality, I won't be including too many.

The Bronze model is a problem for me, the factory we use has a high minimum order and even with different colour schemes I don't think we would sell enough without making them automatic, being a one man and his wife operation we can not cope with too many autos and the problems they sometimes bring, it just isn't fair for the customers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Not crazy about turning this into a dress piece - chamfers, gold, maybe some faux gem indices? In my mind, it's the ultimate tool watch - what the Sub should have stayed. Going from 300m to 500m hardly changing the size - that was a move in the right direction. This seems...off topic. Maybe start a third line for dressy sport?


----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

MadsNilsson said:


> Over the last week the lume pip in my bezel seems to have taken a reddish/rust like colour. Don't quite know what I did to it.
> Don't matter much though.


What's the strap on this please?

Thanks Simon


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Belloc said:


> Not crazy about turning this into a dress piece - chamfers, gold, maybe some faux gem indices? In my mind, it's the ultimate tool watch - what the Sub should have stayed. Going from 300m to 500m hardly changing the size - that was a move in the right direction. This seems...off topic. Maybe start a third line for dressy sport?


I'm not looking to make huge numbers it's just an addition, the gold model is for something else I have planned next year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> I'm not looking to make huge numbers it's just an addition, the gold model is for something else I have planned next year
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gold watch? Retirement?!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Gold watch? Retirement?!
> View attachment 14581517


Not for me! I'll never retire!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I can really appreciate Scurfa knowing their limits as a smaller operation and sticking within them to make sure they do what they are doing well.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

No gold for me, Paul. I much prefer the stainless.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I didn’t notice the two different gold options the 1st time around. The all gold looks great to me. 

I’d sport that in Miami & with the gangsta crew—

I’ll be looking for it next year Paul. I could enjoy that one driving down the high street in my, well, “golden years” 

Cheers Paul

Keep on experimenting— not all your fans are WUS forum critics/patrons

RD


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

scurfa said:


> I'm not looking to make huge numbers it's just an addition, the gold model is for something else I have planned next year
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fair enough. And it never hurts to experiment. I certainly can't criticize where your design choices have brought the line so far - you have a good eye for color. Very much looking forward to the orange.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Both watches look much better in person, the polished sides and build make them both look quality, I won't be including too many.
> 
> The Bronze model is a problem for me, the factory we use has a high minimum order and even with different colour schemes I don't think we would sell enough without making them automatic, being a one man and his wife operation we can not cope with too many autos and the problems they sometimes bring, it just isn't fair for the customers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course, and let me say I don't think you have made a product that hasn't looked good or been a quality piece. I like that you are a small operation dedicated to building functional pieces, with great quality control and customer service.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Both the gold and the two tone look unreal!

The hard part will be choosing which one to purchase. Although I guess it depends what reason you have set the all gold aside for [Scurfa anniversary perhaps!?].

Cheers.


----------



## Heliox (Jul 24, 2019)

"Two-Tone" aka Instant Buy


----------



## aussietanker (Sep 9, 2018)

scurfa said:


> I've been wearing the all gold version, they are pretty mind blowing in person, one of the lads at work showed me the two tone sea dweller and I thought I'd see what the diver one looked like in two tone, I think it will definitely go in the range


I like them both Paul. You know that at least one of every design / color choice will make it's way down under!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had word the new models should travel to me on the 11th so I'm looking at about the 20th before they hit the site after being checked over, happy Sunday


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the glossy black dial in the next batch?



That version on the bracelet would be an ideal daily wear piece for me I reckon.

I just need to go accidentally drop a hammer on the watch currently holding that role


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I do believe the glossy black may just be “the one” for me lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> I've had word the new models should travel to me on the 11th so I'm looking at about the 20th before they hit the site after being checked over, happy Sunday


Im excited about this one and the TT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore PVD SCURFA ND to do yard work this afternoon. This is such a cool variant too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore it in the great smoky mountains last week too Was perfect


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't think I've seen you use a black date wheel, Paul; will a no-date version be offered, too?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


> I don't think I've seen you use a black date wheel, Paul; will a no-date version be offered, too?


The Bell Diver has one, I have a sample quartz movement with one that I try with new colours but white seems to look better every time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

scurfa said:


> The Bell Diver has one, I have a sample quartz movement with one that I try with new colours but white seems to look better every time


Very good, Paul; thanks for the response.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Perfect combo 

As always


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Perfect combo
> 
> As always


Thanks! Erika's yellow stripe matches the lemony yellow dial. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Help ! Having a hell of a time fitting a D1 bracelet to my yellow D1-500, any tips or tricks ? Frustrated !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

scurfa said:


> I've had word the new models should travel to me on the 11th so I'm looking at about the 20th before they hit the site after being checked over, happy Sunday


Hi, any new update on when the white dial version will be up in the shop?

Cheers!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Silverye said:


> Hi, any new update on when the white dial version will be up in the shop?
> 
> Cheers!


I assume you mean the one with the brushed silver dial and blue hands ?
It is available now. Mine says hi.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I assume you mean the one with the brushed silver dial and blue hands ?
> It is available now. Mine says hi.


just saw the silver on the site... oh man.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks . I had seen the silver one on the website but thought the one in the photo I quoted had a pure white dial - must just be the lighting/angle and my dodgy eyesight!

Lovely looking watches and plan to buy one myself in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Actually I’m a numpty - given the markers on the dial are pure white then then dial can’t be. Doh!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I just pushed the button on a silver one. I had a hard time trying to decide which color; perhaps I need one in every color. 

Any news on a 2020 Limited Edition or new model? I would like to see a Swiss automatic movement... Yes, I have read the thread with auto swap.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my silver D1-500 tonight 
#ScurfaSunday


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

For all you Lume lovers out there, this a result of that Miami heat!!! Diver one Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D-1 Silver arriving today & TBH I like my 8 Scurfas that I wouldn't want to part with any of them. This will be # 22 of my total collection


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

+ 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Navy blue Barton yesterday. Nantucket blue today!










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The blue straps keep getting softer. 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry, thejollywatcher, while I like both the dark blue and lighter blue canvas straps on your blue Scurfa, the baby blue rubber strap does not ring a bell for me at all. The best is, IMHO, is the OEM bracelet. It makes the watch look classy, I think.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Green Barton canvas today.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa D1-500 silver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the simple sturdy scurfa


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Incoming Clover strap from Patrik for D-1 500 Silver !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The yellow is so hot  still the best in my eyes


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Nice to see the prior versions. 
I have this one automatic version. It doesn't get the wrist time it deserves. I always wear the newer D1's


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice to see the prior versions.
> I have this one automatic version. It doesn't get the wrist time it deserves. I always wear the newer D1's


I love the auto version. I really want one of the newer models. But I'm selfish and do not want to split time between two Scurfas.

But I still may just buy one of the newer models because I'm selfish

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Playing with a tri-color combo with a brown Barton silicon.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

guspech750 said:


> I love the auto version. I really want one of the newer models. But I'm selfish and do not want to split time between two Scurfas.
> 
> But I still may just buy one of the newer models because I'm selfish
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


What a dilemma, I have to split time between 8 Scurfas !!!


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I got the hands changed to make the silver dial more strap-friendly. Now all natos are possible!








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Now that’s a cryin’ shame....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Durkano said:


> I got the hands changed to make the silver dial more strap-friendly. Now all natos are possible!
> View attachment 14680859
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the simplicity of the Scurfa.....OEM bracelet is great, just like the naturel rubber strap.

Lume is great as well.....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Durkano said:


> I got the hands changed to make the silver dial more strap-friendly. Now all natos are possible!
> View attachment 14680859
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


One of the things I don't like about Scurfa watches (well probably the only thing) is the hands. There's nothing wrong with the hands, it's just personal preference.

How did you get the hands changed, did Scurfa do it and if so, what was the cost?

Kevin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

KOB. said:


> One of the things I don't like about Scurfa watches (well probably the only thing) is the hands. There's nothing wrong with the hands, it's just personal preference.
> 
> How did you get the hands changed, did Scurfa do it and if so, what was the cost?
> 
> ...


I think the bright blue hands were too strong. I tried to buy hands from Scurfa, but they didn't want to sell them to me so I got them from Otto Frei. A local watch repair guy charged me 30 dollars and it was done in a day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I LOVE this silver dial with the blue hands


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I LOVE this silver dial with the blue hands ]


Your pics are killing me!  

I'm on the verge of caving in and ordering one next weekend when they're back in stock...

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Yeah i'm in danger toooo


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

You won't be disappointed









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Is that the new black with glossy dial? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Well I held out as long as I could. I told myself that I simply didn't need another watch (but I was still on the look for a Farer Lander). Well the Lander appeared a few days ago on WUS and I jumped on it. So now I figured that since my self imposed watch buying abstinence had come to an end it was time to finally add a Scurfa. Thanks to larkja for my first Scurfa and my coolest yellow dial watch ever (yes I had one in the 80's). My Magic 8 Ball says there's likely a Bell Diver or silver D1 in my future as well, go figure.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Is anyone else getting the following when going to the Scurfa website?

Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead

Firefox detected an issue and did not continue to www.scurfawatches.com. The website is either misconfigured or your computer clock is set to the wrong time.

It's likely the website's certificate is expired, which prevents Firefox from connecting securely. If you visit this site, attackers could try to steal information like your passwords, emails, or credit card details.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

karlito said:


> Is anyone else getting the following when going to the Scurfa website?
> 
> Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead
> 
> ...


We know about it and it's being looked at, should be sorted soon, sorry about this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Your pics are killing me!
> 
> I'm on the verge of caving in and ordering one next weekend when they're back in stock...
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


do It. The brushed grey dial is brilliant. 
My fave with the yellow.

Next is the S&G


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Joining with mine, if I may:









On my 7-7.1" wrist:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Joining with mine, if I may:
> 
> View attachment 14695629
> 
> ...


Your pictures are always a pleasure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Your pictures are always a pleasure.


Thank you very much, Mads! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Back in stock the Silver Scurfa


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Back in stock the Silver Scurfa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Back in stock the Silver Scurfa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I'd like to see is a Silver Scurfa on the Silver Surfer.








I'll get my coat...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the yellow D1-500, Bernd  great shots too


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Definitely in the market for one of these, love the yellow non pvd, looking forward to seeing the upcoming orange dial (black hands?). 

A full lume dial would be very interesting, hard to get right though.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations on the yellow D1-500, Bernd  great shots too


Thank you very much, Brice! b-)|>

And please let me mention, that your pictures weren't helpful at all, when I tried so hard to resist the D1. Thx! :-d

--

If I weren't set on the bracelet I would certainly order this Jungle Green Toxic ShizNit but with brushed steel hardware for my new yellow darling. This 22 mm black-out variant is just to give the idea:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, looky here. Immediately knew I wanted it so ordered it.

Very limited - dial art by anonymous UK graffiti artist (like Banksy I guess but less famous).

How's that for a funky watch that at the same time is a seriously amazing diver?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone pick up the new gloss black one that could comment how they like it?


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I just ordered the silver dialed piece. I do love the brand. Thanks Paul and Alison for bringing these to market.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> do It. The brushed grey dial is brilliant.
> My fave with the yellow.
> 
> Next is the S&G


It's here! It's here!! 

Next up...the orange 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's here! It's here!!
> 
> Next up...the orange
> 
> ...


Congratulations  
So how do you like it ?

Orange is a must for sure


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations
> So how do you like it ?
> 
> Orange is a must for sure


The blue and silver combo is just stunning! Subtle but with the right pop. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's here! It's here!!
> 
> Next up...the orange
> 
> ...


Sweet 

Do you have a favourite in your revamped Scurfa collection?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Sweet
> 
> Do you have a favourite in your revamped Scurfa collection?




I think it's too soon to play favorites...

I'll probably wait for the orange to arrive and then decide!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone pick up the new gloss black one that could comment how they like it?


I have it. Can't open 'till Christmas, but the glance I had of it, was very much as expected. Very rich looking! The gloss makes for a superior piece overall in conjunction with the polished stainless case. Turns a Scurfa D1 high end. I like gloss black dials anyway. Surprised none have been shown here yet.

Then again the colors are in big demand at the moment. ;-) :-d


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Damn, that silver dial look so fine!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I have it. Can't open 'till Christmas, but the glance I had of it, was very much as expected. Very rich looking! The gloss makes for a superior piece overall in conjunction with the polished stainless case. Turns a Scurfa D1 high end. I like gloss black dials anyway. Surprised none have been shown here yet.
> 
> Then again the colors are in big demand at the moment. ;-) :-d


Right on 

Looking forward to your Christmas reveal 

Happy waiting!

8....


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's here! It's here!!
> 
> Next up...the orange
> 
> ...


Awesome trio !


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> I think it's too soon to play favorites...
> 
> I'll probably wait for the orange to arrive and then decide!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Can't go wrong any which way, they're all Kool I just rotate a different one everyday


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I typically don't do canvas straps on divers, but I couldn't resist mounting this vintage canvas (British Royal Airforce duffle bag from 1957) from redrockstraps. You can probably see why. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's here! It's here!!
> 
> Next up...the orange
> 
> ...


Hey can u share a link on where u get the parachute ? straps especially the blue one on the MS19 thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@ scillis. All three are Erika's straps. They are pricey tho and the price went up recently too. 

https://erikasoriginals.com

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I’ve run out of room. Just landed the silver dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> I've run out of room. Just landed the silver dial.


 Nice collection


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Droyal said:


> I've run out of room. Just landed the silver dial.


I've got the same problem as well !!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Droyal said:


> I've run out of room. Just landed the silver dial.


I can sympathize, me too !


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Droyal said:


> I've run out of room. Just landed the silver dial.


Usually you put garbage in a grocery bag.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

Droyal said:


> I've run out of room. Just landed the silver dial.


.
This is great. I need to quit procrastinating and get that yellow one. Also, pretty sure that Paul owes you a Christmas card this year.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1-500 silver on a Clover canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Killer combo JW ;-)

RD


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Droyal said:


> I've run out of room. Just landed the silver dial.


So quick question I see you have the original on the original oyster bracelet I've been told that the bracelet doesn't fit on the new D1 500s, do you know of another oyster bracelet that will work? Also if you're looking to sell the PVD black I'm looking for the 300 m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

scillis said:


> So quick question I see you have the original on the original oyster bracelet I've been told that the bracelet doesn't fit on the new D1 500s, do you know of another oyster bracelet that will work? Also if you're looking to sell the PVD black I'm looking for the 300 m
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would help with the space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

^^^ Killer combo JW

RD

Thanks RD. 

Funny how it's a dead match! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

scillis said:


> So quick question I see you have the original on the original oyster bracelet I've been told that the bracelet doesn't fit on the new D1 500s, do you know of another oyster bracelet that will work? Also if you're looking to sell the PVD black I'm looking for the 300 m
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been told the same thing. I seem to recall someone here putting it on the 300m version. I don't know of any oyster that fits the 500m piece. I will say that Paul's bracelet is top notch. If he gets them back in stock I highly recommend them. As for selling the PVD, I want to keep 'er.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Regarding Oyster, this is how a Diver One 500 would look then:









But don't get excited, this one doesn't work. It's a 3rd party bracelet made to fit 5-digit Subs. I got this one from China, as I don't want to unmount my original Oyster from my Sub just to test it with other cases.

Why this one doesn't work:

- Although there is no wiggle on the end-links it doesn't follow the curve of the case exactly. (Probably due to the slightly bigger diameter, 40 mm with the Scurfa, 39.5 mm with the old Subs.) This is minor, I only noticed it on close inspection after I saw my picture below.
- End-links are too low, which is only natural as the old subs have a lower case. See how the lugs of the Scurfa stand way too tall above the end-links. It just looks bad.
- Also it's a thin bracelet, it doesn't work visually with the - in comparison then - massive case.
- And as it's thin and therefore lightweight, it additionally tapers to 16 mm and though the tapering works for me visually, all this makes no good mechanical balance - the Scurfa feels a bit too heavy.









So sorry, I beg your pardon, I just wanted to show how it could look.

I love the Oyster bracelet, my Sub lives on it. And I'm not a fan of bracelets with more than 3 links, but when I thought about adding the Diver One I also looked for bracelet options and instantly preferred the new default bracelet from Scurfa - no matter how much I otherwise like the Oyster.

Even if the above pictured one had been a better fit, I will go with Scurfa's bracelet, not only because it just fits and balances well, I think it's also a great match in style. I'm on a waiting list and hope they will be in stock again soon.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scillis said:


> So quick question I see you have the original on the original oyster bracelet I've been told that the bracelet doesn't fit on the new D1 500s, do you know of another oyster bracelet that will work? Also if you're looking to sell the PVD black I'm looking for the 300 m
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the one I wear my Scurfa on. It is a Hadley Roma and the quality is fantastic. Comfortable strap and clasp (no sharp edges) and has diver's extension as well. I suspect you are looking for a curved end version though. I tried the curved end but like others, had issue getting them to fit and it just didn't work. So I went with the straight end. I highly recommend this brand. If you want more deets on the particular model no. fire me a PM.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Regarding Oyster, this is how a Diver One 500 would look then:
> 
> View attachment 14721971
> 
> ...


Bernd and Shockwave,

U guys are awesome ! Thank you for ur response.

Too bad! Love the oyster band an especially Rolex oyster.

Cheers from Miami!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow today


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi there, in my search of a tough not to big watch just find this one.
Can an owner please tell me what the dial aperture is? (Understand dial diameter).
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Double. Don’t know why.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kronoss said:


> Hi there, in my search of a tough not to big watch just find this one.
> Can an owner please tell me what the dial aperture is? (Understand dial diameter).
> Thanks a lot in advance.


30.3mm

Hope that helps


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

What a quick reply. Yes it helps ... euh no. It’s just in my sweet spot and now I have one watch more in my choose list.
But thanks a lot.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kronoss said:


> What a quick reply. Yes it helps ... euh no. It's just in my sweet spot and now I have one watch more in my choose list.
> But thanks a lot.


No problem. 

I should note that measurement is the crystal diameter and the dial will be slightly smaller.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Did anyone mod the Scurfa with snowflake (Tudor) hands?? I think it would look killer but never saw it 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## alestt (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice to see you in this thread Bernd! 



















Black and gold on the bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad, I think the green is growing one me. I like it!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Nice to see you in this thread Bernd!
> 
> ...
> 
> Black and gold on the bracelet.


Benjamin, what a nice surprise! See, we got quite some things in common. b-)|>



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne
> ...
> ...
> ...


Oh, no! Way too nice! Somehow these Scurfas are like Seikos, right? Seriously usable, superlovely and so affordable that you always want to add another. :-!

--

New pic of mine:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

Well, crap, I didn't make it past one day of the new year without a new watch. This morning I ordered a Scurfa D-1 Yellow. Very different than my other watches but wanted a quartz diver with a swiss or german movement and this yellow is just neat. May put a black Nato with yellow stripe on it or just leave the rubber on. Come on spring and get here for swimming with it. Will post pics when it arrives from the UK. Thanks Paul & Alison.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

Look what DHL dropped off this morning from Cleadon in the UK all the way here to the colonies in Virginia. Still probably going to try it with a black Nato w/yellow stripe, but the feel so far is real nice. My pool is 8' deep so this 500m rating should be ok when I open it in the spring.. lol. Thank you Alison & Paul.
.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

And here it is now sporting the black NATO with yellow stripe. I think this is a great look for this watch..I'm a real happy camper right now.
.


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks killer... Nice combo!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

boatswain... that is a great photo of your beautiful yellow D1-500.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> boatswain... that is a great photo of your beautiful yellow D1-500.....


Thanks!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Perfect match indeed !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hodinkee leather.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Been awhile with this watch but here it is on an early Tuesday morning.:-!

Enjoy the rest of the day👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Another


Cool shot as always, Boatswain!

My silver left for a new home today and my bumblebee will be leaving soon, too....

Once again, only the MS 19 has survived!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Cool shot as always, Boatswain!
> 
> My silver left for a new home today and my bumblebee will be leaving soon, too....
> 
> ...


Thanks

You've had quite a few roll through. Better to keep only the one(s) that bring you joy though.

I know of those three the MS19 would be my keeper too.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> You've had quite a few roll through. Better to keep only the one(s) that bring you joy though.
> 
> I know of those three the MS19 would be my keeper too.


Eager to see if the orange will be able to provide the blue MS 19 a stiffer challenge...

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 14808117
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Great shot!


----------



## 968man (Jan 23, 2020)

In the market for one of these fantastic watches and tempted by the silver one. However...a orange version would be worth waiting for. Is this definitely coming this year?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

968man said:


> In the market for one of these fantastic watches and tempted by the silver one. However...a orange version would be worth waiting for. Is this definitely coming this year?


Yes but looking like August at the earliest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 968man (Jan 23, 2020)

scurfa said:


> Yes but looking like August at the earliest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok many thanks for the update, can't wait that long so will have to go for the silver version &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## 968man (Jan 23, 2020)

scurfa said:


> Yes but looking like August at the earliest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok many thanks for the update, can't wait that long so will have to go for the silver version ?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well guys i couldn't resist anymore and ordered a gloss black one, so will be joining the club soon!

Can't wait


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ You will be thoroughly impressed. Good move. I'm surprised more of these are not being Scurfed by fellow forumners. The gloss makes the watch look extremely high end!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The new black Bell Diver 1 on the bracelet is stunning! What a nice companion watch to the gray dial Bell Diver 1. Well done, Paul!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ You will be thoroughly impressed. Good move. I'm surprised more of these are not being Scurfed by fellow forumners. The gloss makes the watch look extremely high end!


Would the Gloss black look good on the current D1 bracelet? I'm in doubt between the new BD1 or the gloss black D1....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'll post some pics once the bracelet arrives, I just received the gloss black. It's an awesome watch btw. The only negative I'd say is in some lighting the glass becomes super reflective.



AlexxvD said:


> Would the Gloss black look good on the current D1 bracelet? I'm in doubt between the new BD1 or the gloss black D1....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AlexxvD said:


> Would the Gloss black look good on the current D1 bracelet? I'm in doubt between the new BD1 or the gloss black D1....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


The gloss black D1 is exquisite looking. A bracelet is being considered for the watch and due in mid year according to Paul. So that may help your decision. I'll be curious to see how the current D1 bracelet looks with the polished D1 case / gloss black model -- I expect the bracelet for the gloss black will make for a very sharp combo if and when it arrives.

We will have to wait for tiki5698 to show us what it's like :-d Of course by then, there won't be any left.... perhaps :-s :-d


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

My Gloss Black is coming in on Monday (If DHL keeps their promise), i've ordered a bracelet, just to have one. Might buy the green D1 later on...


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> My Gloss Black is coming in on Monday (If DHL keeps their promise), i've ordered a bracelet, just to have one. Might buy the green D1 later on...


I am also curious whether the regular bracelet pairs with the gloss black 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

williamcrichtonvi said:


> I am also curious whether the regular bracelet pairs with the gloss black
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will post some pictures when it's here.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

First full day with this one:


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Chris, your new blue Diver One looks great! I enjoy mine and wear it often. The blue is so nice and the bracelet is so comfortable.

Wear yours in good health for years to come!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

gaopa said:


> Chris, your new blue Diver One looks great! I enjoy mine and wear it often. The blue is so nice and the bracelet is so comfortable.
> 
> Wear yours in good health for years to come!


Thanks, you too! That's a great picture and is making me hungry lol.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> Thanks, you too! That's a great picture and is making me hungry lol.


so you like oysters on the half shell, Chris! LOL


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

gaopa said:


> so you like oysters on the half shell, Chris! LOL


Absolutely, especially salty ones!


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Is that an Erika's Original strap?


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful color combo! Mine is ordered and awaiting a Feb 5 arrival.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

DHL did it again... They f*cked up another delivery, as usual. 
Another day of waiting for my new D1....

I hate this 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> DHL did it again... They f*cked up another delivery, as usual.
> Another day of waiting for my new D1....
> 
> I hate this
> ...


Okay. Against all odds.... It's here. And i'm absolutely happy with the choice to go for the gloss black. The polishing takes it to another level!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Okay. Against all odds.... It's here. And i'm absolutely happy with the choice to go for the gloss black. The polishing takes it to another level!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


Let's see it!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

smkader said:


> Let's see it!


Swapped it to a NATO for the timebeing:









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice, Alex. Congratulations!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

gaopa said:


> Very nice, Alex. Congratulations!


Thankyou very much. Think i'm going to get the blue no date version for my bracelet.

But first let's enjoy this one a bit!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

The polished D1 looks fantastic.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

B_Curl said:


> The polished D1 looks fantastic.


It really is! Now patiently waiting for the polished bracelet for it. 
Think the green one will be the next to add to the collection.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

MS19 on Scurfa bracelet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The bracelet came today and I love it!

FWIW:

93 gr - the full bracelet (per my kitchen scale)
175 gr - full bracelet with Diver One
164 gr - bracelet with the Diver One minus 3 links for my 7" wrist with still a minimal slackly fit. Minus 4 links was slightly too tight, I would have to have the ratchet permanently on it's first extension step.

The website doesn't mention that the delivery of the bracelet would include spring-bars. If my delivery was correct, then in fact there are no spring-bars supplied.

First pic:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Swapped it to a NATO for the timebeing:
> ...
> ...


Awesome! And congratulations, such a nice piece! b-)|>

I wanted to see first how I like my yellow D1 with the bracelet and in case I wouldn't like it as much as I expected order the glossy D1 to go with the bracelet. Now I like my current combi, I'm still thinking about adding the glossy one. So yummy! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Awesome! And congratulations, such a nice piece! b-)|>
> 
> I wanted to see first how I like my yellow D1 with the bracelet and in case I wouldn't like it as much as I expected order the glossy D1 to go with the bracelet. Now I like my current combi, I'm still thinking about adding the glossy one. So yummy! :-!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!
It is indeed an outstanding version from the D1. But the itch isn't cured yet. Need another one for my brushed bracelet .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

For the people, curious about the Gloss Black on the current bracelet, i think it still matches! Bracelet is, as we all know, top notch quality as is the watch. It completes it as a whole imho.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I wasn't sure how the bracelet would work on the Yellow (i.e. too much steel with the bezel), but I actually love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

njhinde said:


> I wasn't sure how the bracelet would work on the Yellow (i.e. too much steel with the bezel), but I actually love it.


It works because the numbers on the bezel are so prominent that they simulate a black bezel. :ø)

Yep, it works great. There are sufficient black elements on the dial and as said the bezel and then those hands and the yellow is rich enough so that the whole thing doesn't look too pale or plain when framed by all that silver. |>



AlexxvD said:


> It is indeed an outstanding version from the D1. But the itch isn't cured yet. Need another one for my brushed bracelet .


Why did you have to say this!? ...



AlexxvD said:


> For the people, curious about the Gloss Black on the current bracelet, i think it still matches! Bracelet is, as we all know, top notch quality as is the watch. It completes it as a whole imho.


... and why did you have to post these pictures?! Now a Glossy will be send to this author.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Well said Bernd - completely agree with your comments as to why it works 

Just to add, this is an excellent bracelet with a really good divers adjustment. Very impressed. 

As for the D1... I doubt this will be my last!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Maybe why I like it so much on the mesh


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The 'Gloss Black' has arrived:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> The 'Gloss Black' has arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14846205
> 
> ...


Looks great! Wear it in great health!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> The 'Gloss Black' has arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14846205
> 
> ...


Congrats my friend!

Enjoy it and keep the pics coming!


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> The 'Gloss Black' has arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14846205
> 
> ...


Great pictures, wow!

So it has polished sides too?


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Ooo that looks unreal. I've been looking at a Seiko Turtle 777 but this could knock it off


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Looks great! Wear it in great health!


Thank you so much! b-)|>



B_Curl said:


> Ooo that looks unreal. I've been looking at a Seiko Turtle 777 but this could knock it off


Get both! And a Tuna! 



phcollard said:


> Great pictures, wow!
> 
> So it has polished sides too?


Thank you! b-)

Yep, here it is with my brushed D1-500 Yellow:











boatswain said:


> Congrats my friend!
> 
> Enjoy it and keep the pics coming!


Thank you, mate! As if I could do any different anyway. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Excellent! That will show the viewers the difference, that is being missed me thinks, regarding the overall finishes between the two --Thanks for the nice shots, stacked!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Ordered another bracelet yesterday 

Just to have it

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see the polished bevels added to the brushed case. And maybe horizontal brushing on the sides. A bead blasted case would also be awesome.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> The 'Gloss Black' has arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14846205
> 
> ...


Looks great! I have the gloss black date model on the rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I would love to see the polished bevels added to the brushed case.


This! The brushed Diver One has very similar length and diameter like my 'old' 5-digit Sub, yet it has a much bolder appearance. Which I don't mind, as I have just gotten my 2nd D1 I don't need to mention that I like it the way it is - glossy or not. And of course every detail of the face is bolder compared to the Sub, but it's also the strong shoulders and I would love a touch of additional elegance here.



delmar39 said:


> Looks great! I have the gloss black date model on the rubber strap.


Which is my favourite with the Glossy (see also here). I want a bracelet under long sleeves when it's cold, but the Gloss Black on the rubber is extra special with the contrast and straight simplicity 'against' the beauty of the watch and also makes it appear smaller. It's sharper! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I would love to see the polished bevels added to the brushed case. And maybe horizontal brushing on the sides. A bead blasted case would also be awesome.


+1 on the bead blasted, would be awesome with the yellow 😱


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

D1 gilt by the pool today
View attachment 14851093


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I would love to see the polished bevels added to the brushed case. And maybe horizontal brushing on the sides. A bead blasted case would also be awesome.


It's interesting, looks like the MS20 might have a beveled edge?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Hasn't left my wrist since it got here.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

The bracelet looks fantastic!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

B_Curl said:


> The bracelet looks fantastic!


It wears very comfortable and really compliments the watch. Must have on a D1.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> It's interesting, looks like the MS20 might have a beveled edge?


Excellent! 

Good eye.

There is a lot to like on that one that I hope I can swing it when it comes out.

If I wanted it to be perfect to -my- tastes it would be blasted and have a matte ceramic insert. Though that would be more expensive and a departure from Paul's vision of the D1.

As is though it would be excellent I think for me. I would love the MS20 as a daily companion I think. Perhaps on a bond black and grey single pass NATO?! But on the stock rubber also


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Good eye.
> 
> ...


I missed out on MS18 and 19, so i need MS20 to happen for me .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Earlier this evening. The Gloss Black D1 can be worn in any event.
Went for diner with my better half, even she said (not a watch person at all, she couldn't care less): What's that watch you're wearing? It looks very good!

I'm a happy guy.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

I see that the bracelet got the Diver 1 is sold out... Ordered the new stainless steel Bell Diver today rubber and bracelet really looking forward to checking it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> This! The brushed Diver One has very similar length and diameter like my 'old' 5-digit Sub, yet it has a much bolder appearance. Which I don't mind, as I have just gotten my 2nd D1 I don't need to mention that I like it the way it is - glossy or not. And of course every detail of the face is bolder compared to the Sub, but it's also the strong shoulders and I would love a touch of additional elegance here.
> 
> Which is my favourite with the Glossy (see also here). I want a bracelet under long sleeves when it's cold, but the Gloss Black on the rubber is extra special with the contrast and straight simplicity 'against' the beauty of the watch and also makes it appear smaller. It's sharper!
> 
> ...


The D1 bracelet is now sold out! I'm fine with it on the rubber, gone for the new Bell Diver today thought I'd get the bracelet with that one  Looking forward to seeing it, it'll be the only 22mm lug width watch I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

delmar39 said:


> The D1 bracelet is now sold out! I'm fine with it in the rubber, gone for the new Bell Diver today thought I'd get the bracelet with that one  Looking forward to seeing it, it'll be the only 22mm lug width watch I own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just added some more diver one bracelets but they won't last forever, cheers paul


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

scurfa said:


> I've just added some more diver one bracelets but they won't last forever, cheers paul


Ordered! Many thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Paul! This is a killer watch. Not gonna lie: it took me more than a minute to figure out how to get the bracelet end links in place with the shoulderless lugs :-d


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I guess it is time to order a bracelet for my yellow. It works on a couple natos elastic & perlons but I am really a bracelet guy.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, Paul. I just ordered a bracelet for my Yellow Diver One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the the Scurfa D1-500 silver on bracelet


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Glossy & bracelet:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Just ordered a bracelet for my yellow D1-500.


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn. Now I can't decide if I want the MS20 or the D1 gloss back. 

Decisions...decisions...



oldfatherthames said:


> Glossy & bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 14857337
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

odyssus said:


> Damn. Now I can't decide if I want the MS20 or the D1 gloss back.
> 
> Decisions...decisions...


You definitely want to prefer the Glossy to raise our chances to get a M.S.20! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Bracelet came in today, after a somewhat long USPS delay, and I agree it is pretty sweet! Took me awhile to size, actually it was a PITA to be honest but worth the effort.

I like the all brushed finish, makes it all business.

For me, this watch would be perfect if it just had a dash of color somewhere, maybe a red tipped seconds hand or a red '500M' below Diver One. Still great as is though because I can just put it on a colorful strap!


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Paul, when will u give a tease of whats coming in 2020? Will the blue ”nodate radium” ever come back or was it one of the limited editions?


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

My new favourite diver! Went for the rubber strap + bracelet. Plus a bracelet for my D1. Ordered Sunday and already on the wrist. Expectations exceeded. It's got quite a presence, lots of really nice touches, attention to detail, both toolish and smart. Many thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Paul, when will u give a tease of whats coming in 2020? Will the blue "nodate radium" ever come back or was it one of the limited editions?


Not sure if you saw this via Instagram regarding upcoming releases:









Further down in the comments he mentions the movement is a Miyota 9015. Hope that helps!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Paul, when will u give a tease of whats coming in 2020? Will the blue "nodate radium" ever come back or was it one of the limited editions?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/scurfa-watches-case-back-artwork-5124489-5.html


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

smkader said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, when will u give a tease of whats coming in 2020? Will the blue "nodate radium" ever come back or was it one of the limited editions?
> ...





Snaggletooth said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, when will u give a tease of whats coming in 2020? Will the blue "nodate radium" ever come back or was it one of the limited editions?
> ...


Many thanks, don't know how I missed this!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Gloss Black on a vintage canvas made by Redrockstraps from a British Royal Airforce duffel bag date stamped in 1957:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Gloss Black on a vintage canvas made by Redrockstraps from a British Royal Airforce duffel bag date stamped in 1957:
> 
> View attachment 14862585
> 
> ...


Looks great! I'm thinking the gloss black may pick up scratches due to its polished finishing, not great if you're OCD about your watches like me! So I think I need a brushed D1 as well...any excuse  Really love the Bell Diver 1 it's the Diver I've been looking for without really knowing it.

Re the D1 I quite like the silver/white dial/blue hands model. Bracelet going on the glossy today  Keeping the Belly D1 on the rubber for now - top quality strap, thick at the lug end, thins and tapers towards the buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Gloss Black on a vintage canvas made by Redrockstraps from a British Royal Airforce duffel bag date stamped in 1957:
> 
> View attachment 14862585
> 
> ...


That looks real good


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

So I'm a frequent follower of both the scurfa for 2020 and the D1 forums.

Does anyone have a favorite band they put on their scurfa other than the rubber?








I have mine on a County Comm for US GOV Maratec NATO, the Scurfa rubber is nice it's just too long an not as comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cheered up my morning with the yellow D1

☕


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Cheered up my morning with the yellow D1
> 
> ☕


It just looks amazing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> It just looks amazing


Thanks my friend 

I've had a great time wearing it the last couple of days.

I know you love it too










(PS still waiting for your website to drop )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> I've had a great time wearing it the last couple of days.
> 
> ...


I'll be wearing mine tomorrow afternoon.

Work has been crazy, stress level up... decided to pause it. Do have the name registered and site started.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll be wearing mine tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Work has been crazy, stress level up... decided to pause it. Do have the name registered and site started.




Good call. On both accounts .

Hobbies should add joy to life.

I hope things settle for you at work soon.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Cheered up my morning with the yellow D1
> 
> ☕


Great photo I'm really tempted to get this for work and save the D1 gloss black on the bracelet for best. How many Scurfa's do you have if you don't mind me asking? I bet the photos of the yellow don't do it justice better in person? Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Cheered up my morning with the yellow D1
> 
> ☕


Been considering this for a year or so. Your pictures is always top notch. The yellow always seem "warm" and like the colour of a banana. But in some pictures it seems more bright like a citrus. And I already own a yellow diver thats very bright (skxa35)

So, how do u think the watch appears in the flesh, like a banana or a citrus?

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

enjoying my Scurfa watches......


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

@ Jeep99dad, I know I'll never match your collection but it is amazing !!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

delmar39 said:


> Great photo I'm really tempted to get this for work and save the D1 gloss black on the bracelet for best. How many Scurfa's do you have if you don't mind me asking? I bet the photos of the yellow don't do it justice better in person? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

I have just the yellow.

Though I'm seriously considering grabbing an upcoming MS20 for daily wear. It wouldn't replace the yellow though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Been considering this for a year or so. Your pictures is always top notch. The yellow always seem "warm" and like the colour of a banana. But in some pictures it seems more bright like a citrus. And I already own a yellow diver thats very bright (skxa35)
> 
> So, how do u think the watch appears in the flesh, like a banana or a citrus?
> 
> ...


Hi Ben

Thanks for the kind words.

There is really only one way to answer this question ....










That photo is pretty true to what my eye sees in real life. The yellow can vary in how saturated it is but I think this picture is pretty accurate of how it appears most of the time.

I would say it is halfway between banana  and lemon . Though I guess that also depends on how ripe the produce is 

Seriously though, I hoped that helped. Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this yellow D1-500 and how it looks on canvas. My favorite scurfa so far, of the many I've had.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


>





MadsNilsson said:


>


Mads! Please tell me about that bezel! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > Been considering this for a year or so. Your pictures is always top notch. The yellow always seem "warm" and like the colour of a banana. But in some pictures it seems more bright like a citrus. And I already own a yellow diver thats very bright (skxa35)
> ...


Wow. Thank you, alot! 
Now it's time to buy the yellow ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bravo Zulu Bosun ;-)



boatswain said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> ...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Mads! Please tell me about that bezel! ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Sure . 
It's a standard SKX007 insert (from One Second Closer).

I feel like it's working .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddix (Feb 7, 2020)

MadsNilsson said:


> Sure .
> It's a standard SKX007 insert (from One Second Closer).
> 
> I feel like it's working .
> ...


Nice!

Re the bezel swap - how easy was it to remove the original one and then attach the SXK one?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Eddix said:


> Nice!
> 
> Re the bezel swap - how easy was it to remove the original one and then attach the SXK one?


It's quite easy to pry it off. I have a previous generation D1 with the same bezel and as I've already experimented with it I used that bezel (same dimensions).
The insert is glued in and i used the blade on my VSA to pry the bezel off the watch and then the onset out.

Only thing is that the skx insert is flat and the original scurfa is sloped, so the crystal edge becomes exposed. I happen to like it but other mightn't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Benjamin1910 said:


> Wow. Thank you, alot!
> Now it's time to buy the yellow ?


I'm glad it was helpful 










It's been wonderful wearing the  D1 the last several days, I am again impressed by how versatile it is. Plus just darn fun and cheerful


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Sure .
> It's a standard SKX007 insert (from One Second Closer).
> 
> I feel like it's working .


Oh, yes, it absolutely works! And at the latest by the Bell Diver's bezel we know that smaller numbers don't prevent a serious dive.

I'm pretty much a purist and usually keep it original and my Diver One Gloss' bezel is perfectly glossy and I really love the steel-optics from the silver alu-bezel on my Diver One Yellow. So I wouldn't change their bezel, but it's great to know that these bezels fit. For any other mix one could like and probably a friend of mine would have gone D1 if the had known he could have realised a steel & yellow Diver One with a black insert.



MadsNilsson said:


> Only thing is that the skx insert is flat and the original scurfa is sloped, so the crystal edge becomes exposed. I happen to like it but other mightn't


This would have been my next question, thank you!

Two last questions, please:

- Does the insert align horizontally with the outer edge of the bezel? (Not asking for a pic, your word is fine for me!)

- Did you deform the original insert when you removed it?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Two last questions, please:
> 
> - Does the insert align horizontally with the outer edge of the bezel? (Not asking for a pic, your word is fine for me!)
> 
> ...


I'm happy to answer questions (I've benefitted from a couple of your answers along the way).

1: the insert is raised ever so slightly above the bezel itself. It comes down to the adhesive you use - I used the sticker that came with but a glue would probably lower it a bit. Or did you mean if the inserts outer edge meets the bezels inner? Then yes.

2: the original insert is so thick that I could remove it without any damage. I've removed other inserts that where much more frail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> I'm happy to answer questions (I've benefitted from a couple of your answers along the way).
> 
> 1: the insert is raised ever so slightly above the bezel itself. It comes down to the adhesive you use - I used the sticker that came with but a glue would probably lower it a bit. Or did you mean if the inserts outer edge meets the bezels inner? Then yes.


I meant the latter or in other words: With all things being all-Scurfa there's a smooth transition from the bezel to the insert, at least visually there's no step or difference in height where they meet. In fact gliding with a fingernail over the insert towards it's outer edge, the nail stops when it meets the bezel, but it's visually perfect and forms one uprising curve towards the sapphire.



MadsNilsson said:


> 2: the original insert is so thick that I could remove it without any damage. I've removed other inserts that where much more frail.


Super! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Here's a side by side of the 39 mm Gloss and the 40mm Yellow:









Just kiddin' of course. 

This is just to show the visual impact of the many bright details in sum. I had been wearing the Yellow on the bracelet quite much and when I unboxed the Gloss, which was naturally mounted on the rubber and I had instantly two thoughts: That's a perfect combi. And it looks smaller in a sharp way. The polished bevels of the lugs also do a bit of magic here.
Though I have bracelets for both and also like the Gloss with the bracelet, this duo that way is my favourite choice.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone tried the Ginault bracelet on this scurfa watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

djpharoah said:


> Anyone tried the Ginault bracelet on this scurfa watch?


I never looked into the Ginault stuff and I have no intentions, but if it's correct that their case is a direct clone of the 5-digit Submariner's case, then it shouldn't fit, see here:#1062

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Thank you, alot!
> ...


Payment on the yellow is done?
But I'm in Thailand for a 2 months honeymoon, so have to wait a bit before I can have it in my hands. 
Now I have to figure if I should go for a bracelet or a black/grey sailcloth strap for it. Hmm ??


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

I currently have mine on a bracelet but have had it on Clover Canvas & a C&B Chevron as well, all good !!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeep99, could you tell me who made your canvas strap? It looks great.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Still waiting on my first and this thread has me thinking about purchasing another... uggh.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

BigBluefish said:


> Jeep99, could you tell me who made your canvas strap? It looks great.


I'll tell ya who made it. DRUNKARTSTRAPS! :-d Didn't mean to yell, but in just about every post Brice makes he will tell you it's a drunkartstrap. Sometimes I think everyone just looks at the pictures, and never reads the copy.

Yesterday "gaopa" asked the same thing....

I know folks spend hours and hours on here, but nobody pays attention-- it's the damnedest thing.

Jeep has drunkart on retainer. He only has time to make straps for a small handful of WIS mobsters LOL

EDIT: Was that harsh? I certainly didn't mean to be harsh :-d I just know a lot of folks have wanted these straps but are not able to get them. They're beautiful well made costly straps, but canvas is becoming much more mainstream, so shop it around.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Looks great! Mind sharing what strap that is?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's a side by side of the 39 mm Gloss and the 40mm Yellow:
> 
> View attachment 14879281
> 
> ...


Oh how I would love to swap those bezels!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh how I would love to swap those bezels!


I know it's not the same, but just in case you should have overlooked it, read #1194 and Mads's answers until including #1203.

I instantly thought of you, when I saw it.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone with one of these also have an Invicta 8926OB (or similar) that could share a side by side photo? The size specs for the Scurfa seems pretty similar (not surprising since they're both Sub style). I love my modded Invicta for the classic Sub look, size and feel. I really like the blue with yellow hands D1 500 with its Tool diver style and am thinking of getting one as my "summer watch" but I'm a little afraid I'll have 2 watches that looks the same. TIA!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

cdonald said:


> Looks great! Mind sharing what strap that is?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Sorry I missed your question.

It's from Watch Gecko in the UK. Bought it a few years ago.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## marko114 (May 3, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14939289


More photos like this one,awesome

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Fellow Diver One auto checking in.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Saturday


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I wish I could pick up just the lumed bezel....


----------



## ylnahnwatch (Oct 1, 2015)

I want a 40mm D1-esque with automatic movement so bad...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Bored working from home, so I tried an old clasp and it works! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Fellow Diver One auto checking in.


Condition looks good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

A quick documentation of my Scurfa for a personal project. Turned out quite nice. Looking forward to the new TS!!
View attachment 15014545
View attachment 15014547
View attachment 15014549


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Nanago said:


> A quick documentation of my Scurfa for a personal project. Turned out quite nice. Looking forward to the new TS!!
> View attachment 15014545
> View attachment 15014547
> View attachment 15014549


Nanago, I cannot open your link.


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry! my bad. Still a newb on this forum


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Nanago said:


> Sorry! my bad. Still a newb on this forum
> View attachment 15014967
> View attachment 15014969
> View attachment 15014971


We were all nubies at one time... LOL

Looks great!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

when is that orange D1 expected to be out?

edit: oh, i see "later in the year" in the other thread. cool!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I just purchased my second Diver 1 from Scurfa in blue and no date.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Yellow for Easter, on a beautiful sunny day in Germany. This has been on my wrist more than anything else whilst staying at home these last weeks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Looks great on the bracelet! Enjoy & stay well.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Question for the Diver 1 owners. What's your experience w/ the Ronda 715 movement? Accuracy? Durability? Where does the 715 rank with other Ronda movements, low-end, mid-range, upper-end?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I have had a Ronda movement in about a dozen watches without one issue. As far as accuracy usually within 5-10 seconds; which is not shabby. When it comes to a rack and stack of Ronda movements I have not researched that question.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My D1-500 has been one of my more accurate quartz I believe. Though I don’t check them as diligently as a mechanical. I just know on a daylight savings day or date change day i recall it being more accurate than my other quartz. 

I’ll go check though....


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

Mines been consistent gaining about +5 sec every 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Mine is absolutely spot on. I know that’s not a technical answer, so to add some context: I have the feeling it is as good/accurate as my Marathon GPQ which has a “High torque quartz • ETA FØ6 Movement” (according to the website).

Not sure if that’s a good benchmark or not though, so happy for anyone with more knowledge to comment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't remember exactly how spot on it was last time I set it but it's +2 seconds now in about a month. Good enough


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Question for the Diver 1 owners. What's your experience w/ the Ronda 715 movement? Accuracy? Durability? Where does the 715 rank with other Ronda movements, low-end, mid-range, upper-end?


One of my D1s has gained +0.1s over the last 116 days .

The other one has also gained +0.1s, but I've only been tracking it for 18 days!

As an aside, my most accurate watch is a Casio MW-240, which has run at -0.0s over the last 209 days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that lume


----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

When wearing the D1 to bed I rotate the bezel so the pip is at 6oclcok. Makes it easier to quickly read the time at brain-dead oclock in the morning.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

AwatchS said:


> When wearing the D1 to bed I rotate the bezel so the pip is at 6oclcok. Makes it easier to quickly read the time at brain-dead oclock in the morning.


Interesting, I will have to try.


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Love that lume


Your shots are always really nice! And that yellow dial is amazing!

Inviato dal mio SM-T805 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rickyriz said:


> Your shots are always really nice! And that yellow dial is amazing!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T805 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you very much 

And yes the yellow is really fun and lively.


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Yellow dial on rubber really pops!


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

What's the battery life on the quartz movement. Doesn't say anywhere on the web site.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

JoeKing said:


> What's the battery life on the quartz movement. Doesn't say anywhere on the web site.


I believe the D1-500 series have a battery life of 5 years/60 months.

The previous generation (300m) had a projected battery life of 2 years.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Recent Scurfa D1-500 convert. I just can't believe the value proposition of these offerings. I've worn my trusty GMT 16710 since '94 and only recently learned of what's happened to their value on the vintage market. Needless to say I started looking for a MilSubesque diver, either quartz or auto for under $1,000 that I could truly wear without worry when knocking about the outdoors.

Researching here I learned about Scurfa then dug deeper into Paul's story and philosophies about creating a true tool watch. I was sold.
I ordered with my fingers crossed but the specs and dimensions looked perfect for my 6.5 + wrist.

When I got the watch I was seriously blown away. The quality, fit, finish and craftsmanship are more than evident. The bezel rotates solidly and lands square at noon with no back play, the crown is silky smooth, the sapphire domed crystal is beautiful and the lume is killer. Another plus is the second hand lands dang close to spot on the markers. I just can't say enough great things about this watch. If Paul ever drops an auto movement into the D1 I may just lose my mind


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MissoulaGriz said:


> Recent Scurfa D1-500 convert. I just can't believe the value proposition of these offerings. I've worn my trusty GMT 16710 since '94 and only recently learned of what's happened to their value on the vintage market. Needless to say I started looking for a MilSubesque diver, either quartz or auto for under $1,000 that I could truly wear without worry when knocking about the outdoors.
> 
> Researching here I learned about Scurfa then dug deeper into Paul's story and philosophies about creating a true tool watch. I was sold.
> I ordered with my fingers crossed but the specs and dimensions looked perfect for my 6.5 + wrist.
> ...


Congratulations and that blue version is a real beauty.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably pointless but has anyone oil filled one of these?

Not so much for the water resistance but more the angle of viewing. And bragging rights


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I received my shipping notification and it is slated to deliver in three days. I am amped.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

My Blue nrd713 says hello 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

My second D-1 just arrived.
View attachment 15039701


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

njhinde said:


> Mine is absolutely spot on. I know that's not a technical answer, so to add some context: I have the feeling it is as good/accurate as my Marathon GPQ which has a "High torque quartz • ETA FØ6 Movement" (according to the website).
> 
> Not sure if that's a good benchmark or not though, so happy for anyone with more knowledge to comment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Spot on" would indicate it's neither gained or lost any time to the second since you last set it. Unless you hit the quartz accuracy lottery I doubt it's "spot on".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I meant “spot on” quite light heartedly to be fair. I’m not too fussed about being exact, and never going to do proper measurement tests. I haven’t got the time for that ;-)

Love my D1 and love that it is quartz. Perfect grab and go, reliable and fun. Good enough for me.


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

The wait is over.


















2 yellow divers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Benjamin1910 said:


> The wait is over.
> View attachment 15042641
> View attachment 15042783
> View attachment 15042781
> ...


Awesome !


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

boatswain said:


> [
> Awesome !


Thank you Boat. Your pictures are the reason i bought this one. Hopefully this will be my summer duo, just need a bracelet too!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Paul has something for everyone !!


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Threw the ND713 Blue on a grey Toxic. That's a great combo! 
Also played with some light on the dial while sitting on the back porch.


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

Benjamin1910 said:


> boatswain said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Hmm, the picture didn't join the last post ?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Diver one with an old friend


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

That tropic strap looks fantastic! Is that an Uncle Seiko tropic?


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Put this one on today.


----------



## antoinewatche (Apr 21, 2020)

really like the kind of design, they are pretty, simple but efficient.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

nsx_23 said:


> Diver one with an old friend


NSX, anymore side by side with these two? Two of my fav watches.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

I spend the last 3 months looking for a watch to buy. Scurfa is third I bought in that period but also the one which stopped that annoying "search" for a "perfect" watch. I love it. Pretty awesome little piece.

Here it is in a dark room with just a little remaining daylight coming in.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi and stuffzzzzzz










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

MissoulaGriz said:


> That tropic strap looks fantastic! Is that an Uncle Seiko tropic?


Nope its from here - https://www.tropicstrap.com/

From the same group as Isofrane...its a super comfortable strap and pairs well with the Scurfa.


Shockwave said:


> NSX, anymore side by side with these two? Two of my fav watches.












See if I can take some more later. I love that on the wrist the Scurfa feels very similar to vintage subs, but without the worry of actually wearing a prized vintage piece around.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

I know this a Scurfa Owners club/ perspective buyers page, however what do Scurfa owners think of San Martin Watches?










Only 200 bucs

















The specs on these watches are ridiculous, hard to top!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

They buy Scurfa watches instead! b-)


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> They buy Scurfa watches instead! b-)


They are Automatic though just putting it out there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like a straight copy, would never buy it.



scillis said:


> They are Automatic though just putting it out there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I rather have the Ronda Quartz than that Seiko auto. Just my two cents and yes I have had Japanese watches and just purchased another.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

scillis said:


> I know this a Scurfa Owners club/ perspective buyers page, however what do Scurfa owners think of San Martin Watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you say, this is a Scurfa page, so no room for hijacking the thread...

That said, Scurfa has its own identity; the one you post, simply does not. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Helping with the season's first mowing...


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tool watches are also great gardening watches


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

One more from today´s trip.


----------



## Deacfan (Jul 2, 2018)

Kudos to Scurfa and DHL! Ordered a D1-500 Original late last Tuesday and received Friday at Noon. Outstanding service and a great watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

After letting my first two Diver 1s (black) go, I am now anxiously awaiting an incoming 2nd generation Diver D1 (black). I realized I never warmed up to the ceramic - glossy bezel. The aluminum bezel (with drilled lugs) looks awesome. I can't wait. Pics when it arrives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No pictures, but I have to say that I love my D1-500 gloss black. If it were time for me to pick a GADA, that one would be high on my list.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> No pictures, but I have to say that I love my D1-500 gloss black. If it were time for me to pick a GADA, that one would be high on my list.


I don't think I knew you had that one!

Nice.

Yeah I would agree I think it is a pretty solid everyday option for sure.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

New Arrival - D1-500 Gloss Black


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Brimstone said:


> New Arrival - D1-500 Gloss Black
> 
> View attachment 15235823


Awesome


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Love the D1! My matte black 300m is still going strong. Has some dings and scratches, looks fantasic! Perfect grab and go.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

A gift from my 6 month old son (wife really.....he is broke the poor little fella) for my first father's Day! Paul has really knocked it out of the park with these D1 500's. The quality of the finishing, bezel and crown action and the rubber band are head and shoulders above anything in this price range. The bezel action in particular is far better than any of my other much more expensive divers. It is only beaten by my Rolex sub (which if you have one you know is butter smooth). 
Great job Paul!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Paul. If you read these posts do me a massive favour. Please do a ice blue/pastel blue D1 with stainless bezel and white/bgw9 indices (ala halios seaforth but the scurfa case design is far nicer imo). I'd image it would be an instant hit!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd also be up for a pastel blue or even aquamarine dial, to accompany my amazing Yellow (the bracelet is also amazing)


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

njhinde said:


> I'd also be up for a pastel blue or even aquamarine dial, to accompany my amazing Yellow (the bracelet is also amazing)


Bracelet looks great. Can't wait till they are back in stock.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I know I’m the only one, but while everybody is voicing their fantasy wish list, I’d like a flat crystal with real AR coating.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I know I'm the only one, but while everybody is voicing their fantasy wish list, I'd like a flat crystal with real AR coating.


Boooooo!!! Burn him he's a witch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> I know I'm the only one, but while everybody is voicing their fantasy wish list, I'd like a flat crystal with real AR coating.


I am a big fan of flat crystals. The dial clarity is awesome.

So many watches are domed to some extent these days.

While it can add some character and interest to watch sometimes it's just distracting too.

For the D1-500 I reckon the heavy single dome both aids in the WR rating and increases impact resistance strength.

It would be cool to see a different crystal tried sometime. Whether that is totally flat or the under appreciated super gentle double dome style.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Most comfortable Scurfa strap for D1 500? Maratac Zulu from CountyComm









Here's mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

On a 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Not wanting to add to the hysteria but I checked the Scurfa site earlier today and there was a new lineup of pix on the homepage including the D-1 titanium LE. Unfortunately it said JULY RELEASE.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes its looking like July the 10th, I’m home now and will keep you posted


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Yes its looking like July the 10th, I'm home now and will keep you posted


How have you found the titanium to hold up during work and in the "field" say compared to the SS models?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> How have you found the titanium to hold up during work and in the "field" say compared to the SS models?


It's a softer material than the steel but very light on the wrist, I've worn mine for a month now, it's easy to forget it's there so I'm sure it will get some marks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

scurfa said:


> It's a softer material than the steel but very light on the wrist, I've worn mine for a month now, it's easy to forget it's there so I'm sure it will get some marks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## watchvice (Jan 6, 2018)

MS19 in its natural habitat


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchvice said:


> MS19 in its natural habitat
> 
> View attachment 15353716


Looks sweet!

What are you hoping to get on the end of the line?


----------



## watchvice (Jan 6, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> What are you hoping to get on the end of the line?


Was multi species hunt but hoping for Bass.

Haven't noticed till now that the watch and reel colurs complement each other well. Strap is standard Scurfa but looks much darker in this pic than it actually is.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great shots Brice and Boat. The yellow is a sharp summer watch!


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Placed my order yesterday and should have it Friday! I procrastinated long enough that some of the versions I was considering were sold out (silver, yellow), so that made my choice easier - Blue with yellow hands. It was my first choice, so I'm not mad!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Great shots Brice and Boat. The yellow is a sharp summer watch!


Thanks

It sure does Summer well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> It sure does Summer well


You always take awesome shot of this yellow beauty


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

schaumi said:


> Placed my order yesterday and should have it Friday! I procrastinated long enough that some of the versions I was considering were sold out (silver, yellow), so that made my choice easier - Blue with yellow hands. It was my first choice, so I'm not mad!


Best model in my humble opinion. Paul really nailed the shade of blue on this version. Congrats!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> You always take awesome shot of this yellow beauty


Thanks so much

And right back at you!


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I like the one with the matte black dial with yellow hands. The Blue dial with yellow hands looks very nice too.


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## WatchLurker (Jul 17, 2020)

I want to buy the yellow one but it shows out of stock. Does anyone know when it will be in stock? Do they frequently re-stock?


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

WatchLurker said:


> I want to buy the yellow one but it shows out of stock. Does anyone know when it will be in stock? Do they frequently re-stock?


The navy blue no-date version should be back in October, maybe this one too. Anyway, if you don't recieve the answer here, you could ask directly at Scurfa Watches using the email or form on their website.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

D1 yellow on a nato strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

arkolykos said:


> D1 yellow on a nato strap




Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine showed up a day earlier that planned! Thanks Paul & Alison (and DHL) for the quick turnaround! I don't have to tell you guys how nice this watch is. It will be getting lots of wear this summer.


----------



## WatchLurker (Jul 17, 2020)

Nat-e said:


> The navy blue no-date version should be back in October, maybe this one too. Anyway, if you don't recieve the answer here, you could ask directly at Scurfa Watches using the email or form on their website.


Thank you.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa yellow DiverOne on my Zodiac Tropic rubber strap. Best tropic I've owned.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I have the same combination but with the borealis topic. The yellow blue combo is so dope for summer.
Unfortunately the zodiac tropic is out of stock.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

arkolykos said:


> I have the same combination but with the borealis topic. The yellow blue combo is so dope for summer.
> Unfortunately the zodiac tropic is out of stock.


I also have the blue zodiac tropic which I plan to try on it. I have the orange as well for my zodiac and will try on the MS20 and future orange D1 
Have you tried one of their dealers ?
I got two of mine for watchstation and one uses here on WUS. Toppers might bave them as well. I need to find equivalent in 22mm now for my vintage omega.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DiverOne on its element


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Lots of D1 Yellow love at the moment, and quite right too. It really is a top beach watch


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Silver Scurfa at the beach today, N 42 6', W 70 40'...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

njhinde said:


> Lots of D1 Yellow love at the moment, and quite right too. It really is a top beach watch


Perfect 

Perfect choice for the beach life


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa yellow DiverOne on my Zodiac Tropic rubber strap. Best tropic I've owned.


Thing I hate about tropic straps is that most of them have flat lug ends. These ones look nicely rounded!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

househalfman said:


> Thing I hate about tropic straps is that most of them have flat lug ends. These ones look nicely rounded!


I hate that too and that is why I'd never get one of the tropic strap from the isofrane guys whatever they're called. 
The zodiac has a normal rounded end and great quality so I did get the black, orange and blue variants


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I also have the blue zodiac tropic which I plan to try on it. I have the orange as well for my zodiac and will try on the MS20 and future orange D1
> Have you tried one of their dealers ?
> I got two of mine for watchstation and one uses here on WUS. Toppers might bave them as well. I need to find equivalent in 22mm now for my vintage omega.


Actually i thought it was blue on pictures it looked like blue.
Try the yellow and blue combo it's great for summer.
Did not know about the dealers i would try them thanks.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

It is very different than the result from the first month of owning it. In a good way of course, +1.2 seconds in a month.


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Bezel query on the d1 500.

Mine came yesterday, the d1 500 original with yellow hands. Love it and they went out of stock on the website after i bought it!
The solid bezel action was one of the motivations for getting this over other. However, mins is great with strong half minute click from about 7 on the dial until 2 on the dial, but in other positions the clicks are out of sync.
So, for each half minute click, there is one followed by another giving that grainy skx type feel.
As I said, from 7 to 2, it feels like one of the best tight but easy to turn, 120 click bezels ever.

So, I can pry this off to check, but before I do, does anyone have this issue? If you turn the bezel slowly and listen (you can also feel it), the solid single click changes to a 80% volume click immediately followed by a 20% volume click (they should occur together as a single click on each half minute basically. Its like as if the click spring or the underside of the bezel machining is slightly off for nearly half o the bezel.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

col said:


> So, I can pry this off to check, but before I do, does anyone have this issue? If you turn the bezel slowly and listen (you can also feel it), the solid single click changes to a 80% volume click immediately followed by a 20% volume click (they should occur together as a single click on each half minute basically. Its like as if the click spring or the underside of the bezel machining is slightly off for nearly half o the bezel.


Hello. I had exactly the same problem. Mine was perfect from 12 to 3, but then it acted exactly as you describe. Instead of 2 clicks from one minute to another, there were 3 clicks, one of them not so loud and pretty "weak" in terms of resistance. I wasn't really upset by this, so I didn't do anything about it - but, one day, it simply stopped acting weird and now it's all good. My theory is, when the watch came here, it was all dirty from the material inside of the box. I suppose small particle got under the bezel. I would suggest to you to put the watch in the water and turn the bezel multiple times.

E: or maybe even better, not just submerge the watch in the water but put it under really strong water stream and turn the bezel like crazy.


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. That's what I did between posting and reading this, with some warm water in the shower to boot. It might wear in, or if it's a particle then even better as that's an easy fix. I'll post again at some stage. Until then, this goes with me on mountain rescue duties









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I am enjoying this little piece as much as I can.
Wearing it today all day long, been snorkeling on morning and now I am heading to the beach for some relaxing time.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Well deserved swim during today's hike in hot weather. First time swimming with my Scurfa, finally.


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

Had the MS19 in its natural habitat today, swimming with manatees in Crystal River, FL.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks like a very well made watch. Enjoy & ware it well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MS20 by the pool this afternoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

col said:


> Thanks. That's what I did between posting and reading this, with some warm water in the shower to boot. It might wear in, or if it's a particle then even better as that's an easy fix. I'll post again at some stage. Until then, this goes with me on mountain rescue duties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try dental floss and rinse well


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I use my yellow D1 a lot in the ocean almost 5 6 days a week and i have noticed that after that it does need very good cleaning because the bezel sits kind of high that's why.
I left it in warm water for about an hour after and then rinse well. Also a small tip after you rinse it well turning the bezel and blow the water out helps a lot. Do it 3 4 times.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## calatrava72 (Jul 16, 2015)

ND713 Titanium on Erika's MN strap...


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

calatrava72 said:


> ND713 Titanium on Erika's MN strap...
> 
> View attachment 15499385


That looks really sharp man!


----------



## calatrava72 (Jul 16, 2015)

Biginboca said:


> That looks really sharp man!


Thanks - I really like the combination!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was doing some lume comparisons recently....

BGW9 champ?

D1-500

But what about against c3. Surely c3 will crush the humble BGW9.

Nope.

After about 20' the BGW9 was more legible than the c3. C3 of course was brighter to start but the BGW9 tracked it down playing the long game.

So conclusion: what is my best lumed watch?
I think the answer has to be the scurfa D1-500


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Black D1 Titanium hopefully arriving on Tuesday. 

Should look good next to the PVD/Yellow, just got to get through Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA DiverOne yellow today on the Ute nato from the MS20


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> SCURFA DiverOne yellow today on the Ute nato from the MS20


Nice work with that nato.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Is the second hand audible ?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

If you stick it up to your ear it is, but otherwise I don't notice it. It is no timex in terms of noise.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

perfect, Those expeditions can be heard from the next room which is a deal breaker


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne PVD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a buddy today ask about about a grab and go quartz that's good and waterproof.

Easy choice for a recommendation...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne on a UteWatchCo nato today

I don't always wear nato straps 
But when I do,
I prefer UteWatchCo


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne on a UteWatchCo nato today
> 
> I don't always wear nato straps
> But when I do,
> I prefer UteWatchCo


The Most Interesting Watch Man in the World.

He tells his watch the time. 
He makes his watch tick. 
He puts the Grand in Grand Seiko
He makes watches with no lume glow in the dark.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my DiverOne meanie  on and off this weekend. Green dial is fun too.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Good watch for Christmas!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I bet that c3 lume on the green is crazy good


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

A quick update regarding stock, new watches a here but unfortunately I’m not, I’m still on the boat working and I don’t have a definite date for going home so it could be after the 10th of December. 
Some may know but I check each watch myself and for the past year have been installing bezel inserts also, I will try and keep you posted as the days go on, sorry about this, speak soon paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

scurfa said:


> A quick update regarding stock, new watches a here but unfortunately I'm not, I'm still on the boat working and I don't have a definite date for going home so it could be after the 10th of December.
> Some may know but I check each watch myself and for the past year have been installing bezel inserts also, I will try and keep you posted as the days go on, sorry about this, speak soon paul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Patience is not the ability to wait, but the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting."


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> "Patience is not the ability to wait, but the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting."


Agree!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No worries Paul  we get it. And I'm thankful you take the time to inspect each watch rather than just stick it in a box


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

It was discussed before some months I think but I made this think today.
Due to the fact that i have about 10 watches and wear them regularly i don't give so much time to my Scurfa at this time of year. Mainly because is winter and i used mostly on summer months for snorkeling and beach etc.

If i pulled out the crown to save some battery until May or June will there be a problem? 
It will be in my watch case without any humidity around etc.
I would be glad if @scurfa reply to that as well.
Thanks


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

scurfa said:


> A quick update regarding stock, new watches a here but unfortunately I'm not, I'm still on the boat working and I don't have a definite date for going home so it could be after the 10th of December.
> Some may know but I check each watch myself and for the past year have been installing bezel inserts also, I will try and keep you posted as the days go on, sorry about this, speak soon paul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone else planning to buy when the new stock is available? I've been thinking about it for 9 months or so. Still haven't made a decision on which one though, been drawn to variously the yellow, the yellow PVD, the original (black with yellow hands) and the new orange. It's going to be my almost daily wearer for the foreseeable future, and I want maximum legibility in absolute darkness but also low light, especially as I do a lot of cycling in the dark at this time of year. To this end the original seems to be the best option.

There are probably no wrong choices here, but which one do you find to have the best all round legibility? I'm not interested in the titanium no date models.

thanks

Matt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

For maximum everyday legibility and contrast I would go with one of the darker dials, blue or black. They will be excellent.

As much as I love the yellow it is less legible less in transitional lowlight as the white lume on yellow dial loses quick glance contrast even with the black outlines. In bright light no problem, or the full dark no problem with the lume. It's just the small scenarios of dim light in between.

Hope that helps


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

matt999 said:


> Anyone else planning to buy when the new stock is available? I've been thinking about it for 9 months or so. Still haven't made a decision on which one though, been drawn to variously the yellow, the yellow PVD, the original (black with yellow hands) and the new orange. It's going to be my almost daily wearer for the foreseeable future, and I want maximum legibility in absolute darkness but also low light, especially as I do a lot of cycling in the dark at this time of year. To this end the original seems to be the best option.
> 
> There are probably no wrong choices here, but which one do you find to have the best all round legibility? I'm not interested in the titanium no date models.
> 
> ...


I would also recommend the original or blue dial with yellow hands. I have the blue and legibility is great as is the lume.

I think the yellow is a great looking watch but IMO it's a bit of a niche model. I don't know how well it fits in as "daily wearer", I see it as more of a summer watch.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

arkolykos said:


> It was discussed before some months I think but I made this think today.
> Due to the fact that i have about 10 watches and wear them regularly i don't give so much time to my Scurfa at this time of year. Mainly because is winter and i used mostly on summer months for snorkeling and beach etc.
> 
> If i pulled out the crown to save some battery until May or June will there be a problem?
> ...


I would just leave the crown in and let it run. Some predominant quartz brands such as Victorinox that use the same movement suggest not to leave it crown out. 
I think part of the issue is leakage from a dead battery.

The battery life on the D1-500 is rated somewhere around 5 years so I don't think you should have an issue, even the earlier models are 2-3 years. If your battery does run out a typical watchmaker would charge 12-20$. Or you could do it yourself if you have a caseback tool for the cost of a battery.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> A quick update regarding stock, new watches a here but unfortunately I'm not, I'm still on the boat working and I don't have a definite date for going home so it could be after the 10th of December.
> Some may know but I check each watch myself and for the past year have been installing bezel inserts also, I will try and keep you posted as the days go on, sorry about this, speak soon paul
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit late, but safe trip Paul! Looking forward to the two new variations of the D1!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

matt999 said:


> Anyone else planning to buy when the new stock is available? I've been thinking about it for 9 months or so. Still haven't made a decision on which one though, been drawn to variously the yellow, the yellow PVD, the original (black with yellow hands) and the new orange. It's going to be my almost daily wearer for the foreseeable future, and I want maximum legibility in absolute darkness but also low light, especially as I do a lot of cycling in the dark at this time of year. To this end the original seems to be the best option.
> 
> There are probably no wrong choices here, but which one do you find to have the best all round legibility? I'm not interested in the titanium no date models.
> 
> ...


I am planning on the orange at this time, just waiting for availability. Yellow or silver dial is close second choice.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

matt999 said:


> Anyone else planning to buy when the new stock is available? I've been thinking about it for 9 months or so. Still haven't made a decision on which one though, been drawn to variously the yellow, the yellow PVD, the original (black with yellow hands) and the new orange. It's going to be my almost daily wearer for the foreseeable future, and I want maximum legibility in absolute darkness but also low light, especially as I do a lot of cycling in the dark at this time of year. To this end the original seems to be the best option.
> 
> There are probably no wrong choices here, but which one do you find to have the best all round legibility? I'm not interested in the titanium no date models.
> 
> ...


Thinking about the Gloss Blue... Had the Gloss black before, but with two black dialed watches in the collection, i think the blue one is more on point!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> I would also recommend the original or blue dial with yellow hands. I have the blue and legibility is great as is the lume.
> 
> I think the yellow is a great looking watch but IMO it's a bit of a niche model. I don't know how well it fits in as "daily wearer", I see it as more of a summer watch.


Exactly. Blue or black dial for visibility. My D1 Stainless (older series) with black dial & yellow hands is my grab & go quartz. My yellow DS1 500 is my fishing watch. And a modded SKXA35 is my "happy summer" watch.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> For maximum everyday legibility and contrast I would go with one of the darker dials, blue or black. They will be excellent.
> 
> As much as I love the yellow it is less legible less in transitional lowlight as the white lume on yellow dial loses quick glance contrast even with the black outlines. In bright light no problem, or the full dark no problem with the lume. It's just the small scenarios of dim light in between.
> 
> Hope that helps


Very helpful. I seem to remember reading something along those lines in your review, I'm still very tempted by the yellow but my head says that it's going to be the watch I wear most of the time and a model with a black face is more practical.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> I would also recommend the original or blue dial with yellow hands. I have the blue and legibility is great as is the lume.
> 
> I think the yellow is a great looking watch but IMO it's a bit of a niche model. I don't know how well it fits in as "daily wearer", I see it as more of a summer watch.


I know what you mean, but I could see myself wearing the yellow daily, even in the winter, perhaps especially in the winter as a counterpoint to the greyness of the weather. That said, I've not seen one in person... The legibility is a dealbreaker though.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

AlexxvD said:


> Bit late, but safe trip Paul! Looking forward to the two new variations of the D1!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


What are the two new variants? I know about the orange.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

matt999 said:


> What are the two new variants? I know about the orange.


Indeed, the orange dialed one, and a new Gloss Blue one. Thought Paul posted it on his instagram.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

COZ said:


> I am planning on the orange at this time, just waiting for availability. Yellow or silver dial is close second choice.


I'm interested in the orange too. I wonder how great the contrast will be between the hands and the face though compared to the original, which seems the safer choice. I know if I walked into a shop and saw them all together, I'd be able to make a relatively quick decision.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

AlexxvD said:


> Indeed, the orange dialed one, and a new Gloss Blue one. Thought Paul posted it on his instagram.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Aha, thanks. I'm not so keen on blue anyway.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

AlexxvD said:


> Thinking about the Gloss Blue... Had the Gloss black before, but with two black dialed watches in the collection, i think the blue one is more on point!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


My other most worn watch is black, partly why I think yellow or orange might be a better choice.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> I would just leave the crown in and let it run. Some predominant quartz brands such as Victorinox that use the same movement suggest not to leave it crown out.
> I think part of the issue is leakage from a dead battery.
> 
> The battery life on the D1-500 is rated somewhere around 5 years so I don't think you should have an issue, even the earlier models are 2-3 years. If your battery does run out a typical watchmaker would charge 12-20$. Or you could do it yourself if you have a caseback tool for the cost of a battery.


I agree. With a 5 year battery life it's probably safer to keep it running year round.

As for the battery change, while it can easily be done by any batter replacement place (or by yourself), I'd personally recommend taking it to a watchmaker who can also conduct a pressure test. If your using this as your "beach watch" and it sees action in the water you'll really want to spend an extra $20-$30 to get a pressure test done on a battery change and make sure that both the seals are still in good condition and haven't been pinched when the caseback is screwed back on. Most of these stores that do quartz battery changes don't do a pressure test. There's no way to be certain that the case is still sealed for use in the water after a battery change.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

AlexxvD said:


> Indeed, the orange dialed one, and a new Gloss Blue one. Thought Paul posted it on his instagram.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


A gloss blue with date would be interesting too, especially with a black bezel (not keen on the blue aluminum bezel color).


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

COZ said:


> A gloss blue with date would be interesting too, especially with a black bezel (not keen on the blue aluminum bezel color).


I thought it was fully blue, with a date. So blue bezel insert and blue dial.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

A quick update, I’m decompressing now and will be (hopefully) travelling home on the 16th, I struggle to get on watch u seek because of the poor internet here so cannot post any pics, speak soon Paul


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

scurfa said:


> A quick update, I'm decompressing now and will be (hopefully) travelling home on the 16th, I struggle to get on watch u seek because of the poor internet here so cannot post any pics, speak soon Paul


Safe trip home Paul!

Looking forward to a new D1!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Paul and/or Alison seem to have posted 3 new D1’s to the website: Gloss Black (updated with a black datewheel), Gloss Blue and the Orange dialed one.

They’re still mentioned as out of stock, but as Paul mentioned, they will be on sale in the coming weeks. 

Might go for the blue or the black one myself!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't wait for the orange to drop! 


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

I concur !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> Paul and/or Alison seem to have posted 3 new D1's to the website: Gloss Black (updated with a black datewheel), Gloss Blue and the Orange dialed one.
> 
> They're still mentioned as out of stock, but as Paul mentioned, they will be on sale in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...


The website will have them for sale the 18th.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD 
An older model but love the matte dial with vintage style markers and hands.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The website will have them for sale the 18th.


Yes! Will definitely order the gloss blue one, still have a bracelet lying around. 
Might order the new clasp though!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> Yes! Will definitely order the gloss blue one, still have a bracelet lying around.
> Might order the new clasp though!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I want the gloss blue bad but I have several blue Diverone. I'd need to move one to make sense. But I definitely want an orange one as I no longer have an orange dial watch


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I want the gloss blue bad but I have several blue Diverone. I'd need to move one to make sense. But I definitely want an orange one as I no longer have an orange dial watch


I like the orange one, but i guess i might be over it very soon.

Safer for me to go with the more neutral colorway!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Possibly a silly question but...will other non-gloss models also go on sale on the 18th?

I’m after an original.

UPDATE. I asked the question on the Scurfa website and Alison responded very quickly: "...yes, we will have other models available including the original...".

Great service


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the new DiverOne gloss orange. Nice beveled edges on the new case


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I now NEED an Orange D1!!!

Here is the one im wearing today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PowerChucker said:


> I now NEED an Orange D1!!!
> 
> Here is the one im wearing today.
> View attachment 15671181


The orange has become my favorite in a tie with the yellow one


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

That bevel on the case/lugs makes a Huge difference in the look of the watch! also I like the polished bezel edge now too.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the new DiverOne gloss orange. Nice beveled edges on the new case


That orange tropic sets it off!! Looks stunning.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright Diver One fans... I've got a question. I haven't SEEN it mentioned here before, but honestly I didn't go back through all 71 pages.

I've owned a few different models of Diver One and continue to be drawn to them, but I need help with the one thing I really don't like about them.... the crystal!
For me, I prefer the domed crystal like the one found on a hamilton khaki field auto. I don't like flat crystals, and the single dome on the Scurfa causes me a lot of reflections that just don't suit my eye.

Does anyone know if/where I could find a crystal that I could swap out? It stinks because outside of that I realllly love these watches, even if I'd prefer green to blue lume... but the crystal just bothers me. 

Thanks to anyone with insight!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

B.Boston said:


> Alright Diver One fans... I've got a question. I haven't SEEN it mentioned here before, but honestly I didn't go back through all 71 pages.
> 
> I've owned a few different models of Diver One and continue to be drawn to them, but I need help with the one thing I really don't like about them.... the crystal!
> For me, I prefer the domed crystal like the one found on a hamilton khaki field auto. I don't like flat crystals, and the single dome on the Scurfa causes me a lot of reflections that just don't suit my eye.
> ...


As much as I love Scurfa (im on #3), im not a fan of single domed crystals either. I like Flat also. but it doesnt bother me enough to not still love and wear my D1-500. just a small annoyance. i would however bee interested to see someone mod a D1!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I actually have a question for the gang as well... who or where would you recomend for a battery replacement for a D1-500? i know ill never need anythig close to its rated WR rating, but to me i see it like i paid for 500M, so I want it to be tested and ok to 500M. where do you guys get your high WR rated quartz diver batteries replaced at?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Decent watchmaker should be able to swap it and do a pressure test. 
I recently had a battery swapped out on the D1-300 at a watch repair in the mall jewl. dept by they didn't do a pressure test.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love the new DiverOne gloss orange. Nice beveled edges on the new case


This is the one I have been waiting for forever. I just ordered it. I can already tell it will be my favorite.


----------



## foodiefrog (Sep 30, 2019)

PowerChucker said:


> I actually have a question for the gang as well... who or where would you recomend for a battery replacement for a D1-500? i know ill never need anythig close to its rated WR rating, but to me i see it like i paid for 500M, so I want it to be tested and ok to 500M. where do you guys get your high WR rated quartz diver batteries replaced at?


I read a post from Paul at Scurfa saying that it is inexpensive to have them (Scurfa) swap the battery and ship it back to you. You have to pay for shipping both ways but Paul estimated that all in from and back to the US shouldn't be more than $25-30. I don't own a Scurfa (yet!) so I haven't tested that estimate, but perhaps other WUSers have done it and can chime in.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

foodiefrog said:


> I read a post from Paul at Scurfa saying that it is inexpensive to have them (Scurfa) swap the battery and ship it back to you. You have to pay for shipping both ways but Paul estimated that all in from and back to the US shouldn't be more than $25-30. I don't own a Scurfa (yet!) so I haven't tested that estimate, but perhaps other WUSers have done it and can chime in.


I bought a cheap case back remover from Harbor Freight and replaced the batteries in both of my older Scurfa's with no issues. The only concern doing it yourself is if the case back gasket gets messed up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ScurfaSunday with the yellow DiverOne, still my favorite of all the DiverOnes I've owned.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas , the gloss blue hands really pop and work well with the brushed dial.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas , the gloss blue hands really pop and work well with the brushed dial.


Brice, this looks amazing! I love this one and your polished Orange one!
Anyway, the pics make the dial look like it almost has a linen texture.. is that accurate? or is it just an artifact of the digital pic?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PowerChucker said:


> Brice, this looks amazing! I love this one and your polished Orange one!
> Anyway, the pics make the dial look like it almost has a linen texture.. is that accurate? or is it just an artifact of the digital pic?


Thank you very much. The dial is indeed textured, it's a lightly brushed silver dial with contrasting gloss blue dial. But my pics don't do the dial justice. Hard to capture, that dome is tricky


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Scurfa makes such a great watch!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. The dial is indeed textured, it's a lightly brushed silver dial with contrasting gloss blue dial. But my pics don't do the dial justice. Hard to capture, that dome is tricky


Thanks for the response! now i have to add yet another Scurfa to my wish list!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the new Titanium blue dial DiverOne, I like the all white font, markers and hands on the blue. Very sporty looking


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anybody know a rubber strap for the D1, which is fitted like the one on the Bell Diver?

Or which similarities it has to another watch?


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

*Ironically, I haven't been in the water since receiving my watch. Circumstances, and such. However, circumstances change, haha!*


----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

That Orange D1 is slick. I have an old Seiko Orange Monster that I have gotten years and years of use out of. May be time to add to the collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

Enjoying a sunny and warm afternoon here in Nashville after last week's snowstorm.

I've had the M.S. 19 on a Strapcode brushed mesh bracelet since Christmas, and it's really growing on me. I think it perfectly nails that vintage vibe.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

I really like that Scurfa bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


Gorgeous


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks JeepDad

I had a feeling you would approve


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A little bit of sunshine


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

fine photo of a fine watch, boatswain......


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gaopa said:


> fine photo of a fine watch, boatswain......


Thanks Gaopa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa on Toxicnato this afternoon to wash my car and grill out. Such a great day today


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Have you switched to BMW99dad now?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Have you switched to BMW99dad now?


Not yet  it'd have to be BMW19DAD 
Actually I still have my old Jeep. 
My daughter needs a car so she is taking over my Honda and I got a new car.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not yet  it'd have to be BMW19DAD
> Actually I still have my old Jeep.
> My daughter needs a car so she is taking over my Honda and I got a new car.


Right on Man! I know how that goes when the kid(s) take the folks wheels. Lost a nice Subaru to "the Kid" a few years ago -- Well, I miss the Jeep. Gotta keep up with the Jones Bro!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Right on Man! I know how that goes when the kid(s) take the folks wheels. Lost a nice Subaru to "the Kid" a few years ago -- Well, I miss the Jeep. Gotta keep up with the Jones Bro!


Yeah. Kids grow up too fast. 
Next Raven will need her own car next year so she'll take over my wife's Mazda  and wifey will be shopping for a new car. 
Never stops. We'll have 5 cars at home unless Jade's moved out by then (no rush  I like having them home) We actually have to expand the driveway 
Been wanting a fun nice ride but practical. This works well. 
Jeep is still around. We are debating keeping vs selling it.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> View attachment 15886148


Love the yellow DiverOne.

Wearing mine too


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> View attachment 15887850


Nice lume shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

D1-500 on today for some time on the water. Always the default go to. 

And the bezel is simply tremendous. Superb grip in wet conditions. So many dive watches have ineffective bezel grips when wet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

boatswain said:


> D1-500 on today for some time on the water. Always the default go to.
> 
> And the bezel is simply tremendous. Superb grip in wet conditions. So many dive watches have ineffective bezel grips when wet.


I never considered a yellow face watch as I have always thought it was too "bold" for me or niche, but man, boat these pics of this model make it damn hard to say no!

I think Paul nailed the combo on this one with the silver bezel and black handset. I'm going to end up like Bryce with a collection pretty soon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> I never considered a yellow face watch as I have always thought it was too "bold" for me or niche, but man, boat these pics of this model make it damn hard to say no!
> 
> I think Paul nailed the combo on this one with the silver bezel and black handset. I'm going to end up like Bryce with a collection pretty soon.


Well Shockwave. I felt exactly the same way. 

Then something happened

My rationality was overcome 

The balance is just right as you mention.

It was a bold move (for me anyhow ). And I can say that I really enjoy the yellow now that I have it. I find it more fun than flashy and much more versatile than I expected.

At its placement towards the affordable end of the spectrum and backed by solid quality, it made it a more comfortable transition to the fun side! ????


----------



## upsideyahead (Jan 26, 2015)

njhinde said:


> I'd also be up for a pastel blue or even aquamarine dial, to accompany my amazing Yellow (the bracelet is also amazing)


Couldn't agree more. Pastel blue or aquamarine would look amazing.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

too deep for those looking for aquamarine?


----------



## upsideyahead (Jan 26, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> View attachment 15931525
> 
> 
> too deep for those looking for aquamarine?


Exactly...a bit too deep. I was thinking of a dial color similar to the bezel color on this Helson:










I'd love to have the yellow D1 along with a D1 light blue dial. What a pair that would be for summertime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

upsideyahead said:


> Exactly...a bit too deep. I was thinking of a dial color similar to the bezel color on this Helson:
> 
> View attachment 15931557
> 
> ...


Oh man. That would be sweet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Somebody wearing yellow?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ya’ll are making that yellow seem mighty tempting . . .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love these DiverOne


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The orange diverone is a fun watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The orange diverone is a fun watch


That's awesome. So good on that tropic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome. So good on that tropic


A bit bright


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bit bright


Bright's all right sometimes.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bit bright


But not too bright. Like Goldilocks' porridge, just right ??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bit bright


When I look at it on your wrist or others bright combos, it looks great! But I think when you're the wearer you know it's BRIGHT! It would feel very loud on me I expect. Every time I try an orange strap I balk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> When I look at it on your wrist or others bright combos, it looks great! But I think when you're the wearer you know it's BRIGHT! It would feel very loud on me I expect. Every time I try an orange strap I balk.


It's bright and I usually am more conservative but for some reason I like that combo and it's fun for weekend and vaca. It puts a smile on my face. Not a combo I'd wear often or at work for example though I've not been in the office in 14 months


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Gotcha! I’m not in the sunny south anymore and where I am now orange for me is best worn during hunting season.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone know if/when the Diver One in yellow will be back in stock? I got outbid on one on eBay today and now I really need to find one!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

funkadoobiest said:


> Anyone know if/when the Diver One in yellow will be back in stock? I got outbid on one on eBay today and now I really need to find one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I would message Paul direct via the website. Very approachable.


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

Happy Independence Day edition of Scurfa Sunday from Nashville, TN 🇺🇸


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Great shot! Happy 4th! I wish someone could tell me what AR coating really does? Every micro claims to have it, but I never really notice it LOL


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Great shot! Happy 4th! I wish someone could tell me what AR coating really does? Every micro claims to have it, but I never really notice it LOL


Exactly!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone interested in a MS21?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Paul just posted this one










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Paul just posted this one
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210711/55400da750255ed53b7a0348b8364af2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


 Sweet shade of blue 

= immediately tempted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh yeh! That's my blue, baby! Love it!!! Go Paul, wherever you are !  

 Birthday in September. What better excuse to buy another watch 😃


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great combo!!!!

Scurfa MN


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Here´s my D1 ND Blue, a lovely watch but will be releasing it soon, I found a Ti D1 ND Black that suits me better.......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

, I've been wearing the orange SCURFA DiverOne all day


----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)

On a BoR bracelet, it's almost a budget Sub200


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice looking NATO, where'd you pick it up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

KOB. said:


> Nice looking NATO, where'd you pick it up if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks. That's the one that comes with the watch


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

gelatomancer said:


> On a BoR bracelet, it's almost a budget Sub200
> View attachment 15994886


Just my opinion of course, but it's way more watch for the money than a Sub 200. Even though I like the Sub 200 and considered buying one for a while.


----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)

emgee79 said:


> Just my opinion of course, but it's way more watch for the money than a Sub 200. Even though I like the Sub 200 and considered buying one for a while.


Higher QC, better lume (with lume on the bezel), less bezel play. The only real difference is automatic vs quartz.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. That's the one that comes with the watch


OK, saw that and Scurfa only sell 20mm straps (Logical since al their watches have 20mm lugs), I need 22mm.

Do you really have nearly 38k posts, what have you been doing (or not doing) for the last 20 years?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

KOB. said:


> OK, saw that and Scurfa only sell 20mm straps (Logical since al their watches have 20mm lugs), I need 22mm.
> 
> Do you really have nearly 38k posts, what have you been doing (or not doing) for the last 20 years?


UteWatchCo may have the same in 22mm, he is one who supplied those. 
Scurfa does make the BellDiver 1 that has 22mm lugs.

I've been busy 
It's not that many post over 12 years or so


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

exploring a sweltering attic space in my D1


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> UteWatchCo may have the same in 22mm, he is one who supplied those.
> Scurfa does make the BellDiver 1 that has 22mm lugs.
> 
> I've been busy
> It's not that many post over 12 years or so


True...was on track to catch you but I slowed up.

I have couple of those bell diver straps..nice.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've been busy
> It's not that many post over 12 years or so


I've been a member 10 Years and managed 600 posts, nearly 4000 posts a year 'is that many posts', just sayin'....... I haven't seen anyone come close, then I haven't really been looking. And just as I say that BetterThere pops up.

Thanks for the strap info, it sure is a good looking NATO (and I have a number). I love NATs, but it doesn't matter how much you pay, they always look a bit cheap. Yours is a cut above, it actually looks like the top of the line NATO. I'll give UteWatchCo a try.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

KOB. said:


> I've been a member 10 Years and managed 600 posts, nearly 4000 posts a year 'is that many posts', just sayin'....... I haven't seen anyone come close, then I haven't really been looking. And just as I say that BetterThere pops up.
> 
> Thanks for the strap info, it sure is a good looking NATO (and I have a number). I love NATs, but it doesn't matter how much you pay, they always look a bit cheap. Yours is a cut above, it actually looks like the top of the line NATO. I'll give UteWatchCo a try.


I used to post a lot until a few years back and started more threads. Now less so, I'd like to but things got crazy.

IAM with you on natos, don't wear them much, they don't look all that good to me in general and not a fan how they look on my wrist. But I make a few exceptions for a quality nato and on specific watches.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

KOB. said:


> I've been a member 10 Years and managed 600 posts, nearly 4000 posts a year 'is that many posts', just sayin'....... I haven't seen anyone come close, then I haven't really been looking. And just as I say that BetterThere pops up.
> 
> Thanks for the strap info, it sure is a good looking NATO (and I have a number). I love NATs, but it doesn't matter how much you pay, they always look a bit cheap. Yours is a cut above, it actually looks like the top of the line NATO. I'll give UteWatchCo a try.


Many of us with high post counts spent quite a bit of time in OoO thread where constant banter drove counts up. But it didn't help with watch knowledge lol.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


 I love this shot and the yellow D1 is the best


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this shot and the yellow D1 is the best


Thanks J99D

Your orange is looking awesome at the beach too. 🤿


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


What strap is this?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> What strap is this?


It's a BandR Aqua Vent FKM


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That orange is sure growing on me. Especially with the glossy dial. 

But the yellow is still pretty great too


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Diver 1 exploring Casco Bay








And then post exploration


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Anyone else experienced a sticky bezel with their D1s? I’m noticing any time I get in the ocean or pool the bezel gets pretty stiff afterwards. I assume salt/sand/etc gets in there, and gums up what is normally awesome bezel action. The stickiness typically goes away after a day or so. Fwiw, this is certainly not a criticism of the watches, just an observation as I find myself wearing my scurfa more than anything else, especially around water


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob1035 said:


> Anyone else experienced a sticky bezel with their D1s? I'm noticing any time I get in the ocean or pool the bezel gets pretty stiff afterwards. I assume salt/sand/etc gets in there, and gums up what is normally awesome bezel action. The stickiness typically goes away after a day or so. Fwiw, this is certainly not a criticism of the watches, just an observation as I find myself wearing my scurfa more than anything else, especially around water


Good morning! ? I'm sure you rinse your watch after water use, especially salt & sand environs. I usually rinse while turning the bezel a few times under the tap or shower. Perhaps you do this.

Loved the travel photos. Gonna be a great few days up here now the humidity broke ?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my gloss blue locked up a little bit after i first had it... it was great out of the box, no prob for a week or two. then, i hadn't done anything different (no sea water, no dirt etc), but it started to develop some rough spots and get kind of stuck, where it'd be so hard to turn to the point it was hurting my fingers. as per a suggestion here, i ran it under warm water with dish soap in/around the bezel and had to work it around a bunch and spin it over and over. it would get so stuck i had to use a leather belt wrapped around the bezel to get a grip to break free the frozen bezel....

but since then, (i still don't do seawater or really dirty/dusty situations) it's been beautiful and smooth! 1 month after the gloss blue i also bough a gloss orange. never an issue with that bezel! (and none with my earlier 2018 no-date D1-300)


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> Anyone else experienced a sticky bezel with their D1s? I'm noticing any time I get in the ocean or pool the bezel gets pretty stiff afterwards. I assume salt/sand/etc gets in there, and gums up what is normally awesome bezel action. The stickiness typically goes away after a day or so. Fwiw, this is certainly not a criticism of the watches, just an observation as I find myself wearing my scurfa more than anything else, especially around water


I did once too. At that time I messaged Paul and he suggested using a toothbrush with a little soap and brushing gently around the perimeter of the bezel while running it under the faucet. Did that and let it it dry out, worked like a charm for me, no issues since.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bob1035 said:


> Anyone else experienced a sticky bezel with their D1s? I'm noticing any time I get in the ocean or pool the bezel gets pretty stiff afterwards. I assume salt/sand/etc gets in there, and gums up what is normally awesome bezel action. The stickiness typically goes away after a day or so. Fwiw, this is certainly not a criticism of the watches, just an observation as I find myself wearing my scurfa more than anything else, especially around water


It's not uncommon regardless of brands. 
Rinse well and use a toothbrush with a little soap to clean it as you turn. I also find that dental floss helps well with stubborn areas.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Was also going to suggest some dental floss same as Jepp99Dad. I would reccomend not being too vigorous.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

D-1 on the wrist for Friday


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Cool guy style...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Back on the bracelet, still love this piece


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon at the pool with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Afternoon at the pool with the Scurfa DiverOne


Love the shots.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16090738
> View attachment 16090739


Love it. Let's see some pics of the pvd on bracelet.

Mine arrives tomorrow and I'll be able to post pics then. Also picked up the bracelet as well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Love it. Let's see some pics of the pvd on bracelet.
> 
> Mine arrives tomorrow and I'll be able to post pics then. Also picked up the bracelet as well.


Mine's the PVD D1-300, clasp is the old ratcheting style. Yellow dial is a D1-500 with the latest clasp. 
Binge & purge baby!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mine's the PVD D1-300, clasp is the old ratcheting style. Yellow dial is a D1-500 with the latest clasp.
> Binge & purge baby!
> View attachment 16091340
> View attachment 16091342
> ...


Thank you. Saving all of those pictures.

Looks great on the bracelet. I'm glad I picked it up.

The D1 will be a perfect first pvd. Relatively inexpensive, and excellent build quality from a brand that ive grown much more intrigued by after reading all of the reviews.

Will def have a purge a couple out. This is going to fit in nicely with the rest of the divers in the collection.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Love it. Let's see some pics of the pvd on bracelet.
> 
> Mine arrives tomorrow and I'll be able to post pics then. Also picked up the bracelet as well.


A few more. You wont be sorry you picked up the bracelet, it completes a great package.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> A few more. You wont be sorry you picked up the bracelet, it completes a great package.
> View attachment 16091462
> View attachment 16091463
> View attachment 16091465
> View attachment 16091468


Thanks! The lighting on these ones really show off the bracelet and the integration of the endlinks to the case. The whole package looks very well put together.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Finally had to replace the battery on my D1-300. No problem, just looked down and it was dead, which times out about right to the age of the watch. Was back up and running in about 5 minutes.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Trying the D-1 on a Strapcode bracelet I bought a few years ago for my Samurai.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

What is everyone’s favorite band for the 500 or 300 d1? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Stock rubber


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Deployant Rubber
Oyster

But also love the stock rubber. Very comfortable.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Probably shark mesh.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

You cant go wrong with the stock rubber.

I tend to gravitate towards fitted rubber if there is an option and since the D1 case is similar to a rolex sub, those straps tend to fit.

This might be my favorite atm.


----------



## CaptainCanuck (Jul 7, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> Deployant Rubber
> Oyster
> 
> But also love the stock rubber. Very comfortable.
> ...


Is the model on the left the D1-500 blue with a hand swap? Looks fantastic!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

CaptainCanuck said:


> Is the model on the left the D1-500 blue with a hand swap? Looks fantastic!


Thank you sir, indeed it is. Scurfa Marine Nationale. I'd held out for years hoping Paul would make one but ended up doing a handswap with another D1. 
Might have to snap up one of those Titanium models he is releasing in this mock up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scillis said:


> What is everyone's favorite band for the 500 or 300 d1?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly I always go back to the Scurfa rubber. It's just the best


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

scillis said:


> What is everyone's favorite band for the 500 or 300 d1?


 I'm not sure I have a favourite, I like swapping around a bit and the drilled lugs make it a 3 minute job.
Scurfa rubber strap is extremely comfortable and easy to use, likewise my grey two piece NATO. I also have a chunky Isofrane style which really changes the look and feel of the watch, but being thicker is a bit more of a fiddle to fit the loose end of the strap into the retainers. Then there's the bracelet...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

scillis said:


> What is everyone's favorite band for the 500 or 300 d1?


OEM bracelet.















Same with my Bell Diver 1s, great bracelets. Well done Paul ??


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

scillis said:


> What is everyone's favorite band for the 500 or 300 d1?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine stays on the fantastic Scurfa bracelet.

I love the rubber strap though, and now happy it has a new home on my PH 500M (it really is one of the best rubber straps I own).


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Honestly I always go back to the Scurfa rubber. It's just the best


The stock rubber has been on my wrist every day since December 25th and I feel no urge to change it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've had this one on the Toxicnat(now Ute) grey nato for some time 









Which is the one I wore yesterday


----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

It's hard to beat the OEM rubber strap


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've had this one on the Toxicnat(now Ute) grey nato for some time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really diggin' the grey yellow combo!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

gravy_no_g said:


> It's hard to beat the OEM rubber strap


Yup! I only wish Paul had a grey one for the D1...


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Last visit to the neighborhood pool for the season, so of course, this gets the call up....


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Out tooling around on the Yamaha on a day of gorgeous weather! The yellow Scurfa seemed like a great choice. (it was)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my couple D1-500's and D1-300:

























is it known/guessed when the Ti bracelet for the Ti models will come along? or is still TBD?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> is it known/guessed when the Ti bracelet for the Ti models will come along? or is still TBD?


so that's gotta be a no haha.

the better bet is probably get the Ti watch and wait for the bracelet........


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> so that's gotta be a no haha.
> 
> the better bet is probably get the Ti watch and wait for the bracelet........


I had the same question on one of the other threads, but similarly nobody seems to have any news. So I went for the Titanium watch whilst available and just keep hitting f5 while on the _Scurfa Straps_ webpage! 2 weeks in and the button is starting to feel a bit tired...

Hopefully won't miss out as I like a bracelet and would like to have the watch on one.?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm sure Paul will let us know when the bracelet will be available, whether dropping notice here, or via email notice. The Ti bracelet at this point holds as much interest as a watch release.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

After wearing a buddies Pelogos for an evening (apples to oranges obviously), I get the appeal of a full Ti setup. I can imagine a D1 ti would be even lighter (and wear better, and have better lume )

Too early to start asking about the Ti Deck Hand?


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Picked up a couple more of the great rubber straps. Not sure how I feel about the brown 















I really wish there was a grey available...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob1035 said:


> Picked up a couple more of the great rubber straps. Not sure how I feel about the brown
> 
> View attachment 16149167
> 
> ...


It will be nice on a Bronze 😉


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Bob1035 said:


> Diver 1 exploring Casco Bay
> 
> View attachment 16058512
> And then post exploration
> ...


 What watch band?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Seiko velcro strap. I really like them! A little thick compared to a NATO, but super comfortable and secure


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I wonder if this will fit a D1? Crafter Blue Sub strap. I love the OEM scurfs rubber, but weirdly really want a grey strap


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Bob1035 said:


> I wonder if this will fit a D1? Crafter Blue Sub strap. I love the OEM scurfs rubber, but weirdly really want a grey strap


It’s worth a shot! They might have it available via Amazon which would make returns easy if you’re a prime member. I recently got a few to see what would fit my Seiko MM200r best and have to say the strap quality was great. 

I couldn’t get the perfect fit with the one designed for the slightly larger MM200 so I actually ordered a Scurfa rubber strap getting here tomorrow. 

If you do try it out please let us know if it’s a fit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still a favorite


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

A little light camping with the youngin and the scurfa...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> is it known/guessed when the Ti bracelet for the Ti models will come along? or is still TBD?


In case you haven't heard, Ti bracelets are available. Couldn't tell you when they first showed up but there is stock now. Picked up an orange titanium and a titanium bracelet this morning.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Fergfour said:


> In case you haven't heard, Ti bracelets are available. Couldn't tell you when they first showed up but there is stock now. Picked up an orange titanium and a titanium bracelet this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198464
> View attachment 16198465


oh yea, i've gotten it and posted it! haha. it was getting near that time a few weeks ago!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> In case you haven't heard, Ti bracelets are available. Couldn't tell you when they first showed up but there is stock now. Picked up an orange titanium and a titanium bracelet this morning.


Fergfour, you need to get on the Scurfa mailing list. Many of us pounced the second it was released. This long awaited Ti bracelet had the same clout as a new watch release


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Fergfour, you need to get on the Scurfa mailing list. Many of us pounced the second it was released. This long awaited Ti bracelet had the same clout as a new watch release


I was on the list at one point but opted out after I sold my Diver One's. I just happened upon this stuff recently while researching quartz divers and figured why not lol. The orange dial, Ti case, and Ti bracelet was enough to pull me back in. I'm weak I guess.
Looks like the new Ti's came out relatively recently based on the other Scrurfa thread and the fact I hardly see any wrist shots?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fergfour said:


> I was on the list at one point but opted out after I sold my Diver One's. I just happened upon this stuff recently while researching quartz divers and figured why not lol. The orange dial, Ti case, and Ti bracelet was enough to pull me back in. I'm weak I guess.
> Looks like the new Ti's came out relatively recently based on the other Scrurfa thread and the fact I hardly see any wrist shots?


3 new Ti releases came online 2 days ago on Oct 23 and then there was many months wait for the D1 Ti bracelet which released on Oct 8th -- Prior to these releases there was a black & a dark blue dial. Don't know when those released, but it was this year. 

Anyway, you've tied one on now, so you're good


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> 3 new Ti releases came online 2 days ago on Oct 23 and then there was many months wait for the D1 Ti bracelet which released on Oct 8th -- Prior to these releases there was a black & a dark blue dial. Don't know when those released, but it was this year.
> Anyway, you've tied one on now, so you're good


Dang! What fortuitous timing on my part. Seeing as they're still in stock I'm guessing others might be in the same boat as me and not be aware.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The Ti orange arrived. Love the fast shipping, 3 days from UK to US. I knew I'd love the watch as I've had D1's before. The only thing I'd change would be to have "titanium" on the caseback or dial. It's super comfortable at around 111 grams. Very pleased to have a Scurfa back in the mix!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

👍 Beautiful 🤩 ORANGE 👍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> The Ti orange arrived. Love the fast shipping, 3 days from UK to US. I knew I'd love the watch as I've had D1's before. The only thing I'd change would be to have "titanium" on the caseback or dial. It's super comfortable at around 111 grams. Very pleased to have a Scurfa back in the mix!
> 
> View attachment 16204560


That looks awesome  congratulations


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks awesome  congratulations


So now I'll be struggling with myself on whether to get the light blue or just be happy with what I have. Is the expectation that the Ti models (and bracelets) will sell out quickly and/or will they be regularly available?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> So now I'll be struggling with myself on whether to get the light blue or just be happy with what I have. Is the expectation that the Ti models (and bracelets) will sell out quickly and/or will they be regularly available?


I do have want that new blue Ti


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I do have want that new blue Ti


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Fergfour said:


> So now I'll be struggling with myself on whether to get the light blue or just be happy with what I have. Is the expectation that the Ti models (and bracelets) will sell out quickly and/or will they be regularly available?


i bought the dark blue Ti in September, not knowing the 'prototype' blue was ever going to be sold let alone just a month later haha.

i hope it's available for a reasonable amount of time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love seeing all these new TI DiverOne pop up. Congratulations to all


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the orange DiverOne gloss this evening for Halloween 









Happy Halloween from our family to yours


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I just realized that I haven't seen gaopa post in these Scurfa threads anymore. Does anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

70monte said:


> I just realized that I haven't seen gaopa post in these Scurfa threads anymore. Does anyone know what happened to him?


Maybe because he sold a bunch of his Scurfa's a few months ago and more recently a yellow D1?


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Fergfour said:


> Maybe because he sold a bunch of his Scurfa's a few months ago and more recently a yellow D1?


I didn't know that. He was a huge fan of them for a long time and had about every one they made.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium Proto dial  so so good. Wow. New favorite DiverOne 

Paul nailed this dial, it’s just amazing how the blue changes and love the subtle vertical brushed texture at some angles. 

































Was inspired by this Rolex 5513 proto


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne Titanium Proto dial  so so good. Wow. New favorite DiverOne
> 
> Paul nailed this dial, it’s just amazing how the blue changes and love the subtle vertical brushed texture at some angles.
> 
> ...




So good. Enjoy!!

Super tempted by that one too. The blue just looks so spot on. Especially with the straight brushing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Gotta love good lume on early commutes....










(BMW photo bomb for @Jeep99dad  )


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🪓🪵


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Merry Christmas Bo’sun 🎄🌴


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bob1035 said:


> Gotta love good lume on early commutes....
> 
> View attachment 16313797
> 
> ...


Digging it  thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> 🪓🪵


Awesome


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome


Thanks J99D!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I have Scurfa on my shortlist, hoping to get one this year sometime. Don't own one yet but I like their styles.  I especially like the honeycomb dial they have, would prefer no date...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For some reason my post yesterday didn’t take ?
I wore my awesome Ti DiverOne proto  bestest D1 yet


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone know when Paul will have anymore of the D1-500 Gloss black? I emailed him but haven’t heard anything. I have been on a holes case with aluminum bezel kick lately.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

After several years I have rejoined the Scurfa Crew. This time with the D1500 Ti Proto dial!. I previously owned a Steel D1 blue with the yellow hands before the watches were 500M WR. The colors were not to my prefernce and I always felt the watch could benefit from a little more wrist presence. So that one was short lived. This Proto dial is excellent and the 500M size is a better in my opinion.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ HaHa -- Finally got around to one. Good on ya VWG!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ HaHa -- Finally got around to one. Good on ya VWG!


thanks A between this and the Helm I must have asked you at least 15 times about them. But yeah glad to have one back.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16379437
> 
> 
> After several years I have rejoined the Scurfa Crew. This time with the D1500 Ti Proto dial!. I previously owned a Steel D1 blue with the yellow hands before the watches were 500M WR. The colors were not to my prefernce and I always felt the watch could benefit from a little more wrist presence. So that one was short lived. This Proto dial is excellent and the 500M size is a better in my opinion.


Great pic! Welcome back to D1 ownership. Love my Proto dial!

Strap looks great! If you don’t mind me asking, what kind is it?

Thanks!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kca said:


> Great pic! Welcome back to D1 ownership. Love my Proto dial!
> 
> Strap looks great! If you don’t mind me asking, what kind is it?
> 
> ...


Thank you!









CNS & Watch Bands


We have the world's largest collection of nylon straps and watch bands at unbeatable prices. Fast worldwide shipping, free shipping on orders over $25!




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad to see more Protos getting out there. I'm glad to have one myself. Bring on the Bronzos!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

New arrival Orange Ti…


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> New arrival Orange Ti…


That looks really nice. I’ve always been partial to an orange dial (but never had the courage to pull it off). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Focal said:


> That looks really nice. I’ve always been partial to an orange dial (but never had the courage to pull it off).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand. I looked at an orange Doxa for a long time but never got one. Finally decided to get am orange Treasure Seeker and couldn't be happier. I say just get it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Though the new titanium Proto dial DiverOne has taken the top spot amongst all DiverOne one for me, this is a close second. The yellow it perfect for me and i just wish i could stick it into a titanium case


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Though the new titanium Proto dial DiverOne has taken the top spot amongst all DiverOne one for me, this is a close second. The yellow it perfect for me and i just wish i could stick it into a titanium case



Looks great on the Warsaw Pact strap you have.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16391766


Nice lume shot. It’s pretty photogenic, isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

This new arrival just kicked my blue Pelagos back into the watch box and I have a feeling it’s going to be in there a while…


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16431346


Which strap is that, the texture looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Focal said:


> Which strap is that, the texture looks nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it’s a CheapestNATOStraps Ribbed NATO:









Premium NATO Straps


The biggest collection of top quality NATO straps, leather NATO straps, zulu straps, NATO watch bands, leather NATO watch bands zulu watch bands




www.cheapestnatostraps.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

ck2k01 said:


> I think it’s a CheapestNATOStraps Ribbed NATO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any opinions on the titanium bracelet?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any opinions on the titanium bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 16461490


It's fantastic. Like the steel one. Like the watches.


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any opinions on the titanium bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 16461490


I rock mine on the Ti bracelet. Ultra comfortable, very well made. Worth the extra $ IMO. I also have the gloss black D1 in SS and I plan on getting the steel bracelet for it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


I love this dial, the sunburst finish, the different shades of blue it takes at different angles and the darker blue ring at the edge.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Odd ball DO auto says good morning to you all. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Solauto (Aug 12, 2020)

Was there ever a D1 configuration with a black case and yellow dial available? I thought I saw that once but have struggled to find it since.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Solauto said:


> Was there ever a D1 configuration with a black case and yellow dial available? I thought I saw that once but have struggled to find it since.


----------



## Solauto (Aug 12, 2020)

Sighting confirmed! Looks great.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks pretty good on the omega bracelet, right?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Why yes! Yes it does 🤔 👏 in fact that Omega looks really nice on it's own

I like this blue, and the bracelet, and the Titanium on a former star that I owned, also pinned to a matte on the 18th


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

The pictures you guys put up can cost a fortune to a WIS like myself. Love ‘em!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Paul in SC said:


> The pictures you guys put up can cost a fortune to a WIS like myself. Love ‘em!


if you don’t have one, get one


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Why yes! Yes it does 🤔 👏 in fact that Omega looks really nice on it's own
> 
> I like this blue, and the bracelet, and the Titanium on a former star that I owned, also pinned to a matte on the 18th
> 
> View attachment 16512189


perfect! That generation Omega is really a hidden gem. Mine is Ti too and I love it more than I expected.


----------



## Solauto (Aug 12, 2020)

Hope this isn’t a naive question but what occasions do you D1 owners find yourselves wearing the watch? If I were to get one (which I hope to sometime), it would be thicker than either of my two current watches by about a mm or two. I’m wondering if I would get irritated by a thicker watch and find myself wearing it less often than anticipated.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I wear mine all the time and for everything. For the longest time it was my only watch and if I had to pick one watch it would the D1. 
I have never found the watch to be too thick. I find the case has a low profile.


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Solauto said:


> Hope this isn’t a naive question but what occasions do you D1 owners find yourselves wearing the watch? If I were to get one (which I hope to sometime), it would be thicker than either of my two current watches by about a mm or two. I’m wondering if I would get irritated by a thicker watch and find myself wearing it less often than anticipated.


I've been wearing mine pretty much 24 hours per day for the last 15 months. It's the thickest watch I've owned but have never found it a problem.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Aftermarket flat sapphire crystal


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

OEM single-dome vs aftermarket flat crystal.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

The flat crystal looks great. 
Both on the OEM bracelet?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paul in SC said:


> The flat crystal looks great.
> Both on the OEM bracelet?


Yes 👍🏻


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any opinions on the titanium bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 16461490


Got one but honestly don't care for it much. No issues with it just prefer strap.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

IF, (that’s supposed to be a big if), I get a Scurfa Diver One, do you suggest that I go with the titanium case? I do not have a titanium watch at this time. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Paul in SC said:


> IF, (that’s supposed to be a big if), I get a Scurfa Diver One, do you suggest that I go with the titanium case? I do not have a titanium watch at this time.
> Thanks for your help.


Get the Proto. Can't go wrong with your favorite color steel version but the Proto is very nice and titanium.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Paul in SC said:


> IF, (that’s supposed to be a big if), I get a Scurfa Diver One, do you suggest that I go with the titanium case? I do not have a titanium watch at this time.
> Thanks for your help.


Yes do so


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A brand new Scurfa Diver One D1-500 Titanium ‘Proto Dial’ sits on the wrist today! Wow. This watch lives up to its reputation, and has exceeded all my expectations! Can’t believe I waited so long to get one. I’d like to thank the member’s of this thread for their insightful posts, @boatswain for his first-rate review of the D1-500, and last but not least, @scurfa watches for building a robust dive watch that represents excellent value-for-money!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Trying to get a decent photo in the yard today, might have to look into the flat crystal mod snaggletooth made.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Paul in SC said:


> IF, (that’s supposed to be a big if), I get a Scurfa Diver One, do you suggest that I go with the titanium case? I do not have a titanium watch at this time.
> Thanks for your help.


Yes.
I have a Ti and a SS and if you only have one Titanium is the way to go imo. A relatively modest price increase, certainly compared to most manufacturers, and removes 1/3rd of the weight which is significant.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toddski1 said:


> A brand new Scurfa Diver One D1-500 Titanium ‘Proto Dial’ sits on the wrist today! Wow. This watch lives up to its reputation, and has exceeded all my expectations! Can’t believe I waited so long to get one. I’d like to thank the member’s of this thread for their insightful posts, @boatswain for his first-rate review of the D1-500, and last but not least, @scurfa watches for building a robust dive watch that represents excellent value-for-money!


Looks great! 

Enjoy. 

Man that Proto dial is fantastic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still love the yellow


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Still love the yellow


🐝


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta love D1-500 lume


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Gotta love D1-500 lume


Great shot


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gravy_no_g (Jul 17, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> OEM single-dome vs aftermarket flat crystal.
> View attachment 16513882
> 
> View attachment 16513883
> ...


Where did you get the aftermarket crystal?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


Awesome shots


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa SS DiverOne T dial


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa SS DiverOne T dial


Thanks! 

And congrats on the T!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying it a lot and it matches the pool perfectly


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is hot 
Another one that’s gonna sell like hot cakes

















Wearing my blue proto in honor of this release announcement


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Would I be able to wear one with a 6.25 inch (fairly flat) wrist?

Also, what is the crown stem like on these watches - sturdy? I am quite gentle, but some dive watches with big crowns have these wobbly stems, which doesn't instill a whole lot of confidence in what is supposed to be a rugged tool.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is hot
> Another one that’s gonna sell like hot cakes
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, no. I thought I was done with Diver Ones. Got a D1 Stainless, a D1 500 Yellow and D1 500 Ti Light Blue. 

Now Paul does a gray Proto dial. I must have it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love those proto dials


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, that black Proto looks great. As a non-IG user, I thank @Jeep99dad for posting pictures and not just links to the IG posts.

So if this is the black (or grey) Titanium Proto dial coming out, what is the original? Blue-Green? BG Ti Proto and the Black Ti Proto?










Nah, I guess it is blue even if it's iridescent.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that new proto dial! 

I have always appreciated vertically brushed grey dials and there are very few that come to mind for me. 

I assume it’s in Ti too!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I was in the clear minority of not being particularly moved by the blue proto, but I’m out of said minority on this forthcoming black proto. = 🤩


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

precious time said:


> Would I be able to wear one with a 6.25 inch (fairly flat) wrist?
> 
> Also, what is the crown stem like on these watches - sturdy? I am quite gentle, but some dive watches with big crowns have these wobbly stems, which doesn't instill a whole lot of confidence in what is supposed to be a rugged tool.


I would really appreciate answers to these questions. I kind member responded to the first in a PM. I am looking for both a tool watch and one to dive with all in one - a tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Crown stem is solid. These are built like tanks. 

Can't speak to a 6.25 inch wrist, but I would think that comes down to you and you preference. They are very wearable watches.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

precious time said:


> Would I be able to wear one with a 6.25 inch (fairly flat) wrist?
> 
> Also, what is the crown stem like on these watches - sturdy? I am quite gentle, but some dive watches with big crowns have these wobbly stems, which doesn't instill a whole lot of confidence in what is supposed to be a rugged tool.


5.9”.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Twehttam said:


> 5.9”.


Thank you! That looks more like my left wrist. Awesome in yellow. Must be because the watch sits high due to its thickness.

I ordered the boring black dateless one (I know, but didn't want the date window).


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

precious time said:


> I ordered the boring black dateless one (I know, but didn't want the date window).


The boring black ND is the best one!


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

Which of the two Scurfa threads do I post to?! I just received my SS D1-500 black matte dial no date, so I'm in super honeymoon phase, but wow oh wow. I get the hype! I see why so many people collect these things. Pictures really don't do it justice. I thought the single dome crystal made it kind of cheap looking, but in person, it's actually really cool! I like the hands. They are blasted. I couldn't tell from the pictures. The case thickness is not an issue at all. The midcase is thin so it just looks and wears thin. Because there is gear slack, like a lot of quartz movements, the second hand will or won't hit the minute marks exactly based on the orientation of the watch and gravity. You can't ask for anything more. I'm always afraid of getting one where the second hand hits right in between marks. The bezel feels nice, consistent, clicky, and has a good amount of tension. Needless to say I'm super happy after just 20 minutes with the watch! hah!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

McDLT said:


> Which of the two Scurfa threads do I post to?! I just received my SS D1-500 black matte dial no date, so I'm in super honeymoon phase, but wow oh wow. I get the hype! I see why so many people collect these things. Pictures really don't do it justice. I thought the single dome crystal made it kind of cheap looking, but in person, it's actually really cool! I like the hands. They are blasted. I couldn't tell from the pictures. The case thickness is not an issue at all. The midcase is thin so it just looks and wears thin. Because there is gear slack, like a lot of quartz movements, the second hand will or won't hit the minute marks exactly based on the orientation of the watch and gravity. You can't ask for anything more. I'm always afraid of getting one where the second hand hits right in between marks. The bezel feels nice, consistent, clicky, and has a good amount of tension. Needless to say I'm super happy after just 20 minutes with the watch! hah!


A lot of us end up just hopping back and forth between both 

Congrats on the NWA! And ditto: in my experience, Scurfa’s near-universality (regardless of size specs) and awesomeness isn’t really palpable from afar until you get your first one in the metal. At which point, for most, it clicks, and you can then appreciate their special-sauce grab and go-ness remotely or in person  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

I swapped out the strap last night, and the shoulderless spring bars are a little tricky. The actual cylinder part is pretty darn near 20mm so it's a super tight fit. What is the best technique for removing and installing these types of spring bars? When I tried removing the strap, I was able to pop one side of the spring bar out, but the other side was so deep in the lug and angled, it wouldn't just slide out. I ended up having to slide the strap off of the spring bar first. Then had to flex/bend the spring bar to get the other side out. Needless to say, I used a couple 1.8mm diameter with 1.1mm tip standard spring bars with the new strap. 



ck2k01 said:


> A lot of us end up just hopping back and forth between both
> 
> Congrats on the NWA! And ditto: in my experience, Scurfa’s near-universality (regardless of size specs) and awesomeness isn’t really palpable from afar until you get your first one in the metal. At which point, for most, it clicks, and you can then appreciate their special-sauce grab and go-ness remotely or in person
> 
> ...


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

McDLT said:


> I swapped out the strap last night, and the shoulderless spring bars are a little tricky. The actual cylinder part is pretty darn near 20mm so it's a super tight fit. What is the best technique for removing and installing these types of spring bars? When I tried removing the strap, I was able to pop one side of the spring bar out, but the other side was so deep in the lug and angled, it wouldn't just slide out. I ended up having to slide the strap off of the spring bar first. Then had to flex/bend the spring bar to get the other side out. Needless to say, I used a couple 1.8mm diameter with 1.1mm tip standard spring bars with the new strap.


1. Take scissors and cut the strap close to the lug ends.
2. Take a strong pair of wire cutters and cut the spring bars in half.
3. Put in the new strap with a fresh set of spring bars.
4. Pad yourself on the back for being one of these individuals who get things done without fuss.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Could someone please take a picture or two of their Scurfa rubber strap top side and bottom. 
Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

precious time said:


> 1. Take scissors and cut the strap close to the lug ends.
> 2. Take a strong pair of wire cutters and cut the spring bars in half.
> 3. Put in the new strap with a fresh set of spring bars.
> 4. Pad yourself on the back for being one of these individuals who get things done without fuss.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16750146



X 2.


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

Or if you want to keep the spring bars intact you could dremel through the lugs.





precious time said:


> 1. Take scissors and cut the strap close to the lug ends.
> 2. Take a strong pair of wire cutters and cut the spring bars in half.
> 3. Put in the new strap with a fresh set of spring bars.
> 4. Pad yourself on the back for being one of these individuals who get things done without fuss.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

Light Blue Ti today:


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16750146


Nobody likes my ideas and suggestions. In fact, nobody likes me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16750146


 "I believe you'd get your ass kicked saying something like that, man"

lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this dial and the darker blue strap


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

McDLT said:


> I swapped out the strap last night, and the shoulderless spring bars are a little tricky. The actual cylinder part is pretty darn near 20mm so it's a super tight fit. What is the best technique for removing and installing these types of spring bars? When I tried removing the strap, I was able to pop one side of the spring bar out, but the other side was so deep in the lug and angled, it wouldn't just slide out. I ended up having to slide the strap off of the spring bar first. Then had to flex/bend the spring bar to get the other side out. Needless to say, I used a couple 1.8mm diameter with 1.1mm tip standard spring bars with the new strap.


 I find them quite straightforward once you've got the hang of the "trick". 

The trick is to push one end of the spring bar through the lug but to then keep it in position on the inside face of the lug. You want the bar to come out on the rear/ caseback side which will prevent any visible scratches on the top surface of the lug. 

The Parallel Dismount: 👴
-Holding the watch in your hand whilst pinching the strap (the part with the springbar passing through it) between finger and thumb gives good control.
-Push one end through and hold it on the inner lug face. 
-Now you push the other end of the springbar through the lug whilst maintaining light pressure and the strap and lug will slide out parallel rather than canting over to one side which is where your were running into difficulty.

Having done it once it will hopefully make sense and become a 1 or 2 minute job to do a strap swap for you. The bracelet is a little trickier because the end link really does have to go in parallel, but the same method works.

These are my specialist tools! Simple push pins with the points blunted and rounded over. Ideal for the job. HTH


----------



## McDLT (Nov 10, 2009)

I figured it would have to be something like this. I usually use toothpicks as my spring bar tools for drilled lugs. First I wanted to give one side a try. I figured if it didn’t work, I’d attack both sides simultaneously. I was able to pop one side out, and had hoped the other side would slide out easily. It didn’t. At that point it was the point of no return. 

Now how do you parallel mount the spring bars?



BishBashBosh said:


> I find them quite straightforward once you've got the hang of the "trick".
> 
> The trick is to push one end of the spring bar through the lug but to then keep it in position on the inside face of the lug. You want the bar to come out on the rear/ caseback side which will prevent any visible scratches on the top surface of the lug.
> 
> ...


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

McDLT said:


> ...Now how do you parallel mount the spring bars?


 With the rubber strap I've not found it necessary. Just make sure the body (fat) part of the spring bar is exactly centred on the strap and insert one end in the lug. I then use a thin piece of plastic (old hotel key card or your partner's credit card) to compress the other end of the spring bar. The plastic won't scratch the lugs and once it is sufficiently compressed you can slide it into position. A few wiggles of the strap and inspect the exterior lug holes to ensure it is correctly seated. 
One of those things that is difficult to describe in text but makes sense once you've done it!

As long as you insert the spring bars from the rear and use non-marring "tools" then the worst that can happen is you'll have wasted 10 minutes of your life, you would need to use considerable force to break one of these bars. HTH


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

precious time said:


> 1. Take scissors and cut the strap close to the lug ends.
> 2. Take a strong pair of wire cutters and cut the spring bars in half.
> 3. Put in the new strap with a fresh set of spring bars.
> 4. Pad yourself on the back for being one of these individuals who get things done without fuss.


Edit: @BishBashBosh beat me to it...


Alternatively:
-push in one side of spring bar, put slight pressure on that side of the strap so the tip of the bar is on the inside of the lug (not the lug hole).
-push in the other side, do the same thing, pull out the strap

My technique might result in some scratches inside the lugs, but might be preferable to new spring bars every strap change.

The real answer is a NATO or other kind of pass through strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic video!!!
... He makes it look so easy


----------



## Brathahn0 (Jul 27, 2021)

ND713 Black just arrived. While the rubber strap is fantastically comfortable, in this weather it'll live on a CWC single pass for a while.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Very Nice! what fitted strap is that?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

that 1 guy said:


> Very Nice! what fitted strap is that?


The seller/brand is Finjin R on Amazon. It’s described as fitting R***x 20mm GMT watches..hope that helps. BTW its a pretty good strap for the $.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Brathahn0 said:


> ND713 Black just arrived. While the rubber strap is fantastically comfortable, in this weather it'll live on a CWC single pass for a while.


I’ll take the rubber strap if it is ti!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone have the full PVD D1-500?


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I heard back from Scurfa that some models are going be restocked soon. I think I decided that the PVD D1 will not scratch my itch for a full pvd black watch, but I do really like the Ti Blue dial and think I'll be purchasing it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> I heard back from Scurfa that some models are going be restocked soon. I think I decided that the PVD D1 will not scratch my itch for a full pvd black watch, but I do really like the Ti Blue dial and think I'll be purchasing it.


Don’t know if you’ve seen this thread, some useful info 👍🏻








SCURFA WATCHES


Scurfa will absolutely replace your bezel insert if it is scratched. I had a nasty little gouge in mine that I had replaced when I sent it in for general service. As expected great CS from Scurfa. That said, my other aluminum bezels have all held up well. As part of a service, I'd...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Don’t know if you’ve seen this thread, some useful info 👍🏻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, thanks. I knew they were rstocking but looks like I already missed the one I wanted.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Guys, Paul....... IIRC, the brushed finished dial of the titanium Diver One has been inspired by a Rolex dial but I can't remember which reference. Can someone put me in the right path ?
Thanks a lot.
Seb


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

darklight111 said:


> Guys, Paul....... IIRC, the brushed finished dial of the titanium Diver One has been inspired by a Rolex dial but I can't remember which reference. Can someone put me in the right path ?
> Thanks a lot.
> Seb








The Story about Rolex Prototypes of Dial Maker SINGER.... - Rolex Passion Report


Preserving the stunning and sometime mind blowing designs for a next generation of vintage watch lovers, the prototype SINGER dials for Rolex design studies have come out to the public..



rolexpassionreport.com





you have to scroll down in the article. 














I think Paul nailed his take on it with the reflective dial that changes hues in certain lights.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

The blue Proto dial D1 is awesome. I kind of want the black one now. Might buy one or maybe trade my black Ti ND for one if I can find a willing trade partner. I really like having a date complication.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

josiahg52 said:


> The blue Proto dial D1 is awesome. I kind of want the black one now. Might buy one or maybe trade my black Ti ND for one if I can find a willing trade partner. I really like having a date complication.


I think the blue proto may just be the best D1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#scurfasunday 

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial this evening


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think the blue proto may just be the best D1


Dem’s fightin words. 










Jokes aside, Happy Scurfa Sunday to all the fellow Scurfalites. Merry Christmas and a safe holiday to all


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Shockwave said:


> The Story about Rolex Prototypes of Dial Maker SINGER.... - Rolex Passion Report
> 
> 
> Preserving the stunning and sometime mind blowing designs for a next generation of vintage watch lovers, the prototype SINGER dials for Rolex design studies have come out to the public..
> ...


Thanks very much man !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

It wasn't until the Rolex picture was posted followed by Jeepdad's pics that I realised the outer edge of the proto dial was different from the brushed center. Nice detail!

I already have the blue with yellow hands D1, do I really need another blue watch?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

schaumi said:


> It wasn't until the Rolex picture was posted followed by Jeepdad's pics that I realised the outer edge of the proto dial was different from the brushed center. Nice detail!
> 
> I already have the blue with yellow hands D1, do I really need another blue watch?


Duh  of course you do


----------

